# Word Association



## dotty999

I don't think we've played this game before or have we? starts with a word then add another associated with the previous word as in play, play tennis, tennis ball, ball park etc

commencing with - Old


----------



## Cookiegal

Old Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

I sorta had something in the back of my mind! I think my brain's getting too old!


----------



## Cookiegal

You know I just couldn't resist. 

Carry on.


----------



## dotty999

you're getting cheeky in your old age!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> you're getting cheeky in your old age!


Getting.....? I think you mean *cheekier* don't you? 

Alright, I'll play nice. 

Old age


----------



## dotty999

Age appropriate


----------



## Cookiegal

Appropriate content.


----------



## dotty999

Content censored



not mine hopefully


----------



## poochee

Censored art


----------



## Cookiegal

Art school.


----------



## poochee

School days


----------



## 2twenty2

Days ago


----------



## poochee

No can do.


----------



## Cookiegal

Game over!


----------



## dotty999

short and sweet yikes!


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah some knucklehead ruined it.


----------



## dotty999

very apt!


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## 2twenty2

Sorry. Can we start another one?


----------



## dotty999

indeed 

chance


----------



## poochee

Chance encounter


----------



## Cookiegal

Encounter group.


----------



## poochee

Group Theraphy


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Group Theraphy


Think we need some. 

Therapy dog.


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## poochee

Department Manager


----------



## Cookiegal

What department, the word was "dog".


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> What department, the word was "dog".


Duh. I must concentrate.!

Dog Show


----------



## dotty999

Show Off

You're both off your heads in this thread!


----------



## poochee

Off color


----------



## Cookiegal

ColoUr blind.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Colo*U*r blind.




Blind eye.


----------



## 2twenty2

eye spy


----------



## poochee

Spy Drone


----------



## 2twenty2

Drone camera


----------



## poochee

Camera shy


----------



## dotty999

Shy individual


----------



## poochee

Individual serving


----------



## dotty999

Serving clients


----------



## poochee

Clients rights


----------



## dotty999

Rights ignored


----------



## poochee

Ignored rules


----------



## dotty999

Rules broken


----------



## poochee

Broken heart


----------



## dotty999

Heart attack!


----------



## poochee

Attack dog


----------



## dotty999

Dog poop


----------



## poochee

Poop patrol


----------



## dotty999

Patrol officer

I was wondering what the reply would be


----------



## poochee

Officer, Canine


----------



## plodr

canine collar


----------



## dotty999

collar bone


----------



## poochee

Bone dry


----------



## dotty999

Dry skin


----------



## poochee

Skin tight


----------



## Cookiegal

Tight spot.


----------



## poochee

Spot on


----------



## dotty999

On time


----------



## poochee

Time flies


----------



## dotty999

Flies swarmed


----------



## Cookiegal

Swarmed around.


----------



## dotty999

Around town


----------



## poochee

Town Crier


----------



## Cookiegal

Crier babier.  Just kidding. 

Crier training.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Crier babier.  Just kidding.
> 
> Crier training.


----------



## poochee

Training, fitness


----------



## 2twenty2

Fitness club


----------



## dotty999

Club soda


----------



## poochee

Soda pop


----------



## dotty999

Pop quiz


----------



## poochee

Quiz show


----------



## dotty999

Show off


----------



## poochee

Off key


----------



## dotty999

Key fob


----------



## poochee

FOB shipping point


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheater. 

Point made.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Cheater.
> 
> Point made.


----------



## poochee

Made man.


----------



## Cookiegal

Man made.


----------



## dotty999

Made Dottymad!

Made adjustments


----------



## 2twenty2

adjustments added


----------



## poochee

Added oil


----------



## dotty999

Oil based


----------



## poochee

Based upon


----------



## 2twenty2

Upon seeing


----------



## poochee

Seeing red


----------



## dotty999

Red light


----------



## poochee

Light Rail


----------



## dotty999

Rail services


----------



## poochee

Services rendered


----------



## dotty999

Rendered incapable


----------



## poochee

Incapable patient


----------



## 2twenty2

Patient cure


----------



## dotty999

Cure all


----------



## poochee

All agog


----------



## 2twenty2

Agog about


----------



## poochee

About town


----------



## dotty999

Town hall


----------



## poochee

Hall monitor


----------



## dotty999

Monitor settings


----------



## poochee

Settings Manager


----------



## 2twenty2

Manager assistant


----------



## poochee

Assistant Director


----------



## dotty999

Director General


----------



## poochee

General Assembly


----------



## 2twenty2

Assembly line


----------



## poochee

Line worker


----------



## 2twenty2

Worker bonus


----------



## poochee

Bonus baby


----------



## dotty999

Baby boom


----------



## poochee

Boom Town


----------



## 2twenty2

Town line


----------



## poochee

Line manager


----------



## dotty999

Manager employed


----------



## poochee

Employed Self


----------



## Cookiegal

Self employed.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Self employed.


I tried.


----------



## Cookiegal

Employed person.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Employed person.


----------



## 2twenty2

Person proof


----------



## poochee

Proof positive


----------



## 2twenty2

Positive test


----------



## poochee

Test Pilot


----------



## dotty999

Pilot error


----------



## poochee

Error message


----------



## dotty999

Message received

over and out


----------



## 2twenty2

Received error


----------



## poochee

Error function


----------



## 2twenty2

Function correctly


----------



## poochee

Correctly use


----------



## dotty999

Use sparingly


----------



## Cookiegal

Sparingly applied.


----------



## dotty999

Applied science


----------



## Cookiegal

Science project.


----------



## dotty999

Project completed


----------



## 2twenty2

Completed task


----------



## poochee

Task force


----------



## Cookiegal

Force feed.


----------



## poochee

Feed bag


----------



## dotty999

Bag handle


----------



## Cookiegal

Handle food.


----------



## dotty999

Food additives


----------



## poochee

Additives dictionary


----------



## 2twenty2

Dictionary definition


----------



## poochee

Definition of


----------



## 2twenty2

Of plenty


----------



## poochee

Plenty more


----------



## 2twenty2

More likely


----------



## dotty999

Likely enough


----------



## poochee

Enough already


----------



## dotty999

Already done


----------



## Cookiegal

Done deal.


----------



## dotty999

Deal breaker


----------



## Cookiegal

Breaker breaker.


----------



## poochee

Breaker box


----------



## dotty999

Box clever


----------



## poochee

Clever Crazes


----------



## 2twenty2

Crazes latest


----------



## poochee

Latest news


----------



## 2twenty2

News bulletin


----------



## poochee

Bulletin board


----------



## dotty999

Board meeting


----------



## poochee

Meeting place


----------



## 2twenty2

Place carefully


----------



## dotty999

Carefully handled


----------



## 2twenty2

Handled badly


----------



## poochee

Badly needed


----------



## dotty999

Needed company


----------



## Cookiegal

Company car.


----------



## dotty999

Car valeting


----------



## poochee

Valeting supplies


----------



## dotty999

Supplies purchased


----------



## poochee

Purchased ringtones


----------



## dotty999

Ringtones chosen


----------



## poochee

Chosen one


----------



## 2twenty2

One time


----------



## poochee

Time out


----------



## dotty999

Out voted


----------



## poochee

Voted out


----------



## 2twenty2

Out done


----------



## poochee

Done deal


----------



## 2twenty2

Deal maker


----------



## poochee

Maker culture


----------



## 2twenty2

Culture cell


----------



## poochee

Cell Phone


----------



## dotty999

Phone Settings


----------



## poochee

Settings galore


----------



## 2twenty2

Galore (I don't know if I can post it. The girl from one of the 007 movies. P_ _ _Y)


----------



## dotty999

P---y cat


----------



## poochee

Cat Ballou


----------



## dotty999

Ballou Jewelry


----------



## poochee

Jewelry Store


----------



## dotty999

Store frontage


----------



## poochee

Frontage road


----------



## 2twenty2

Road dusty


----------



## poochee

Dusty room


----------



## 2twenty2

Road paved


----------



## poochee

Paved walkway


----------



## 2twenty2

Walk way


----------



## dotty999

Way ahead


----------



## poochee

Ahead Technology


----------



## 2twenty2

Technology challenged


----------



## poochee

Challenged thinker


----------



## dotty999

Thinker statue


----------



## poochee

Statue pronunciation


----------



## 2twenty2

Pronunciation guide


----------



## poochee

Guide Book


----------



## 2twenty2

Book title


----------



## poochee

Title search


----------



## dotty999

Search engine


----------



## poochee

Engine design


----------



## dotty999

Design fault


----------



## poochee

Fault line


----------



## 2twenty2

Line dance


----------



## poochee

Dance partner


----------



## 2twenty2

Partner sleeping


----------



## poochee

Sleeping bag


----------



## dotty999

Bag lady


----------



## poochee

Lady bug


----------



## 2twenty2

Bug net


----------



## poochee

Net profit


----------



## dotty999

Profit margin


----------



## poochee

Margin trading


----------



## dotty999

Trading post


----------



## poochee

Post Box


----------



## 2twenty2

Box top


----------



## poochee

Top banana


----------



## dotty999

Banana skin


----------



## poochee

Skin deep


----------



## dotty999

Deep lines


----------



## poochee

Lines art


----------



## 2twenty2

Art park


----------



## poochee

park site


----------



## dotty999

Site rules


----------



## poochee

Rules Quotes


----------



## 2twenty2

Quotes verse


----------



## poochee

Verse chorus


----------



## 2twenty2

Chorus line


----------



## poochee

Line dance


----------



## 2twenty2

Dance hall


----------



## poochee

Hall monitor


----------



## dotty999

Monitor workforce


----------



## poochee

Workforce exchange


----------



## dotty999

Exchange vows

not likely!


----------



## poochee

Vows revenge


----------



## 2twenty2

Revenge hate


----------



## poochee

Hate mail


----------



## 2twenty2

Mail box


----------



## poochee

Box lunch


----------



## 2twenty2

Lunch time


----------



## dotty999

Time limit


----------



## poochee

Limit power


----------



## 2twenty2

Power failure


----------



## poochee

Failure Pattern


----------



## 2twenty2

Pattern grid


----------



## dotty999

Grid cover


----------



## poochee

cover girl


----------



## dotty999

Girl Friday


----------



## poochee

Friday night


----------



## 2twenty2

Night time


----------



## poochee

Night out


----------



## 2twenty2

poochee did you mean Time out?


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> poochee did you mean Time out?


Yes............sorry.


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem. :up:

Out side


----------



## poochee

Side dish


----------



## dotty999

Dish out


----------



## 2twenty2

Out last


----------



## poochee

Last Supper


----------



## dotty999

Supper served


----------



## poochee

Served fresh


----------



## dotty999

Fresh vegetables


----------



## 2twenty2

Vegetables cooked


----------



## poochee

Cooked rare


----------



## dotty999

Rare gem


----------



## 2twenty2

Gem stone


----------



## dotty999

Stone wall


----------



## poochee

wall street


----------



## 2twenty2

Street sign


----------



## poochee

Sign here


----------



## dotty999

Here now


----------



## 2twenty2

Now stop


----------



## poochee

Stop sign


----------



## dotty999

Sign petition


----------



## poochee

Petition site


----------



## 2twenty2

Site seeing


----------



## dotty999

Seeing stars


----------



## poochee

Stars band


----------



## dotty999

Band together


----------



## 2twenty2

Together forever


----------



## poochee

Forever joking


----------



## 2twenty2

Joking around


----------



## poochee

Around about


----------



## 2twenty2

About time


----------



## poochee

Time table


----------



## 2twenty2

Table cloth


----------



## poochee

Cloth Diapers


----------



## 2twenty2

Diaper pail


----------



## poochee

Pail design


----------



## dotty999

Design fault


----------



## 2twenty2

Fault line


----------



## dotty999

Line up


----------



## poochee

Up wind


----------



## 2twenty2

Wind chilling


----------



## poochee

Chilling effect


----------



## dotty999

Effect felt


----------



## poochee

Felt hat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hat rack


----------



## poochee

Rack up


----------



## dotty999

Up above


----------



## poochee

Above ground


----------



## dotty999

Ground level


----------



## poochee

Level headed


----------



## 2twenty2

Headed home


----------



## poochee

Home again


----------



## 2twenty2

Again now


----------



## poochee

Now hiring


----------



## 2twenty2

Hiring service


----------



## poochee

Service dog


----------



## 2twenty2

Dog house


----------



## poochee

House mouse


----------



## 2twenty2

Mouse trap


----------



## dotty999

Trap set


----------



## 2twenty2

Set sail


----------



## dotty999

Sail away


----------



## 2twenty2

Away safely


----------



## dotty999

safely returned


----------



## poochee

returned merchandise


----------



## dotty999

merchandise purchased


----------



## poochee

purchased home


----------



## dotty999

home improvements


----------



## poochee

Improvements coupons


----------



## dotty999

coupons collected


----------



## poochee

collected souvenirs


----------



## dotty999

souvenirs discovered


----------



## poochee

discovered treasure


----------



## dotty999

treasure island


----------



## poochee

island paradise


----------



## dotty999

paradise found


----------



## poochee

found alive


----------



## 2twenty2

alive today


----------



## poochee

today show


----------



## 2twenty2

show girl


----------



## dotty999

girl Friday


----------



## poochee

Friday afternoon


----------



## dotty999

afternoon delight


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> afternoon delight


----------



## poochee

delight definition


----------



## dotty999

definition explained


----------



## poochee

explained variation


----------



## dotty999

variation noted


----------



## 2twenty2

noted glumly


----------



## poochee

glumly stated


----------



## dotty999

stated facts


----------



## poochee

facts table


----------



## dotty999

table leg


----------



## poochee

leg cramps


----------



## 2twenty2

cramps up


----------



## poochee

up to


----------



## dotty999

to go


----------



## poochee

go away


----------



## dotty999

away day

that wasn't nice pooch, I just got here!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> away day
> 
> that wasn't nice pooch, I just got here!


----------



## poochee

day worker


----------



## 2twenty2

worker hive


----------



## poochee

hive inhabitants


----------



## 2twenty2

inhabitants overrun


----------



## poochee

overrun meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

meeting adjourned


----------



## poochee

adjourned proceedings


----------



## dotty999

proceedings commenced


----------



## poochee

commenced working


----------



## dotty999

working model


----------



## 2twenty2

model citizen


----------



## poochee

citizen watch


----------



## 2twenty2

watch dial


----------



## poochee

dial soap


----------



## dotty999

soap opera


----------



## poochee

opera star


----------



## dotty999

star bright


----------



## poochee

bright light


----------



## 2twenty2

light up


----------



## poochee

up high


----------



## thookie

high tide


----------



## poochee

tide chart


----------



## dotty999

chart progress


----------



## poochee

progress report


----------



## dotty999

report completed


----------



## poochee

completed contract


----------



## 2twenty2

contract signed


----------



## poochee

signed document


----------



## dotty999

document folder


----------



## poochee

folder size


----------



## 2twenty2

size up


----------



## poochee

up time


----------



## 2twenty2

time machine


----------



## poochee

machine gun


----------



## 2twenty2

gun rack


----------



## poochee

rack pull


----------



## dotty999

pull up


----------



## poochee

up hill


----------



## 2twenty2

hill side


----------



## poochee

side pain


----------



## 2twenty2

pain threshold


----------



## poochee

threshold voltage


----------



## 2twenty2

voltage regulator


----------



## poochee

regulator gene


----------



## 2twenty2

gene pool


----------



## poochee

pool cleaner


----------



## dotty999

cleaner water


----------



## poochee

water lily


----------



## 2twenty2

lily white


----------



## poochee

white collar


----------



## 2twenty2

collar frayed


----------



## poochee

frayed nerves


----------



## 2twenty2

nerves ending


----------



## poochee

ending poverty


----------



## dotty999

poverty level


----------



## poochee

level head


----------



## dotty999

head butt


----------



## poochee

butt unit


----------



## 2twenty2

unit price


----------



## poochee

price control


----------



## 2twenty2

control knob


----------



## poochee

knob geography


----------



## dotty999

geography lesson


----------



## poochee

lesson plan


----------



## 2twenty2

plan execution


----------



## poochee

execution methods


----------



## dotty999

methods used


----------



## poochee

used car


----------



## 2twenty2

car seat


----------



## poochee

seat belt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt loop


----------



## poochee

loop tackle


----------



## dotty999

tackle problem


----------



## poochee

problem child


----------



## 2twenty2

child birth


----------



## dotty999

birth control


----------



## 2twenty2

control freak


----------



## dotty999

storm expected


----------



## 2twenty2

expected soon


----------



## dotty999

soon enough


----------



## poochee

enough already


----------



## dotty999

already happened


----------



## poochee

happened before


----------



## 2twenty2

before now


----------



## poochee

now that


----------



## 2twenty2

that one


----------



## poochee

one time


----------



## dotty999

time passes


----------



## poochee

passes muster


----------



## 2twenty2

muster nerve


----------



## poochee

nerve gas


----------



## 2twenty2

gas mask


----------



## poochee

mask toys


----------



## 2twenty2

toys buyer


----------



## poochee

buyer salary


----------



## dotty999

salary agreed


----------



## poochee

agreed upon


----------



## 2twenty2

upon learning


----------



## dotty999

learning languages


----------



## poochee

languages studied


----------



## dotty999

studied subjects


----------



## poochee

subjects failed


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> mask toys


Cheater.  There's no need for a link to your Google search there poochee. 

You can edit your post. I could do it for you but this will be good practice for you with the new software. Click on the Edit button and then in the upper right corner of that screen click on the box that has a icon that looks like a piece of paper with a wrench on it (beside the capital T with a small x on it) and that will open the BB code editor. Then you can remove the code that converted what you posted to a URL leaving just the words.

Let me know if you have any trouble with that and I'll explain it further.


----------



## 2twenty2

failed test


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Cheater.  There's no need for a link to your Google search there poochee.
> 
> You can edit your post. I could do it for you but this will be good practice for you with the new software. Click on the Edit button and then in the upper right corner of that screen click on the box that has a icon that looks like a piece of paper with a wrench on it (beside the capital T with a small x on it) and that will open the BB code editor. Then you can remove the code that converted what you posted to a URL leaving just the words.
> 
> Let me know if you have any trouble with that and I'll explain it further.


Thanks, I thought I had deleted it. Learning more each day.


----------



## Cookiegal

poochee said:


> Thanks, I thought I had deleted it. Learning more each day.


But it's not fixed poochee. Did you have trouble with the procedure?


----------



## Cookiegal

I fixed it poochee because you're probably going to be just outside of the 24 hour edit window.


----------



## poochee

When I looked at it it was already corrected. I tried.


----------



## dotty999

knucklehead said:


> failed test


test theory


----------



## poochee

theory test


----------



## 2twenty2

test score


----------



## TulsaRose

score touchdown


----------



## 2twenty2

touchdown points


----------



## TulsaRose

points downward


----------



## poochee

downward dog


----------



## TulsaRose

dog kennel


----------



## dotty999

kennel cough


----------



## poochee

cough drops


----------



## dotty999

drops down


----------



## poochee

down pillow


----------



## TulsaRose

pillow fight


----------



## dotty999

fight dirty


----------



## TulsaRose

dirty laundry


----------



## poochee

laundry soap


----------



## dotty999

soap opera


----------



## poochee

opera box


----------



## 2twenty2

box office


----------



## TulsaRose

office manager


----------



## poochee

manager training


----------



## Cookiegal

Training bra.


----------



## poochee

bra size


----------



## TulsaRose

Size up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## 2twenty2

above normal


----------



## Cookiegal

normal day


----------



## 2twenty2

day time


----------



## dotty999

time immemorial


----------



## TulsaRose

immemorial custom


----------



## dotty999

custom made


----------



## TulsaRose

made breakfast


----------



## Cookiegal

breakfast menu


----------



## dotty999

menu template

you gotta be bored to participate in our games threads!


----------



## poochee

template strand


----------



## TulsaRose

strand swamp


----------



## 2twenty2

swamp thing


----------



## poochee

thing remembered


----------



## TulsaRose

remembered fondly


----------



## 2twenty2

fondly embrace


----------



## poochee

embrace life


----------



## TulsaRose

life guard


----------



## dotty999

guard me!


----------



## TulsaRose

me, too


----------



## dotty999

too much


----------



## poochee

much ado


----------



## TulsaRose

ado fuss


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss over


----------



## TulsaRose

over heated


----------



## dotty999

heated discussion


----------



## TulsaRose

discussion panel


----------



## dotty999

panel pins


----------



## TulsaRose

pins hems


----------



## dotty999

hems in


----------



## TulsaRose

in crowd


----------



## Gr3iz

crowd funding


----------



## TulsaRose

funding charity


----------



## Gr3iz

charity case


----------



## dotty999

case closed


----------



## 2twenty2

closed up


----------



## poochee

up to


----------



## 2twenty2

to go


----------



## TulsaRose

go far


----------



## Gr3iz

far away


----------



## TulsaRose

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from me


----------



## TulsaRose

me ego


----------



## Gr3iz

ego trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip up


----------



## TulsaRose

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above freezing


----------



## 2twenty2

freezing cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cold storage


----------



## TulsaRose

storage container


----------



## Gr3iz

container tracking


----------



## TulsaRose

tracking device


----------



## Gr3iz

device junkie


----------



## TulsaRose

junkie monkey (a term used for rock-stars who are addicted to crack)


----------



## poochee

monkey tree


----------



## 2twenty2

tree limb


----------



## Gr3iz

limb trimmer


----------



## 2twenty2

trimmer working


----------



## Gr3iz

Working overtime


----------



## 2twenty2

overtime pay


----------



## Gr3iz

pay fine


----------



## 2twenty2

fine dinning


----------



## dotty999

dining table


----------



## 2twenty2

table set


----------



## dotty999

set standards


----------



## 2twenty2

standards upheld


----------



## poochee

upheld convictions


----------



## TulsaRose

convictions overturned


----------



## Tanis

overturned lorry


----------



## TulsaRose

lorry driver


----------



## Gr3iz

driver license


----------



## TulsaRose

license plate


----------



## poochee

plate glass


----------



## Gr3iz

glass bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl full


----------



## poochee

full house


----------



## dotty999

house valuation


----------



## 2twenty2

valuation high


----------



## Gr3iz

high school


----------



## dotty999

school uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform required


----------



## TulsaRose

required identification


----------



## Gr3iz

identification please


----------



## 2twenty2

please stand


----------



## dotty999

stand down


----------



## 2twenty2

down town


----------



## TulsaRose

down feathers


----------



## 2twenty2

> TulsaRose


I see we posted at the same time.


----------



## 2twenty2

feathers ruffled


----------



## poochee

ruffled curtains


----------



## TulsaRose

curtains closed



knucklehead said:


> I see we posted at the same time.


That's something you don't see very often...


----------



## Gr3iz

closed up


----------



## TulsaRose

up north


----------



## poochee

north pole


----------



## TulsaRose

pole vault


----------



## 2twenty2

vault locked


----------



## Gr3iz

locked door


----------



## 2twenty2

door closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed mind


----------



## 2twenty2

mind reader


----------



## Gr3iz

Reader Rabbit


----------



## 2twenty2

rabbit hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hole shot


----------



## dotty999

shot put


----------



## Gr3iz

put out


----------



## 2twenty2

out do


----------



## Gr3iz

do it


----------



## TulsaRose

it stinks


----------



## 2twenty2

stinks up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market square


----------



## dotty999

square root


----------



## 2twenty2

root canal


----------



## TulsaRose

canal barge


----------



## Gr3iz

barge in


----------



## TulsaRose

in hysterics


----------



## 2twenty2

hysterics rage


----------



## Gr3iz

stirred cocktail


----------



## poochee

cocktail party


----------



## Gr3iz

party hat


----------



## 2twenty2

hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rack builder


----------



## poochee

builder of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## TulsaRose

course followed


----------



## poochee

followed instructions


----------



## 2twenty2

instructions correct


----------



## dotty999

correct answer


----------



## 2twenty2

answer truthfully


----------



## poochee

represented truthfully


----------



## TulsaRose

reversing Poochee's answer to "truthfully represented" ☺

represented defendant


----------



## Gr3iz

defendant guilty


----------



## 2twenty2

guilty plea


----------



## Gr3iz

plea bargain


----------



## poochee

bargain basement


----------



## TulsaRose

basement apartment


----------



## dotty999

apartment block


----------



## 2twenty2

block head


----------



## dotty999

head teacher


----------



## poochee

teacher salary


----------



## Gr3iz

salary negotiator


----------



## TulsaRose

negotiator union


----------



## Gr3iz

union buster


----------



## poochee

buster brown (shoe brand)


----------



## dotty999

brown owl


----------



## poochee

owl nest


----------



## dotty999

nest built


----------



## poochee

built house


----------



## dotty999

house hunting


----------



## 2twenty2

hunting licence


----------



## poochee

license suspended


----------



## 2twenty2

suspended indefinitely


----------



## Gr3iz

indefinitely ageless


----------



## poochee

ageless beauty


----------



## 2twenty2

beauty queen


----------



## poochee

queen bee


----------



## dotty999

bee sting


----------



## 2twenty2

sting ointment


----------



## dotty999

ointment applied


----------



## poochee

applied practice


----------



## Gr3iz

practice daily


----------



## poochee

daily routine


----------



## Gr3iz

routine checkup


----------



## 2twenty2

checkup passed


----------



## poochee

passed along


----------



## Gr3iz

along side


----------



## poochee

side tracked


----------



## TulsaRose

tracked down


----------



## 2twenty2

down turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turn around


----------



## TulsaRose

around town


----------



## poochee

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier droid


----------



## poochee

droid support


----------



## dotty999

support worker


----------



## 2twenty2

worker bee


----------



## dotty999

bee sting


----------



## poochee

sting ray


----------



## TulsaRose

Ray sunshine


----------



## 2twenty2

sunshine bright


----------



## Gr3iz

bright kid


----------



## poochee

kid time


----------



## Gr3iz

time out


----------



## 2twenty2

out pull


----------



## Gr3iz

pull over


----------



## poochee

over kill


----------



## Gr3iz

kill time


----------



## 2twenty2

time wasted


----------



## dotty999

wasted energy


----------



## poochee

energy saving


----------



## Tanis

saving money


----------



## TulsaRose

money earned


----------



## 2twenty2

earned award


----------



## Gr3iz

award winning


----------



## 2twenty2

winning way


----------



## Gr3iz

way overboard


----------



## poochee

overboard idea


----------



## Gr3iz

idea lightbulb


----------



## 2twenty2

isn't lightbulb two words?


----------



## Gr3iz

It's called creative grammar. ;-) I believe you had an entry not long ago that fell under those same guidelines ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

It is listed in the dictionary. So here goes.

lightbulb inventory


----------



## TulsaRose

inventory catalog


----------



## 2twenty2

> =It's called creative grammar. ;-) I believe you had an entry not long ago that fell under those same guidelines ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

catalog purchase


----------



## 2twenty2

purchase new


----------



## dotty999

new day


----------



## poochee

day light


----------



## 2twenty2

light display


----------



## poochee

display merchandise


----------



## 2twenty2

merchandise order


----------



## dotty999

Order number


----------



## poochee

number one


----------



## dotty999

One more

Hi pooch!


----------



## 2twenty2

more likely


----------



## dotty999

likely to


----------



## 2twenty2

to see


----------



## Gr3iz

see more


----------



## 2twenty2

more coming


----------



## Gr3iz

coming over


----------



## poochee

over here


----------



## Gr3iz

here again


----------



## poochee

again already


----------



## Gr3iz

already over


----------



## 2twenty2

over there


----------



## poochee

there is


----------



## 2twenty2

is what


----------



## poochee

what now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## 2twenty2

then how


----------



## dotty999

how come


----------



## 2twenty2

come here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## poochee

again eager


----------



## Gr3iz

eager beaver


----------



## poochee

beaver dam


----------



## Gr3iz

dam lake


----------



## 2twenty2

lake shore


----------



## poochee

shore up


----------



## 2twenty2

up high


----------



## Gr3iz

high times


----------



## dotty999

times tables


----------



## poochee

tables accent


----------



## Gr3iz

accent piece


----------



## poochee

piece work


----------



## Gr3iz

work ethic


----------



## poochee

ethic code


----------



## Gr3iz

code word


----------



## dotty999

word association


----------



## Gr3iz

association affiliation


----------



## poochee

affiliation resume


----------



## Gr3iz

resume talks


----------



## 2twenty2

talks cancelled


----------



## Gr3iz

cancelled stamp


----------



## 2twenty2

stamp out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## 2twenty2

back off


----------



## poochee

off key


----------



## Gr3iz

key punch


----------



## dotty999

punch bag


----------



## Gr3iz

bag lady


----------



## dotty999

lady luck


----------



## poochee

luck test


----------



## dotty999

test paper


----------



## 2twenty2

paper lion


----------



## poochee

lion roar


----------



## Gr3iz

roar softly


----------



## 2twenty2

softly caressing


----------



## Gr3iz

caressing skin


----------



## poochee

skin type


----------



## Gr3iz

type cast


----------



## poochee

cast rod


----------



## Gr3iz

rod reel


----------



## poochee

reel movies


----------



## Gr3iz

movies awards


----------



## 2twenty2

awards presentation


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner roll


----------



## dotty999

roll around


----------



## 2twenty2

somebody goofed. the word to use is

presentation??


----------



## dotty999

typical male 

presentation delivered


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> typical male




delivered now


----------



## poochee

now playing


----------



## Gr3iz

playing impaired
apparently ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

impaired vision


----------



## 2twenty2

vision clear


----------



## poochee

clear day


----------



## Gr3iz

day trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip up


----------



## poochee

up there


----------



## Gr3iz

there now


----------



## poochee

now is


----------



## 2twenty2

is this


----------



## poochee

this way


----------



## dotty999

way forward


----------



## poochee

forward mail


----------



## Gr3iz

mail slot


----------



## poochee

slot machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine shop


----------



## poochee

shop early


----------



## 2twenty2

early bird


----------



## Gr3iz

bird brain


----------



## dotty999

brain function


----------



## 2twenty2

function efficiently


----------



## dotty999

efficiently installed


----------



## poochee

installed program


----------



## 2twenty2

program faulty


----------



## Gr3iz

faulty switch

I was tempted to enter Towers, but I think that was Fawlty Towers ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Fawlty Towers it was. British TV series.

switch hands


----------



## Gr3iz

hands free

The Brits have some good sitcoms (Britcoms?)!


----------



## poochee

free time


----------



## Gr3iz

time travel


----------



## poochee

travel brochure


----------



## 2twenty2

Benny Hill one of my all time favorites and the Carry On Gang. Love Em.

brochure information


----------



## dotty999

information technology


----------



## 2twenty2

technology lab


----------



## dotty999

lab assistant


----------



## 2twenty2

assistant coach


----------



## dotty999

coach party


----------



## 2twenty2

party animal


----------



## dotty999

animal rights


----------



## 2twenty2

rights acknowledged


----------



## poochee

acknowledged expert


----------



## 2twenty2

expert advice


----------



## Gr3iz

advice ignored


----------



## 2twenty2

ignored remark


----------



## Gr3iz

remark noted


----------



## poochee

noted author


----------



## Gr3iz

author dedication


----------



## 2twenty2

dedication ceremony


----------



## Gr3iz

ceremony speech


----------



## poochee

speech theraphy


----------



## Gr3iz

therapy progress


----------



## poochee

progress report


----------



## Gr3iz

report due


----------



## dotty999

ceremony arranged


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> ceremony arranged


?


----------



## dotty999

I don't know what's happening with some of the posts here, I replied to your post #825 which was the last on my page


----------



## 2twenty2

The site is experiencing some minor problems today. Earlier I was getting error messages.


----------



## poochee

arranged marriage


----------



## Gr3iz

marriage counselor


----------



## dotty999

counselor required


----------



## Gr3iz

required courses


----------



## 2twenty2

courses closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed caption


----------



## draceplace

caption maker


----------



## Gr3iz

maker bot


----------



## 2twenty2

bot sensor


----------



## Gr3iz

sensor enabled


----------



## poochee

enabled addiction


----------



## Gr3iz

addiction treatment


----------



## 2twenty2

treatment started


----------



## poochee

started school


----------



## Gr3iz

school bus


----------



## poochee

bus stop


----------



## 2twenty2

stop abuse


----------



## Gr3iz

abuse prevention


----------



## 2twenty2

prevention worked


----------



## Gr3iz

worked overtime


----------



## dotty999

overtime bonus


----------



## 2twenty2

bonus awarded


----------



## dotty999

awarded points


----------



## 2twenty2

points above


----------



## dotty999

above all


----------



## 2twenty2

all aboard


----------



## dotty999

aboard ship


----------



## 2twenty2

ship ahoy


----------



## poochee

ahoy matey


----------



## Gr3iz

matey ho


----------



## poochee

ho hos


----------



## 2twenty2

hos hum


----------



## poochee

hum tune


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> hos hum


Really?


----------



## 2twenty2

tune up

yup. really


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## Gr3iz

market rate


----------



## dotty999

rate product


----------



## poochee

product review


----------



## Gr3iz

review annually


----------



## poochee

annually available


----------



## 2twenty2

available now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## poochee

playing cards


----------



## 2twenty2

cards dealer


----------



## poochee

dealer finance


----------



## 2twenty2

finance expert


----------



## Gr3iz

expert witness


----------



## poochee

witness crime


----------



## 2twenty2

crime fighter


----------



## dotty999

fighter pilot


----------



## poochee

pilot movie


----------



## 2twenty2

movie star


----------



## dotty999

star sign


----------



## Gr3iz

sign up


----------



## poochee

up start


----------



## Gr3iz

start moving


----------



## poochee

moving day


----------



## Gr3iz

day job


----------



## poochee

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description accuracy


----------



## poochee

accuracy report


----------



## Gr3iz

report findings


----------



## poochee

findings negative


----------



## 2twenty2

negative attitude


----------



## Gr3iz

attitude adjustment


----------



## dotty999

adjustment needed


----------



## 2twenty2

needed time


----------



## dotty999

time immemorial


----------



## poochee

immemorial antiquity


----------



## Gr3iz

antiquity cherished


----------



## poochee

cherished moment


----------



## Gr3iz

moment awareness


----------



## poochee

awareness raising


----------



## 2twenty2

raising children


----------



## Gr3iz

children playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing games


----------



## poochee

games channel


----------



## Gr3iz

channel energy


----------



## poochee

energy drink


----------



## Gr3iz

drink water


----------



## 2twenty2

water pure


----------



## dotty999

pure thoughts


----------



## 2twenty2

thoughts abound


----------



## dotty999

abound around


----------



## 2twenty2

around about


----------



## dotty999

about turn


----------



## poochee

turn out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## poochee

front line


----------



## 2twenty2

line crossed


----------



## poochee

crossed arms


----------



## 2twenty2

arms folded


----------



## Gr3iz

folded laundry


----------



## 2twenty2

laundry basket


----------



## dotty999

basket case


----------



## Gr3iz

case load

You took the words right out of my mouth, my dear! Hiya!


----------



## poochee

load shedding


----------



## Gr3iz

shedding fur


----------



## 2twenty2

fur coat


----------



## dotty999

coat buttons


----------



## 2twenty2

buttons buttoned


----------



## poochee

buttoned shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

shirt size


----------



## Gr3iz

size small


----------



## poochee

small mind


----------



## 2twenty2

mind games


----------



## Gr3iz

games played


----------



## poochee

played out


----------



## 2twenty2

out shopping


----------



## Gr3iz

shopping mall


----------



## 2twenty2

mall store


----------



## dotty999

store books


----------



## Gr3iz

books read


----------



## 2twenty2

read ahead


----------



## poochee

ahead of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## poochee

course notes


----------



## 2twenty2

notes saved


----------



## Gr3iz

saved money


----------



## 2twenty2

money clip


----------



## poochee

clip nails


----------



## 2twenty2

nails manicured


----------



## Gr3iz

manicured hedge


----------



## poochee

hedge fund


----------



## 2twenty2

fund granted


----------



## poochee

granted pemission


----------



## 2twenty2

permission forbidden


----------



## poochee

forbidden fruit


----------



## 2twenty2

fruit basket


----------



## poochee

basket full


----------



## 2twenty2

full moon


----------



## poochee

moon madness


----------



## 2twenty2

madness diagnosed


----------



## poochee

diagnosed illness


----------



## 2twenty2

illness cured


----------



## poochee

cured bacon


----------



## 2twenty2

bacon strip


----------



## poochee

strip poker


----------



## 2twenty2

poker chip


----------



## poochee

chip away


----------



## dotty999

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from home


----------



## dotty999

home alone

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

alone again

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## poochee

again already


----------



## Gr3iz

already gone


----------



## poochee

gone again


----------



## 2twenty2

again baby


----------



## poochee

baby clothes


----------



## dotty999

clothes horse


----------



## 2twenty2

horse saddle


----------



## poochee

saddle sore


----------



## 2twenty2

sore sport


----------



## dotty999

sport results


----------



## 2twenty2

results in


----------



## dotty999

in advance


----------



## 2twenty2

advance toward


----------



## dotty999

toward them


----------



## Gr3iz

them bones


----------



## poochee

bones discovered


----------



## 2twenty2

discovered gold


----------



## poochee

gold plate


----------



## Gr3iz

plate fork


----------



## 2twenty2

fork road


----------



## Gr3iz

road rash


----------



## 2twenty2

rash decision


----------



## poochee

decision time


----------



## Gr3iz

time off


----------



## poochee

off kilter


----------



## Gr3iz

kilter filter


----------



## poochee

filter sound


----------



## Gr3iz

sound effects


----------



## 2twenty2

effects cause


----------



## dotty999

cause problems


----------



## poochee

problems abound


----------



## Gr3iz

abound indeed


----------



## poochee

indeed diet


----------



## Gr3iz

diet cola


----------



## 2twenty2

cola drink


----------



## poochee

drink up


----------



## 2twenty2

up here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## poochee

again already


----------



## 2twenty2

already solved


----------



## poochee

solved mystery


----------



## dotty999

mystery shopper


----------



## Gr3iz

shopper discount


----------



## 2twenty2

discount coupon


----------



## poochee

coupon item


----------



## 2twenty2

item sold


----------



## poochee

sold out


----------



## 2twenty2

out grew


----------



## Gr3iz

grew apart


----------



## 2twenty2

apart forever


----------



## Gr3iz

forever yours


----------



## poochee

yours alone


----------



## 2twenty2

alone tonight


----------



## poochee

tonight show


----------



## 2twenty2

show time


----------



## poochee

time table


----------



## 2twenty2

table top


----------



## poochee

top dog


----------



## 2twenty2

dog leash


----------



## poochee

leash law


----------



## 2twenty2

law book


----------



## poochee

book worm


----------



## 2twenty2

worm hole


----------



## poochee

hole depth


----------



## Gr3iz

depth analysis


----------



## 2twenty2

analysis finished


----------



## Gr3iz

finished basement


----------



## poochee

basement storage


----------



## Gr3iz

storage compartment


----------



## poochee

compartment causes


----------



## Gr3iz

causes rash


----------



## dotty999

rash decision


----------



## Gr3iz

decision time


----------



## dotty999

time passes

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

passes out

Hiya Dotty!!


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## poochee

there about


----------



## 2twenty2

about time


----------



## poochee

time out


----------



## 2twenty2

out dated


----------



## poochee

dated food


----------



## Gr3iz

food chain


----------



## poochee

chain gang


----------



## 2twenty2

gang leader


----------



## Gr3iz

leader winning


----------



## poochee

winning smile


----------



## dotty999

smile alert


----------



## 2twenty2

alert sensor


----------



## dotty999

sensor monitor


----------



## poochee

monitor stand


----------



## 2twenty2

stand tall


----------



## poochee

tall building


----------



## 2twenty2

building supplies


----------



## Gr3iz

supplies manager


----------



## poochee

manager training


----------



## Gr3iz

training room


----------



## poochee

room service


----------



## 2twenty2

service rendered


----------



## poochee

rendered helpless


----------



## Gr3iz

helpless feeling


----------



## 2twenty2

feeling good


----------



## poochee

good times


----------



## 2twenty2

times out


----------



## poochee

out past


----------



## Gr3iz

past midnight


----------



## 2twenty2

midnight cowboy


----------



## Gr3iz

cowboy music


----------



## poochee

music lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

lesson learned


----------



## Gr3iz

learned behavior


----------



## 2twenty2

behaviour problem


----------



## poochee

problem solving


----------



## draceplace

bonus check


----------



## Gr3iz

What?!? ;-) Where'd that come from? ;-)

solving equations


----------



## 2twenty2

LOL 

equations difficult


----------



## poochee

difficult people


----------



## 2twenty2

people magnet


----------



## poochee

magnet school


----------



## 2twenty2

school room


----------



## Gr3iz

room heater


----------



## 2twenty2

heater hot


----------



## poochee

hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

house party


----------



## 2twenty2

party animal


----------



## poochee

animal print


----------



## Gr3iz

print screen


----------



## poochee

screen door


----------



## Gr3iz

door prize


----------



## 2twenty2

prize awarded


----------



## Gr3iz

awarded honors


----------



## 2twenty2

honors accepted


----------



## GaucheXI

Accepted norms


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poochee

norms rules


----------



## 2twenty2

rules defined


----------



## poochee

defined resource


----------



## 2twenty2

resource revenue


----------



## poochee

revenue sharing


----------



## Tanis

Sharing Economy


----------



## Gr3iz

economy size


----------



## 2twenty2

size matters


----------



## Gr3iz

matters little


----------



## 2twenty2

little ones


----------



## Gr3iz

ones identity


----------



## poochee

identity fraud


----------



## 2twenty2

fraud artist


----------



## poochee

artist career


----------



## Gr3iz

career change


----------



## 2twenty2

change purse


----------



## poochee

purse stolen


----------



## Gr3iz

stolen idea


----------



## 2twenty2

idea noted


----------



## poochee

noted writer


----------



## 2twenty2

writer organization


----------



## Gr3iz

organization impaired


----------



## 2twenty2

impaired driving


----------



## poochee

driving lesson


----------



## 2twenty2

lesson learned


----------



## Gr3iz

learned something


----------



## 2twenty2

something odd


----------



## dotty999

odd behaviour


----------



## 2twenty2

behaviour problem


----------



## dotty999

problem solved


----------



## poochee

solved equation


----------



## 2twenty2

equation formula


----------



## Gr3iz

formula feeding


----------



## 2twenty2

feeding baby


----------



## poochee

baby book


----------



## 2twenty2

book title


----------



## poochee

title name


----------



## Gr3iz

name change


----------



## poochee

change shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

shoes polished


----------



## poochee

polished silver


----------



## Gr3iz

silver bullet


----------



## 2twenty2

bullet wound


----------



## Gr3iz

wound up


----------



## poochee

up to


----------



## Gr3iz

to forgive


----------



## poochee

forgive me


----------



## 2twenty2

me tarzan


----------



## Gr3iz

Tarzan Jane


----------



## dotty999

Jane doe


----------



## Gr3iz

doe deer


----------



## dotty999

deer antlers


----------



## 2twenty2

antlers points


----------



## dotty999

points scored


----------



## poochee

scored victory


----------



## 2twenty2

victory party


----------



## poochee

party time


----------



## Gr3iz

time piece


----------



## poochee

piece work


----------



## 2twenty2

work week


----------



## Gr3iz

week day


----------



## poochee

day job


----------



## 2twenty2

job sucks


----------



## Gr3iz

sucks thumb


----------



## 2twenty2

thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

drive in


----------



## poochee

in hospital


----------



## Gr3iz

hospital corners


----------



## 2twenty2

corners sharp


----------



## Gr3iz

sharp dresser


----------



## 2twenty2

dresser drawers


----------



## Gr3iz

drawers open


----------



## poochee

open window


----------



## Gr3iz

window seat


----------



## poochee

seat cover


----------



## 2twenty2

cover up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## poochee

town cryer


----------



## Gr3iz

cryer shouting


----------



## 2twenty2

shouting expletives


----------



## Gr3iz

expletives deleted


----------



## 2twenty2

deleted permanently


----------



## Gr3iz

permanently vacated


----------



## dotty999

vacated premises


----------



## 2twenty2

premises locked


----------



## poochee

locked out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## GaucheXI

Front runner


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

runner swift


----------



## poochee

swift water


----------



## 2twenty2

water fall


----------



## dotty999

fall over


----------



## 2twenty2

over done


----------



## dotty999

done deal


----------



## GaucheXI

Deal meth


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

meth lab


----------



## Gr3iz

lab rats


----------



## poochee

rats annoy


----------



## Gr3iz

annoy neighbors


----------



## poochee

neighbors fight


----------



## 2twenty2

fight over


----------



## poochee

over cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast line


----------



## Gr3iz

line dancing


----------



## poochee

dancing shoes


----------



## 2twenty2

shoes closet


----------



## Gr3iz

closet door


----------



## poochee

door stop


----------



## dotty999

line up


----------



## poochee

up start


----------



## peacemaker7777

start fast


----------



## dotty999

fast action


----------



## peacemaker7777

action packed


----------



## dotty999

packed suitcase


----------



## peacemaker7777

suitcase baggage


----------



## dotty999

baggage handlers


----------



## peacemaker7777

handler's salary


----------



## dotty999

salary paid


----------



## 2twenty2

paid tax


----------



## dotty999

tax evasion


----------



## 2twenty2

evasion penality


----------



## dotty999

penalty point


----------



## 2twenty2

point made


----------



## dotty999

made up


----------



## poochee

up town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## 2twenty2

crier street


----------



## poochee

street fight


----------



## peacemaker7777

fight area


----------



## poochee

area map


----------



## 2twenty2

map surveyor


----------



## poochee

surveyor results


----------



## dotty999

results posted


----------



## 2twenty2

posted sentry


----------



## dotty999

sentry box


----------



## poochee

box lunch


----------



## 2twenty2

lunch time


----------



## poochee

time out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## Gr3iz

side entrance


----------



## poochee

entrance closed


----------



## 2twenty2

closed tight


----------



## TiffanyS68

tight space


----------



## poochee

space ship


----------



## TiffanyS68

ship out


----------



## poochee

out spoken


----------



## 2twenty2

spoken language


----------



## dotty999

language barrier


----------



## poochee

barrier reef


----------



## 2twenty2

reef shark


----------



## dotty999

shark fins


----------



## Gr3iz

fins visible


----------



## 2twenty2

visible scar


----------



## poochee

scar tissue


----------



## dotty999

tissue paper


----------



## poochee

paper doll


----------



## dotty999

doll face


----------



## Gr3iz

face time


----------



## 2twenty2

time piece


----------



## poochee

piece meal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal time


----------



## poochee

time out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## Gr3iz

side door


----------



## dotty999

door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

knob turner

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

turner position

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

position available


----------



## dotty999

available funds


----------



## Gr3iz

funds missing


----------



## dotty999

missing piece


----------



## Gr3iz

piece meal


----------



## dotty999

meal deal


----------



## poochee

deal card


----------



## Gr3iz

card game


----------



## poochee

game show


----------



## Gr3iz

show up


----------



## poochee

up to


----------



## Gr3iz

to be


----------



## poochee

be nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nice place


----------



## dotty999

place mat


----------



## 2twenty2

mat paint


----------



## dotty999

paint pot


----------



## poochee

pot sticker


----------



## 2twenty2

sticker price


----------



## dotty999

price drop


----------



## 2twenty2

drop out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## poochee

back door


----------



## Gr3iz

door bell


----------



## poochee

bell curve


----------



## dotty999

curve ball


----------



## poochee

ball park


----------



## dotty999

park up


----------



## Gr3iz

up right


----------



## dotty999

right away

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

away game

Hiya Dotty dear! How've you been?


----------



## dotty999

game player

I'm stressed right now, hoping to buy a house shortly if all goes well!


----------



## Gr3iz

player statistics

Congrats! I hope all goes well with that!


----------



## dotty999

statistics collected

thanks!


----------



## Gr3iz

collected debt


----------



## dotty999

debt repaid


----------



## poochee

repaid loan

Good luck on the house.


----------



## 2twenty2

loan officer


----------



## dotty999

poochee said:


> repaid loan
> 
> Good luck on the house.


thanks Pooch, it's seriously stressful and expensive too, just hope it works out!

officer appointed


----------



## Gr3iz

appointed hour


----------



## dotty999

hour glass


----------



## Gr3iz

glass ceiling 

How was tennis?


----------



## dotty999

ceiling decoration

I won 3 out of 4 games, yeah! the problem being when the sun's shining we can't see the ball coming even though we wore sunglasses


----------



## Gr3iz

decoration hung

Congrats! I'm proud of you!


----------



## 2twenty2

hung jury


----------



## poochee

jury trial


----------



## 2twenty2

trial judge


----------



## poochee

judge contest


----------



## dotty999

contest will


----------



## poochee

will do


----------



## 2twenty2

do well


----------



## poochee

well water


----------



## 2twenty2

water bottle


----------



## poochee

bottle baby


----------



## 2twenty2

baby wipes


----------



## poochee

wipes clean


----------



## 2twenty2

clean slate


----------



## Gr3iz

slate gray


----------



## dotty999

gray day


----------



## Gr3iz

day job


----------



## dotty999

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description available


----------



## dotty999

available today


----------



## poochee

today show


----------



## 2twenty2

show time


----------



## poochee

time change


----------



## 2twenty2

*change clothes*


----------



## poochee

clothes horse


----------



## 2twenty2

horse saddle


----------



## poochee

saddle up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market square


----------



## dotty999

square root


----------



## poochee

root beer


----------



## dotty999

beer mug


----------



## 2twenty2

mug shot


----------



## poochee

shot gun


----------



## 2twenty2

gun case


----------



## poochee

case worker


----------



## 2twenty2

worker bee


----------



## poochee

bee hive


----------



## 2twenty2

hive buzzing


----------



## Gr3iz

buzzing sound


----------



## 2twenty2

sound off


----------



## poochee

off key


----------



## 2twenty2

key hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hole saw


----------



## dotty999

saw teeth


----------



## 2twenty2

teeth clenched


----------



## dotty999

clenched fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fist raised


----------



## 2twenty2

raised eyebrows


----------



## dotty999

eyebrows plucked


----------



## 2twenty2

plucked chicken


----------



## poochee

chicken soup


----------



## 2twenty2

soup bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

bowl eligible


----------



## dotty999

eligible bachelor

if you find one let know!


----------



## Gr3iz

bachelor pad

You deserve happiness!


----------



## Gr3iz

You're repeating yourself! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I know! sometimes the posts don't update and so I repost only to find it's duplicated!


----------



## Gr3iz

At first I thought maybe you were getting desperate! ;-) But, I realized that a little cutie like you wouldn't have any problems there ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

cheeky monkey!


----------



## Gr3iz

Saucy wench! ;-)

Now, play! The last entry was:
_bachelor pad_


----------



## 2twenty2

pad pen


----------



## Gr3iz

pen ink


----------



## 2twenty2

ink well


----------



## Gr3iz

well done

About the worst way to cook steak! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

> About the worst way to cook steak! ;-)


I agree!

done up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market share


----------



## dotty999

share troubles


----------



## Gr3iz

troubles abound


----------



## dotty999

abound around


----------



## 2twenty2

around here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## poochee

now hiring


----------



## 2twenty2

hiring limit


----------



## poochee

limit serving


----------



## 2twenty2

serving tea


----------



## poochee

tea time


----------



## Gr3iz

time out


----------



## dotty999

out voted


----------



## poochee

voted twice


----------



## dotty999

twice baked


----------



## Gr3iz

baked fresh


----------



## dotty999

you need to be quicker!


----------



## Gr3iz

We were simultaneous! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

fresh air


----------



## Gr3iz

air conditioned


----------



## dotty999

conditioned hair


----------



## Gr3iz

hair tonic


----------



## dotty999

tonic wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wine glass


----------



## dotty999

glass dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dome chrome

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

chrome bars

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bars window


----------



## dotty999

window pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pane cracked


----------



## dotty999

cracked eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

eggs hatched


----------



## dotty999

hatched plan


----------



## Gr3iz

plan party


----------



## dotty999

party pooper


----------



## Gr3iz

pooper scooper


----------



## dotty999

scooper used


----------



## Gr3iz

used car


----------



## dotty999

car trader


----------



## Gr3iz

trader deal


----------



## dotty999

deal cards


----------



## Gr3iz

cards played


----------



## dotty999

played games


----------



## Gr3iz

games enjoyed


----------



## dotty999

enjoyed company


----------



## Gr3iz

company picnic


----------



## dotty999

picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

basket case


----------



## 2twenty2

case solved


----------



## poochee

solved puzzle


----------



## Gr3iz

puzzle piece


----------



## 2twenty2

piece together


----------



## Gr3iz

together again


----------



## poochee

again thanks


----------



## 2twenty2

thanks allot


----------



## poochee

allot meaning


----------



## Gr3iz

meaning much


----------



## 2twenty2

much desirable


----------



## Gr3iz

desirable dreams


----------



## dotty999

dreams interpreted


----------



## 2twenty2

interpreted correctly


----------



## dotty999

correctly aligned


----------



## 2twenty2

aligned precisely


----------



## poochee

precisely defined


----------



## Gr3iz

defined words


----------



## dotty999

words spoken


----------



## Gr3iz

spoken aloud


----------



## poochee

aloud meaning


----------



## 2twenty2

meaning what


----------



## Gr3iz

what now


----------



## 2twenty2

now famous


----------



## Gr3iz

famous person


----------



## 2twenty2

person known


----------



## Gr3iz

known alias


----------



## poochee

alias name


----------



## Gr3iz

name game


----------



## dotty999

game played


----------



## dotty999

plan vacation


----------



## 2twenty2

> plan vacation


Huh!


----------



## dotty999

glitch!


----------



## 2twenty2

> glitch!




played hard


----------



## dotty999

hard surface


----------



## poochee

surface damage


----------



## 2twenty2

damage severe


----------



## poochee

severe storm


----------



## 2twenty2

storm warning


----------



## poochee

warning signal


----------



## 2twenty2

signal beep


----------



## Gr3iz

beep code


----------



## dotty999

code breaker


----------



## Gr3iz

breaker bar


----------



## dotty999

bar tab


----------



## poochee

tab use


----------



## dotty999

use up


----------



## poochee

up stairs


----------



## Gr3iz

stairs down


----------



## poochee

down comforter


----------



## 2twenty2

comforter warm


----------



## dotty999

warm hearted


----------



## poochee

hearted person


----------



## 2twenty2

person nice


----------



## poochee

nice day


----------



## 2twenty2

day time


----------



## dotty999

time flies


----------



## Gr3iz

flies high


----------



## dotty999

high noon


----------



## poochee

noon break


----------



## 2twenty2

break fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fast women


----------



## poochee

women talk


----------



## Gr3iz

talk show


----------



## poochee

show off


----------



## Gr3iz

off running


----------



## poochee

running start


----------



## 2twenty2

start now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## 2twenty2

then how


----------



## Gr3iz

how many


----------



## 2twenty2

many more


----------



## dotty999

more needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed sleep


----------



## dotty999

sleep apnoea


----------



## Gr3iz

apnoea diagnosed


----------



## 2twenty2

diagnosed recently


----------



## dotty999

recently attended


----------



## 2twenty2

attended today


----------



## dotty999

today passed


----------



## 2twenty2

passed by


----------



## poochee

by gove


----------



## dotty999

never heard the word gove before pooch, what is it?


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe she meant "Jove", as in "By Jove, I believe you've got it!" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Jove meaning


----------



## Gr3iz

meaning little


----------



## dotty999

little known


----------



## Gr3iz

known criminal


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> never heard the word gove before pooch, what is it?


I goofed, I was thinking of jove.


----------



## poochee

criminal action


----------



## Gr3iz

action news


----------



## poochee

news flash


----------



## Gr3iz

flash point


----------



## poochee

point out


----------



## 2twenty2

out done

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gove*


----------



## Gr3iz

done in


----------



## poochee

in tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tune up


----------



## poochee

up to


----------



## Gr3iz

to arms


----------



## 2twenty2

arms folded


----------



## Gr3iz

folded laundry


----------



## dotty999

laundry basket


----------



## Gr3iz

basket weaving


----------



## 2twenty2

weaving bamboo


----------



## dotty999

bamboo sticks


----------



## dotty999

poochee said:


> I goofed, I was thinking of jove.


sorry pooch just noticed your reply, we all get memory block from time to time


----------



## 2twenty2

sticks together


----------



## dotty999

together again


----------



## poochee

again after


----------



## 2twenty2

after awhile


----------



## Gr3iz

awhile ago


----------



## poochee

ago when


----------



## 2twenty2

when ever


----------



## Gr3iz

ever ready


----------



## 2twenty2

ready freddy


----------



## dotty999

Freddy Mercury


----------



## 2twenty2

mercury planet


----------



## dotty999

planet Mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mars bar


----------



## Gr3iz

bar fly


----------



## 2twenty2

fly swatter


----------



## dotty999

swatter needed


----------



## 2twenty2

needed help


----------



## dotty999

help appreciated


----------



## Gr3iz

appreciated aide


----------



## 2twenty2

aide coming


----------



## Gr3iz

coming together


----------



## 2twenty2

together again


----------



## Gr3iz

again now


----------



## poochee

now is


----------



## 2twenty2

is what


----------



## Gr3iz

what the


----------



## poochee

the end


----------



## 2twenty2

end game


----------



## dotty999

game plan


----------



## 2twenty2

plan for


----------



## dotty999

for always


----------



## 2twenty2

always aware


----------



## dotty999

aware finally


----------



## Gr3iz

finally done


----------



## poochee

done soon


----------



## 2twenty2

soon enough


----------



## Gr3iz

enough time


----------



## 2twenty2

time left


----------



## Gr3iz

left behind


----------



## 2twenty2

behind time


----------



## dotty999

time passes


----------



## poochee

passes test


----------



## Gr3iz

test subject


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

subject closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed tonight


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

tonight tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

tonight sleep


----------



## poochee

sleep well


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

well done


----------



## Gr3iz

done right


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

right away


----------



## Gr3iz

away overnight


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

overnight success


----------



## Gr3iz

success achieved


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

achieved goal


----------



## Gr3iz

goal reached


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

reached above


----------



## Gr3iz

above suspicion


----------



## poochee

suspicion of


----------



## Gr3iz

of interest


----------



## 2twenty2

interest waned


----------



## poochee

waned resources


----------



## Gr3iz

resources renewed


----------



## dotty999

renewed vows


----------



## Gr3iz

vows revenge


----------



## 2twenty2

revenge sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet treat


----------



## 2twenty2

treat nice


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

nice dreams


----------



## dotty999

dreams explained

welcome to the games!


----------



## 2twenty2

explained thoroughly


----------



## dotty999

thoroughly investigated


----------



## 2twenty2

investigated yesterday


----------



## dotty999

yesterday passed


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

passed away


----------



## dotty999

away day


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

day break


----------



## dotty999

break up


----------



## poochee

up the


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

the way


----------



## dotty999

way out


----------



## poochee

out there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## poochee

again already


----------



## Gr3iz

already over


----------



## poochee

over there


----------



## 2twenty2

there was


----------



## Gr3iz

was never


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

never again


----------



## Gr3iz

again together


----------



## 2twenty2

together forever


----------



## Gr3iz

forever yours


----------



## dotty999

yours too


----------



## Gr3iz

too cute


----------



## dotty999

cute guy


----------



## Gr3iz

guy stuff

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

stuff works

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

works found


----------



## dotty999

found peace


----------



## Gr3iz

peace quiet


----------



## dotty999

quiet atmosphere


----------



## Gr3iz

atmosphere suitable


----------



## dotty999

suitable attire


----------



## Gr3iz

attire casual


----------



## 2twenty2

casual listening


----------



## dotty999

listening ear


----------



## 2twenty2

ear ache


----------



## MrsDaveGrohl

ache relief


----------



## poochee

relief when


----------



## Gr3iz

when now


----------



## 2twenty2

now open


----------



## Gr3iz

open daily


----------



## dotty999

daily newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

newspaper stand


----------



## 2twenty2

stand tall


----------



## Gr3iz

tall tree


----------



## 2twenty2

tree limb


----------



## poochee

limb transplant


----------



## 2twenty2

transplant operation


----------



## Gr3iz

operation successful


----------



## 2twenty2

successful indeed


----------



## Gr3iz

indeed truly


----------



## dotty999

truly loved


----------



## Gr3iz

loved one


----------



## dotty999

one another


----------



## 2twenty2

another round


----------



## dotty999

round trip


----------



## Gr3iz

trip fall


----------



## dotty999

fall down


----------



## 2twenty2

down under


----------



## dotty999

under orders


----------



## 2twenty2

orders obeyed


----------



## dotty999

obeyed rules


----------



## 2twenty2

rules broken


----------



## dotty999

broken hearted


----------



## poochee

hearted person


----------



## dotty999

person identified


----------



## poochee

identified thief


----------



## dotty999

thief apprehended


----------



## poochee

apprehended driver


----------



## dotty999

driver installed


----------



## poochee

installed windows


----------



## Gr3iz

Windows program


----------



## 2twenty2

program froze


----------



## Gr3iz

froze over


----------



## 2twenty2

over done


----------



## Gr3iz

done right


----------



## poochee

right way


----------



## JiminSA

way back


----------



## poochee

back when


----------



## Gr3iz

when ever


----------



## JiminSA

when ever


----------



## JiminSA

ever ready


----------



## 2twenty2

ready now


----------



## Gr3iz

now go


----------



## 2twenty2

go slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slow down


----------



## poochee

down hill


----------



## 2twenty2

hill side


----------



## poochee

side dish


----------



## 2twenty2

dish out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## dotty999

front page


----------



## 2twenty2

page turned


----------



## dotty999

turned over


----------



## Gr3iz

over weight


----------



## 2twenty2

weight heavy


----------



## dotty999

heavy burden


----------



## 2twenty2

burden overwhelming


----------



## Gr3iz

overwhelming desire


----------



## dotty999

desire greatly


----------



## 2twenty2

greatly admired


----------



## poochee

admired trait


----------



## 2twenty2

trait refined


----------



## Gr3iz

refined process


----------



## poochee

process server


----------



## Gr3iz

server farm


----------



## 2twenty2

farm country


----------



## Gr3iz

country boy


----------



## 2twenty2

boy toy


----------



## dotty999

toy train


----------



## Gr3iz

train station


----------



## dotty999

station officer


----------



## poochee

officer training


----------



## dotty999

training regime


----------



## poochee

regime change


----------



## 2twenty2

change room


----------



## dotty999

room vacancy


----------



## Gr3iz

vacancy tonight


----------



## poochee

tonight is


----------



## 2twenty2

is romantic


----------



## Gr3iz

romantic mood


----------



## poochee

mood ring


----------



## Gr3iz

ring around


----------



## poochee

around town


----------



## Gr3iz

town square


----------



## poochee

square dance


----------



## dotty999

dance hall


----------



## poochee

hall monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor cable


----------



## poochee

cable company


----------



## 2twenty2

company president


----------



## poochee

president of


----------



## 2twenty2

of what


----------



## Gr3iz

what not


----------



## 2twenty2

not me


----------



## Gr3iz

me too


----------



## 2twenty2

too many


----------



## dotty999

many responses


----------



## poochee

responses accepted


----------



## 2twenty2

accepted behavior


----------



## Gr3iz

behavior modification


----------



## poochee

modification table


----------



## Gr3iz

table cloth


----------



## dotty999

cloth cap


----------



## Gr3iz

cap gown


----------



## 2twenty2

gown elegant


----------



## Gr3iz

elegant affair


----------



## dotty999

affair ended


----------



## poochee

ended story


----------



## dotty999

story told


----------



## poochee

told lie


----------



## 2twenty2

lie down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## 2twenty2

below ground


----------



## Gr3iz

ground level


----------



## poochee

level headed


----------



## Gr3iz

headed west


----------



## 2twenty2

west wind


----------



## poochee

wind warning


----------



## Gr3iz

warning sirens


----------



## poochee

sirens sounded


----------



## 2twenty2

sounded strange


----------



## poochee

strange music


----------



## 2twenty2

music serene


----------



## Gr3iz

serene setting


----------



## 2twenty2

setting sun


----------



## poochee

sun dial


----------



## 2twenty2

dial number


----------



## Gr3iz

number nine


----------



## 2twenty2

nine months


----------



## poochee

months away


----------



## 2twenty2

away from


----------



## poochee

from here


----------



## 2twenty2

here fido


----------



## Gr3iz

fido fetch


----------



## 2twenty2

fetch it


----------



## poochee

it girl


----------



## dotty999

girl friday


----------



## 2twenty2

friday thirteen


----------



## dotty999

thirteen candles


----------



## poochee

candles aglow


----------



## Gr3iz

aglow fiery


----------



## poochee

fiery crash


----------



## 2twenty2

crash test


----------



## poochee

test case


----------



## 2twenty2

case solved


----------



## dotty999

solved mystery


----------



## poochee

mystery movie


----------



## 2twenty2

movie prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prop spinning


----------



## poochee

spinning top


----------



## 2twenty2

top cop


----------



## dotty999

cop movies


----------



## poochee

movies online


----------



## dotty999

online romance


----------



## 2twenty2

romance doomed


----------



## dotty999

doomed relationship


----------



## poochee

relationship problems


----------



## 2twenty2

problems solved


----------



## poochee

solved mystery


----------



## 2twenty2

mystery theatre


----------



## Gr3iz

theater district


----------



## dotty999

district nurse


----------



## Gr3iz

nurse shark


----------



## 2twenty2

shark bite


----------



## dotty999

bite mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mark spot


----------



## dotty999

spot remover


----------



## poochee

remover chemical


----------



## dotty999

chemical weapons


----------



## 2twenty2

weapons armed


----------



## dotty999

armed forces


----------



## poochee

forces answer


----------



## dotty999

answer question


----------



## 2twenty2

question mark


----------



## dotty999

mark solved


----------



## 2twenty2

solved puzzle


----------



## dotty999

puzzle attempted


----------



## Gr3iz

attempted rescue


----------



## 2twenty2

rescue successful


----------



## Gr3iz

successful operation


----------



## 2twenty2

operation scar


----------



## poochee

scar tissue


----------



## Gr3iz

tissue box


----------



## 2twenty2

box liner


----------



## poochee

liner paper


----------



## dotty999

paper chains


----------



## Gr3iz

chains linked


----------



## poochee

linked lives


----------



## Gr3iz

lives alone


----------



## poochee

alone time


----------



## Gr3iz

time together


----------



## poochee

together again


----------



## dotty999

again explained


----------



## 2twenty2

explained slowly


----------



## dotty999

slowly crept


----------



## 2twenty2

crept up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market place


----------



## dotty999

place setting


----------



## 2twenty2

setting table


----------



## poochee

table cloth


----------



## 2twenty2

cloth sail


----------



## Gr3iz

sail boat


----------



## 2twenty2

boat anchor


----------



## dotty999

anchor dropped


----------



## 2twenty2

dropped down


----------



## dotty999

down under


----------



## 2twenty2

under fire


----------



## dotty999

fire grate


----------



## 2twenty2

grate iron


----------



## dotty999

iron bar


----------



## 2twenty2

bar hop


----------



## dotty999

hop on


----------



## 2twenty2

on top


----------



## dotty999

top half


----------



## 2twenty2

half penny


----------



## dotty999

penny farthing


----------



## Gr3iz

farthing spender


----------



## poochee

spender of


----------



## 2twenty2

of money


----------



## dotty999

money lender


----------



## Gr3iz

lender laws


----------



## dotty999

laws upheld


----------



## poochee

upheld claim


----------



## Gr3iz

claim jumper


----------



## poochee

jumper cable


----------



## 2twenty2

cable box


----------



## Gr3iz

box top


----------



## dotty999

top heavy


----------



## poochee

heavy load


----------



## Gr3iz

load limit


----------



## poochee

limit time


----------



## dotty999

time difference


----------



## 2twenty2

difference maker


----------



## poochee

maker of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## poochee

course content


----------



## Gr3iz

content settled


----------



## dotty999

settled account


----------



## poochee

account closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed down


----------



## dotty999

down tools


----------



## poochee

tools needed


----------



## 2twenty2

needed instructions


----------



## dotty999

instructions provided


----------



## poochee

provided food


----------



## Gr3iz

food cooked


----------



## poochee

cooked ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead of


----------



## poochee

of the


----------



## Gr3iz

the end


----------



## dotty999

end relationship


----------



## Gr3iz

relationship agreement


----------



## dotty999

agreement settled


----------



## Gr3iz

settled down


----------



## poochee

down time


----------



## dotty999

time flies


----------



## poochee

flies fishing


----------



## dotty999

fishing reel


----------



## 2twenty2

reel in


----------



## dotty999

in pain


----------



## 2twenty2

pain relief


----------



## dotty999

relief felt


----------



## poochee

felt happy


----------



## 2twenty2

happy dance


----------



## dotty999

dance hall


----------



## poochee

hall monitor


----------



## dotty999

monitor progress


----------



## Gr3iz

progress report


----------



## dotty999

report back


----------



## Gr3iz

back when


----------



## dotty999

when will


----------



## Gr3iz

will we


----------



## dotty999

I was tempted to say we will but!

we may


----------



## poochee

may not


----------



## Gr3iz

not sure


----------



## poochee

sure enough


----------



## dotty999

enough said


----------



## poochee

said it


----------



## dotty999

it ended


----------



## poochee

ended marriage


----------



## pugly

marriage contract


----------



## poochee

contract law


----------



## pugly

law office


----------



## poochee

office party


----------



## pugly

party shorts


----------



## poochee

shorts purchase


----------



## Tanis

purchase history


----------



## 2twenty2

history book


----------



## Gr3iz

book signing


----------



## dotty999

signing in


----------



## Gr3iz

in step


----------



## dotty999

step over


----------



## poochee

over due


----------



## Gr3iz

due diligence


----------



## poochee

diligence counts


----------



## 2twenty2

counts backwards


----------



## Gr3iz

backwards dancing


----------



## dotty999

dancing girls


----------



## poochee

girls dorm


----------



## 2twenty2

dorm window


----------



## Gr3iz

window washer


----------



## poochee

washer repair


----------



## dotty999

repair fault


----------



## poochee

fault insurance


----------



## 2twenty2

insurance guaranteed


----------



## Gr3iz

guaranteed delivery


----------



## dotty999

delivery date


----------



## Gr3iz

date night


----------



## poochee

night sweats


----------



## Gr3iz

sweats copiously


----------



## poochee

copiously illustrated


----------



## 2twenty2

illustrated diagram


----------



## Gr3iz

diagram drawn


----------



## dotty999

drawn up


----------



## Gr3iz

up against


----------



## poochee

against the


----------



## 2twenty2

the wall


----------



## poochee

wall street


----------



## dotty999

street signs


----------



## 2twenty2

signs in


----------



## poochee

in vogue


----------



## dotty999

vogue magazine


----------



## 2twenty2

magazine pages


----------



## poochee

pages ago


----------



## Gr3iz

ago when


----------



## poochee

when is


----------



## 2twenty2

is now


----------



## poochee

now and


----------



## 2twenty2

and how


----------



## dotty999

how much


----------



## Gr3iz

much appreciated


----------



## dotty999

appreciated help


----------



## 2twenty2

help out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## 2twenty2

there was


----------



## dotty999

was someone


----------



## 2twenty2

someone call


----------



## poochee

call home


----------



## Gr3iz

home safe


----------



## 2twenty2

safe house


----------



## dotty999

house rules


----------



## 2twenty2

rules broken


----------



## dotty999

broken hearted


----------



## poochee

hearted person


----------



## dotty999

person unknown


----------



## poochee

unknown author


----------



## dotty999

author acknowledged


----------



## 2twenty2

acknowledged author


----------



## poochee

author of


----------



## 2twenty2

of drama


----------



## Gr3iz

drama queen


----------



## 2twenty2

queen bee


----------



## Gr3iz

bee hive


----------



## poochee

hive occupant


----------



## Gr3iz

occupant moved


----------



## dotty999

moved away


----------



## 2twenty2

away far


----------



## pugly

Far fignewton 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

FigNewton cookie


----------



## poochee

cookie cutter


----------



## 2twenty2

cutter boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boat dock


----------



## 2twenty2

dock side


----------



## Gr3iz

side porch


----------



## dotty999

porch door


----------



## 2twenty2

door open


----------



## dotty999

open wide


----------



## 2twenty2

wide load


----------



## poochee

load up


----------



## 2twenty2

up high


----------



## dotty999

high volume


----------



## Gr3iz

volume license


----------



## dotty999

license revoked


----------



## Gr3iz

revoked privileges


----------



## poochee

privileges granted


----------



## 2twenty2

granted access


----------



## dotty999

access denied


----------



## Gr3iz

denied request


----------



## poochee

request accepted


----------



## 2twenty2

accepted kudos


----------



## poochee

kudos to


----------



## Gr3iz

to go


----------



## poochee

go for


----------



## 2twenty2

for you


----------



## Gr3iz

you win


----------



## poochee

win big


----------



## 2twenty2

big prize


----------



## poochee

prize cow


----------



## 2twenty2

cow pasture


----------



## Gr3iz

pasture gate


----------



## 2twenty2

gate open


----------



## poochee

open up


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi *poochee* 

up town


----------



## poochee

Hi Knucklehead.

town hall


----------



## 2twenty2

hall empty


----------



## Gr3iz

empty promises


----------



## 2twenty2

promises fleeting


----------



## poochee

fleeting thoughts


----------



## 2twenty2

thoughts unspoken


----------



## Gr3iz

unspoken rules


----------



## 2twenty2

rules excessive


----------



## poochee

excessive force


----------



## Gr3iz

force open


----------



## poochee

open up


----------



## Gr3iz

up high


----------



## poochee

high society


----------



## 2twenty2

society débutante


----------



## poochee

debutante ball


----------



## 2twenty2

ball gown
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

gown attire

And the Happiest New Year to you and yours!!


----------



## 2twenty2

attire costly


----------



## poochee

costly venture


----------



## 2twenty2

venture outside


----------



## poochee

outside cat


----------



## 2twenty2

cat house


----------



## poochee

house cat


----------



## Gr3iz

cat mouse


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

trap food


----------



## 2twenty2

food good


----------



## Gr3iz

good grief


----------



## 2twenty2

grief stricken


----------



## poochee

stricken down


----------



## Gr3iz

down south


----------



## poochee

south area


----------



## 2twenty2

area restricted


----------



## poochee

restricted information


----------



## Gr3iz

information exchange


----------



## poochee

exchange ideas


----------



## 2twenty2

ideas absurd


----------



## Gr3iz

absurd notion


----------



## dotty999

notion repelled


----------



## poochee

repelled insects


----------



## 2twenty2

insects exterminated


----------



## dotty999

exterminated daleks


----------



## Gr3iz

Daleks destroyed


----------



## poochee

destroyed property


----------



## Gr3iz

property damage


----------



## poochee

damage control


----------



## 2twenty2

control unlimited


----------



## Tanis

unlimited power


----------



## 2twenty2

power corrupt


----------



## Gr3iz

corrupt data


----------



## poochee

data control


----------



## Gr3iz

control panel


----------



## 2twenty2

panel mate


----------



## dotty999

mate rates


----------



## Gr3iz

rates changed

Happy New Year, cutie!


----------



## dotty999

changed course

It's all going on for me right now so hopefully it WILL be a happy new year !


----------



## Gr3iz

course correction

I'm sure it will be! You've got your head on right!


----------



## dotty999

correction facility

big move ahead!


----------



## 2twenty2

facility facilitated


----------



## poochee

facilitated communication


----------



## 2twenty2

communication breakdown


----------



## Gr3iz

breakdown lane

Best to you, Dottie dear!


----------



## poochee

lane marker


----------



## Gr3iz

marker drawing


----------



## poochee

drawing board


----------



## Gr3iz

board certified


----------



## dotty999

certified insane


----------



## 2twenty2

insane institution


----------



## Gr3iz

institution food


----------



## poochee

food fight


----------



## dotty999

fight night


----------



## Gr3iz

night shift


----------



## dotty999

shift pattern


----------



## Gr3iz

pattern maker


----------



## dotty999

maker noise


----------



## Gr3iz

noise level


----------



## dotty999

level control


----------



## Gr3iz

control room


----------



## poochee

room number


----------



## Gr3iz

number nine


----------



## poochee

nine times


----------



## dotty999

times change


----------



## Gr3iz

change diapers


----------



## dotty999

diapers needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed attention


----------



## dotty999

attention span


----------



## Gr3iz

span over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## poochee

there is


----------



## Gr3iz

is not


----------



## poochee

not so


----------



## Gr3iz

so what


----------



## poochee

what is


----------



## dotty999

is me!


----------



## 2twenty2

me who


----------



## dotty999

who else


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## 2twenty2

then you


----------



## dotty999

you too


----------



## poochee

too much


----------



## dotty999

much ado


----------



## poochee

ado about


----------



## dotty999

about nothing


----------



## poochee

nothing doing


----------



## Gr3iz

doing it


----------



## poochee

it is


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi everybody!

is not


----------



## poochee

HI!

not forever


----------



## dotty999

forever moaning


----------



## Gr3iz

moaning groaning

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

groaning loudly


----------



## poochee

loudly spoken


----------



## 2twenty2

spoken language


----------



## Gr3iz

language barrier


----------



## poochee

barrier reef


----------



## 2twenty2

reef island


----------



## poochee

island paradise


----------



## 2twenty2

paradise bliss


----------



## Gr3iz

bliss cheer


----------



## 2twenty2

cheer loud


----------



## dotty999

loud noise


----------



## Gr3iz

noise limit


----------



## dotty999

limit spending!


----------



## Gr3iz

spending spree


----------



## dotty999

spree arranged


----------



## Gr3iz

arranged transportation


----------



## poochee

transportation provided


----------



## Gr3iz

provided funding


----------



## poochee

funding drive


----------



## dotty999

drive belt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt loose


----------



## dotty999

loose thread


----------



## 2twenty2

thread bare


----------



## dotty999

bare bum


----------



## 2twenty2

bum wiggle


----------



## Gr3iz

wiggle worm


----------



## poochee

worm medicine


----------



## Gr3iz

medicine man


----------



## poochee

man overboard


----------



## 2twenty2

overboard ship


----------



## Gr3iz

ship ahoy


----------



## 2twenty2

ahoy there


----------



## ErikPerez

There Child


----------



## Gr3iz

child actor


----------



## ErikPerez

actor film


----------



## poochee

film editor


----------



## Gr3iz

editor notes


----------



## poochee

notes taken


----------



## 2twenty2

taken down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## poochee

below zero


----------



## Tanis

zero degrees


----------



## poochee

degrees above


----------



## Gr3iz

above me


----------



## poochee

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too much


----------



## poochee

much more


----------



## Gr3iz

more than


----------



## poochee

than never


----------



## Gr3iz

never before


----------



## 2twenty2

before now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## poochee

playing ball


----------



## Gr3iz

ball game


----------



## poochee

game show


----------



## Gr3iz

show up


----------



## poochee

up the


----------



## Gr3iz

the best


----------



## 2twenty2

best name


----------



## Gr3iz

name calling


----------



## 2twenty2

calling her


----------



## poochee

her own


----------



## 2twenty2

own it


----------



## Gr3iz

it comes


----------



## 2twenty2

comes around


----------



## Gr3iz

around midnight


----------



## poochee

midnight sun


----------



## Gr3iz

sun spots


----------



## 2twenty2

spots mistake


----------



## poochee

mistake again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeatedly


----------



## poochee

repeatedly late


----------



## 2twenty2

late night


----------



## Gr3iz

night driving


----------



## 2twenty2

driving fast


----------



## poochee

fast mover


----------



## Gr3iz

mover truck


----------



## poochee

truck load


----------



## 2twenty2

load shifted


----------



## dotty999

shifted across


----------



## Gr3iz

across ocean


----------



## poochee

ocean water


----------



## Gr3iz

water bed


----------



## dotty999

bed headboard


----------



## poochee

headboard purchased


----------



## dotty999

purchased gift


----------



## 2twenty2

gift received


----------



## dotty999

received feedback


----------



## Gr3iz

feedback acknowledged


----------



## poochee

acknowledged responsibility


----------



## Gr3iz

responsibility increased


----------



## poochee

increased revenue


----------



## Gr3iz

revenue recorded


----------



## poochee

recorded music


----------



## Gr3iz

music stand


----------



## 2twenty2

stand up


----------



## poochee

up the


----------



## 2twenty2

the creek


----------



## poochee

creek side


----------



## Gr3iz

side porch


----------



## dotty999

porch door


----------



## 2twenty2

door open


----------



## dotty999

open ended


----------



## Gr3iz

ended session


----------



## poochee

session time


----------



## Gr3iz

time off


----------



## poochee

off beat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat senseless


----------



## Gr3iz

senseless movie


----------



## 2twenty2

movie actor


----------



## Gr3iz

actor award


----------



## poochee

award show


----------



## dotty999

show around


----------



## poochee

around the


----------



## Gr3iz

the end


----------



## 2twenty2

end coming


----------



## poochee

coming home


----------



## 2twenty2

home made


----------



## Gr3iz

made up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above board


----------



## poochee

board meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting people


----------



## Gr3iz

people person


----------



## 2twenty2

person seen


----------



## poochee

seen around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## poochee

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier news


----------



## poochee

news story


----------



## dotty999

story book


----------



## 2twenty2

book worm


----------



## Gr3iz

worm hole


----------



## 2twenty2

hole deep


----------



## poochee

deep water


----------



## 2twenty2

water cold


----------



## dotty999

cold weather


----------



## Gr3iz

weather alert


----------



## 2twenty2

alert everyone


----------



## dotty999

everyone invited


----------



## 2twenty2

invited today


----------



## dotty999

today passed


----------



## 2twenty2

passed by


----------



## Gr3iz

by me


----------



## poochee

me too


----------



## 2twenty2

too many


----------



## Gr3iz

many times


----------



## dotty999

times tables


----------



## poochee

tables set


----------



## dotty999

set amount


----------



## Gr3iz

amount owed


----------



## 2twenty2

owed nothing


----------



## poochee

nothing doing


----------



## 2twenty2

doing right


----------



## Gr3iz

right away


----------



## 2twenty2

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from elsewhere


----------



## poochee

elsewhere when


----------



## Gr3iz

when required


----------



## poochee

required identification


----------



## Gr3iz

identification unknown


----------



## dotty999

unknown felon


----------



## 2twenty2

felon escaped


----------



## dotty999

escaped jail


----------



## 2twenty2

jail house


----------



## poochee

house plant


----------



## dotty999

plant drugs


----------



## Gr3iz

drugs confiscated


----------



## poochee

confiscated goods


----------



## dotty999

goods received


----------



## Gr3iz

received notice


----------



## poochee

notice posted


----------



## Gr3iz

posted property


----------



## poochee

property line


----------



## Gr3iz

line drawing


----------



## poochee

drawing board


----------



## Gr3iz

board game


----------



## poochee

game time


----------



## Gr3iz

time machine


----------



## poochee

machine wash


----------



## Gr3iz

wash clothes


----------



## poochee

clothes horse


----------



## Gr3iz

horse race


----------



## poochee

race track


----------



## Gr3iz

track package


----------



## poochee

package received


----------



## Gr3iz

received feedback


----------



## poochee

feedback required


----------



## Gr3iz

required information


----------



## poochee

information please


----------



## Gr3iz

please ignore


----------



## 2twenty2

ignore message


----------



## poochee

message passed


----------



## 2twenty2

passed scrutiny


----------



## Gr3iz

scrutiny observation


----------



## poochee

observation tower


----------



## 2twenty2

tower above


----------



## poochee

above suspicion


----------



## Gr3iz

suspicion averted


----------



## 2twenty2

averted attention


----------



## poochee

attention required


----------



## 2twenty2

required assistance


----------



## poochee

assistance promised


----------



## 2twenty2

promised nothing


----------



## poochee

nothing doing


----------



## Gr3iz

doing it


----------



## poochee

it is


----------



## Gr3iz

is what


----------



## 2twenty2

what for


----------



## Gr3iz

for sale


----------



## 2twenty2

sale canceled


----------



## poochee

canceled appointment


----------



## 2twenty2

appointment confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed status


----------



## poochee

status quo


----------



## Gr3iz

quo pro


----------



## 2twenty2

pro rated


----------



## poochee

rated movie


----------



## 2twenty2

movie theater


----------



## Gr3iz

theater tickets


----------



## poochee

tickets available


----------



## Gr3iz

available today


----------



## poochee

today is


----------



## dotty999

is nice


----------



## 2twenty2

nice day


----------



## dotty999

day dreamer


----------



## poochee

dreamer personality


----------



## dotty999

personality clash


----------



## Gr3iz

clash together


----------



## dotty999

together again


----------



## Gr3iz

again over


----------



## 2twenty2

over done


----------



## Gr3iz

done right


----------



## poochee

right one


----------



## Gr3iz

one more


----------



## 2twenty2

more coming


----------



## poochee

coming home


----------



## 2twenty2

home grown


----------



## Gr3iz

grown up


----------



## 2twenty2

up side


----------



## Gr3iz

side splitting


----------



## 2twenty2

splitting wood


----------



## poochee

wood stove


----------



## 2twenty2

stove top


----------



## Gr3iz

top ten


----------



## dotty999

ten commandments


----------



## poochee

commandments followed


----------



## 2twenty2

followed clue


----------



## dotty999

clue given


----------



## Gr3iz

given away


----------



## dotty999

away day


----------



## Gr3iz

day tripper


----------



## 2twenty2

tripper tripping


----------



## poochee

tripping about


----------



## dotty999

about time


----------



## Gr3iz

time out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## Gr3iz

side mirror


----------



## 2twenty2

mirror image


----------



## Gr3iz

image backup


----------



## poochee

backup slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

slowly learning


----------



## Gr3iz

learning disability


----------



## dotty999

disability benefit


----------



## 2twenty2

benefit earned


----------



## poochee

earned income


----------



## Gr3iz

income tax


----------



## poochee

tax evasion


----------



## Gr3iz

evasion tactics


----------



## poochee

tactics developed


----------



## 2twenty2

developed land


----------



## Gr3iz

land mark


----------



## poochee

mark time


----------



## dotty999

time passed


----------



## 2twenty2

passed away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## poochee

from address


----------



## 2twenty2

address audience


----------



## poochee

audience participation


----------



## 2twenty2

participation optional


----------



## poochee

optional attire


----------



## dotty999

attire worn


----------



## poochee

worn out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## poochee

there are


----------



## Gr3iz

are not


----------



## poochee

not again


----------



## Gr3iz

again over


----------



## dotty999

over indulging


----------



## Gr3iz

indulging parent


----------



## poochee

parent responsibilities


----------



## Gr3iz

responsibilities enforced


----------



## poochee

enforced law


----------



## Gr3iz

law man


----------



## poochee

man overboard


----------



## 2twenty2

overboard rescue


----------



## dotty999

rescue party


----------



## Gr3iz

party hardy


----------



## poochee

hardy plant


----------



## Gr3iz

plant food


----------



## poochee

food closet


----------



## Gr3iz

closet queen


----------



## poochee

queen bee


----------



## 2twenty2

bee hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hive mentality


----------



## poochee

mentality of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## dotty999

course work


----------



## poochee

work ethic


----------



## Gr3iz

ethic training


----------



## poochee

training for


----------



## 2twenty2

for now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing games


----------



## Gr3iz

games galore


----------



## poochee

galore of


----------



## Gr3iz

of record


----------



## poochee

record contract


----------



## Gr3iz

contract signing


----------



## dotty999

signing off


----------



## poochee

off beat


----------



## Gr3iz

beat up


----------



## poochee

up beat


----------



## Gr3iz

beat eggs


----------



## poochee

eggs benedict


----------



## 2twenty2

benedict arnold


----------



## Gr3iz

Arnold pig


----------



## 2twenty2

pig pen


----------



## dotty999

pen letter


----------



## 2twenty2

letter mailed


----------



## dotty999

mailed parcel


----------



## 2twenty2

parcel heavy


----------



## dotty999

heavy load


----------



## 2twenty2

load crooked


----------



## dotty999

crooked stick


----------



## 2twenty2

stick on


----------



## dotty999

on time


----------



## 2twenty2

time capsule


----------



## Gr3iz

capsule launched


----------



## poochee

launched ship


----------



## 2twenty2

ship sailed


----------



## Gr3iz

sailed away


----------



## poochee

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## poochee

too much


----------



## dotty999

much ado


----------



## 2twenty2

ado nothing


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing doing


----------



## 2twenty2

doing alot


----------



## poochee

alot of


----------



## Gr3iz

of consequence


----------



## poochee

consequence of


----------



## 2twenty2

of stealing


----------



## poochee

stealing time


----------



## 2twenty2

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine code


----------



## 2twenty2

code red


----------



## poochee

red light


----------



## dotty999

light bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

bulb lit


----------



## poochee

lit candle


----------



## 2twenty2

candle wax


----------



## dotty999

wax effigy


----------



## 2twenty2

effigy hanging


----------



## dotty999

hanging up


----------



## 2twenty2

up side


----------



## poochee

side show


----------



## 2twenty2

show headline


----------



## poochee

headline story


----------



## 2twenty2

story told


----------



## Gr3iz

told lies


----------



## poochee

lies were


----------



## Gr3iz

were wolf


----------



## poochee

wolf bait


----------



## 2twenty2

bait taken


----------



## poochee

taken daily


----------



## 2twenty2

daily routine


----------



## poochee

routine exam


----------



## Gr3iz

exam week


----------



## poochee

week ago


----------



## Gr3iz

ago when


----------



## 2twenty2

when ever


----------



## Gr3iz

ever after


----------



## shardul

after you


----------



## 2twenty2

you tube


----------



## poochee

tube fare


----------



## 2twenty2

fare enough


----------



## Gr3iz

enough said


----------



## poochee

said twice


----------



## 2twenty2

twice shy


----------



## dotty999

shy person


----------



## 2twenty2

person recognized


----------



## poochee

recognized problem


----------



## dotty999

problem solved


----------



## poochee

solved mysteries


----------



## Gr3iz

mysteries aplenty


----------



## poochee

aplenty of


----------



## 2twenty2

of trouble


----------



## Gr3iz

trouble brewing


----------



## 2twenty2

brewing beer


----------



## Gr3iz

beer bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

bottle full


----------



## Gr3iz

full tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tank empty


----------



## dotty999

empty bottles


----------



## 2twenty2

bottles broken


----------



## dotty999

broken heart


----------



## 2twenty2

heart bleeding


----------



## dotty999

bleeding profusely


----------



## 2twenty2

profusely pale


----------



## poochee

pale skin


----------



## 2twenty2

skin smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

smooth sailing


----------



## 2twenty2

sailing south


----------



## Gr3iz

south bound


----------



## dotty999

bound up


----------



## poochee

up the


----------



## dotty999

the end


----------



## poochee

end of


----------



## 2twenty2

of time


----------



## dotty999

time passes


----------



## 2twenty2

passes by


----------



## dotty999

by now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## poochee

then and


----------



## jood

and so


----------



## poochee

so far


----------



## 2twenty2

far off


----------



## poochee

off key


----------



## Gr3iz

key note


----------



## 2twenty2

note taken


----------



## poochee

taken out


----------



## 2twenty2

out dated


----------



## Gr3iz

dated oneself


----------



## poochee

oneself is


----------



## 2twenty2

is egotistical


----------



## dotty999

egotistical person


----------



## 2twenty2

person sick


----------



## dotty999

sick bag


----------



## 2twenty2

bag full


----------



## dotty999

full up


----------



## 2twenty2

up town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## poochee

crier of


----------



## dotty999

of course


----------



## poochee

course content


----------



## 2twenty2

content reviewed


----------



## poochee

reviewed changes


----------



## 2twenty2

changes clothes


----------



## Gr3iz

clothes horse


----------



## 2twenty2

horse shoe


----------



## poochee

shoe store


----------



## 2twenty2

store open


----------



## poochee

open mouth


----------



## jood

mouth guard


----------



## 2twenty2

guard shack


----------



## dotty999

shack demolished


----------



## Gr3iz

demolished car


----------



## 2twenty2

car door


----------



## dotty999

door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

knob twister


----------



## jood

twister saw


----------



## dotty999

saw tooth


----------



## jood

tooth ache


----------



## Gr3iz

ache pain


----------



## jood

pain less


----------



## Gr3iz

less than


----------



## dotty999

than others


----------



## poochee

others allowed


----------



## jood

allowed out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## 2twenty2

front row


----------



## jood

row boeat


----------



## 2twenty2

"boeat" I assume you meant boat

boat dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dock ramp


----------



## poochee

ramp road


----------



## 2twenty2

road paved


----------



## poochee

paved street


----------



## 2twenty2

street lights


----------



## jood

> "boeat" I assume you meant boat


Yes knucklehead, a slip of the finger lol

lights off


----------



## 2twenty2

off limits


----------



## jood

limits drinks


----------



## dotty999

drinks purchased


----------



## Gr3iz

purchased tickets


----------



## poochee

tickets available


----------



## jood

Available appointment


----------



## poochee

appointment time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## jood

clock work


----------



## 2twenty2

work hard


----------



## poochee

hard head


----------



## jood

Head Butt


----------



## 2twenty2

butt naked


----------



## jood

naked chef


----------



## 2twenty2

chef salad


----------



## dotty999

salad ingredients


----------



## poochee

ingredients required


----------



## Gr3iz

required identification


----------



## 2twenty2

identification confirmed


----------



## jood

salad days


----------



## 2twenty2

jood said:


> salad days


Oops try again jood


----------



## jood

Ohhhhh - I wish it would open on the right page!

confirmed booking


----------



## 2twenty2

booking agent


----------



## poochee

agent of


----------



## dotty999

of interest


----------



## 2twenty2

interest accumulated


----------



## dotty999

accumulated wealth


----------



## 2twenty2

wealth inherited


----------



## poochee

inherited heirlooms


----------



## jood

heirlooms evaluated


----------



## Gr3iz

evaluated decision


----------



## 2twenty2

decision made


----------



## poochee

made man


----------



## 2twenty2

man up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## poochee

town house


----------



## 2twenty2

house call


----------



## Gr3iz

call girl


----------



## 2twenty2

girl Friday


----------



## poochee

Friday night


----------



## 2twenty2

night watch


----------



## poochee

watch tower


----------



## 2twenty2

tower over


----------



## poochee

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there was


----------



## 2twenty2

was something


----------



## poochee

something new


----------



## Gr3iz

new neighbors


----------



## dotty999

neighbours yard


----------



## Gr3iz

yard sale


----------



## dotty999

sale items


----------



## 2twenty2

items sold


----------



## Gr3iz

sold soul


----------



## dotty999

soul destroying


----------



## 2twenty2

destroying evidence


----------



## dotty999

evidence presented


----------



## poochee

presented award


----------



## dotty999

award earned


----------



## poochee

earned vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip alarm


----------



## poochee

alarm clock


----------



## 2twenty2

clock face


----------



## Gr3iz

face down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## 2twenty2

below zero


----------



## poochee

degrees


----------



## 2twenty2

degrees higher


----------



## poochee

poochee said:


> degrees


----------



## poochee

higher than


----------



## 2twenty2

than you


----------



## Gr3iz

you think


----------



## 2twenty2

think tank


----------



## Gr3iz

tank commander


----------



## 2twenty2

commander shot


----------



## poochee

shot gun


----------



## 2twenty2

gun smoke


----------



## Gr3iz

smoke stack


----------



## 2twenty2

stack up


----------



## Gr3iz

up north


----------



## 2twenty2

north star


----------



## poochee

star billing


----------



## 2twenty2

billing date


----------



## poochee

date book


----------



## 2twenty2

book vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation spot


----------



## 2twenty2

spot on


----------



## Gr3iz

on time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## Gr3iz

clock watcher


----------



## 2twenty2

watcher spying


----------



## poochee

spying camera


----------



## Gr3iz

camera angle


----------



## 2twenty2

angle right


----------



## dotty999

right move


----------



## poochee

move along


----------



## 2twenty2

along here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## 2twenty2

now home


----------



## dotty999

home comforts


----------



## 2twenty2

comforts abound


----------



## dotty999

abound widely


----------



## Gr3iz

widely available


----------



## 2twenty2

available tomorrow


----------



## poochee

tomorrow is


----------



## 2twenty2

is yesterday


----------



## poochee

yesterday was


----------



## 2twenty2

was nice


----------



## dotty999

nice thoughts


----------



## Gr3iz

thoughts reflect


----------



## dotty999

reflect somewhat


----------



## Gr3iz

somewhat dazed


----------



## dotty999

dazed state


----------



## shardul

state that


----------



## keltic1der

that matters


----------



## shardul

matters of


----------



## keltic1der

of the


----------



## dotty999

the beginning


----------



## shardul

beginning in


----------



## keltic1der

in the


----------



## dotty999

the idea


----------



## keltic1der

idea is


----------



## dotty999

is right


----------



## keltic1der

right way


----------



## dotty999

way forward


----------



## shardul

forward to


----------



## dotty999

to differ


----------



## shardul

differ in


----------



## keltic1der

in her


----------



## dotty999

her personality


----------



## keltic1der

personality issues


----------



## dotty999

issues ticket


----------



## keltic1der

ticket for


----------



## shardul

for our


----------



## dotty999

our own


----------



## keltic1der

now it's


----------



## dotty999

it's happened


----------



## keltic1der

happened again


----------



## dotty999

again responded


----------



## keltic1der

responded when


----------



## dotty999

when next


----------



## poochee

eating out


----------



## dotty999

out voted


----------



## Gr3iz

voted early


----------



## dotty999

early appointment


----------



## keltic1der

appointment time


----------



## dotty999

time passed


----------



## keltic1der

passed by


----------



## 2twenty2

by example


----------



## dotty999

example given


----------



## 2twenty2

given up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## 2twenty2

above board


----------



## poochee

board meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting place


----------



## 2twenty2

place here


----------



## Gr3iz

here now


----------



## 2twenty2

now gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gone fishing


----------



## 2twenty2

*fishing pole*


----------



## Gr3iz

pole vault


----------



## 2twenty2

*vault sealed*


----------



## Gr3iz

sealed evidence


----------



## 2twenty2

evidence given


----------



## poochee

given promise


----------



## 2twenty2

promise made


----------



## Gr3iz

made up


----------



## 2twenty2

up north


----------



## poochee

north wind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind strong


----------



## dotty999

strong feelings


----------



## keltic1der

feelings will


----------



## 2twenty2

will stop


----------



## dotty999

stop sign


----------



## Gr3iz

sign language


----------



## 2twenty2

sign here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## 2twenty2

now wait


----------



## dotty999

wait patiently


----------



## Gr3iz

patiently aggressive


----------



## keltic1der

aggressive driver


----------



## dotty999

aggressive behaviour


----------



## keltic1der

behavior modification


----------



## dotty999

modification made


----------



## keltic1der

made cookies


----------



## dotty999

cookies eaten


----------



## keltic1der

eaten alive


----------



## dotty999

alive again


----------



## keltic1der

again we


----------



## dotty999

we do


----------



## keltic1der

do what


----------



## dotty999

what day


----------



## keltic1der

day time


----------



## dotty999

time capsule


----------



## keltic1der

capsule with


----------



## dotty999

with intent


----------



## keltic1der

intent without


----------



## dotty999

without malice


----------



## keltic1der

malice is


----------



## dotty999

is unhealthy


----------



## keltic1der

unhealthy food


----------



## dotty999

food restrictions


----------



## keltic1der

restrictions suck


----------



## dotty999

suck sweets


----------



## keltic1der

sweets tweet


----------



## dotty999

tweet friends


----------



## keltic1der

friends really


----------



## 2twenty2

really nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nice try


----------



## 2twenty2

try hard


----------



## poochee

hard times


----------



## dotty999

times ten


----------



## 2twenty2

ten days


----------



## dotty999

days out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## dotty999

side view


----------



## 2twenty2

view finder


----------



## dotty999

finder rewarded


----------



## 2twenty2

rewarded handsomely


----------



## dotty999

handsomely described


----------



## 2twenty2

described event


----------



## dotty999

event scheduled


----------



## 2twenty2

scheduled appointment


----------



## dotty999

appointment made


----------



## Gr3iz

made clear


----------



## dotty999

clear view


----------



## Gr3iz

view fantastic


----------



## dotty999

fantastic event


----------



## Gr3iz

event log


----------



## dotty999

log details


----------



## Gr3iz

details oriented


----------



## keltic1der

oriented to


----------



## dotty999

to commence


----------



## poochee

commence meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting expectations


----------



## 2twenty2

expectations exceeded


----------



## Gr3iz

exceeded limits


----------



## 2twenty2

limits raised


----------



## Gr3iz

raised stakes


----------



## keltic1der

stakes with


----------



## shardul

with high


----------



## 2twenty2

high hopes


----------



## poochee

hopes abound


----------



## Gr3iz

abound joyously


----------



## poochee

joyously celebrate


----------



## 2twenty2

celebrate life


----------



## Gr3iz

life insurance


----------



## 2twenty2

insurance agent


----------



## keltic1der

agent talking


----------



## dotty999

talking doll


----------



## keltic1der

doll house


----------



## dotty999

house party


----------



## poochee

party time


----------



## dotty999

time capsule


----------



## Gr3iz

capsule launched


----------



## 2twenty2

launched rocket


----------



## Gr3iz

rocket science


----------



## poochee

science class


----------



## 2twenty2

class dismissed


----------



## dotty999

dismissed theory


----------



## Gr3iz

theory proven


----------



## dotty999

proven undoubtedly


----------



## 2twenty2

undoubtedly true


----------



## dotty999

true love


----------



## 2twenty2

love bug


----------



## dotty999

bug bear


----------



## poochee

bear trap


----------



## 2twenty2

trap set


----------



## Gr3iz

set upon


----------



## 2twenty2

upon opening


----------



## poochee

opening available


----------



## 2twenty2

available today


----------



## Gr3iz

today only


----------



## 2twenty2

only awhile


----------



## poochee

awhile ago


----------



## Gr3iz

ago when


----------



## poochee

when will


----------



## 2twenty2

will so


----------



## dotty999

so much


----------



## Gr3iz

much ado


----------



## poochee

ado about


----------



## 2twenty2

about time


----------



## dotty999

time machine


----------



## 2twenty2

machine shop


----------



## dotty999

shop steward


----------



## 2twenty2

steward contacted


----------



## Gr3iz

contacted representative


----------



## 2twenty2

representative arrived


----------



## dotty999

arrived later


----------



## poochee

later today


----------



## 2twenty2

today sometime


----------



## Gr3iz

sometime friend


----------



## 2twenty2

friend forever


----------



## Gr3iz

forever yours


----------



## dotty999

yours truly


----------



## poochee

truly yours


----------



## dotty999

yours forever


----------



## 2twenty2

forever young


----------



## dotty999

young man


----------



## poochee

man overboard


----------



## Gr3iz

overboard falling


----------



## poochee

falling leaves


----------



## 2twenty2

leaves raked


----------



## Gr3iz

raked in


----------



## dotty999

in limbo


----------



## Gr3iz

limbo bar


----------



## poochee

bar none


----------



## Gr3iz

none available


----------



## dotty999

available tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

tomorrow rain

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

rain gear


----------



## Gr3iz

gear head


----------



## 2twenty2

head chef


----------



## Gr3iz

chef salad


----------



## 2twenty2

salad dressing


----------



## poochee

dressing gown


----------



## Gr3iz

gown store


----------



## dotty999

store copies


----------



## 2twenty2

copies made


----------



## poochee

made fresh


----------



## 2twenty2

fresh fish


----------



## Gr3iz

fish sticks


----------



## dotty999

sticks out


----------



## Gr3iz

out in


----------



## dotty999

in excess


----------



## keltic1der

excess force


----------



## 2twenty2

force open


----------



## keltic1der

Open wide


----------



## dotty999

wide awake


----------



## keltic1der

awake for


----------



## poochee

for now


----------



## dotty999

now available


----------



## Gr3iz

available immediately


----------



## poochee

immediately required


----------



## dotty999

required urgently


----------



## 2twenty2

urgently sent


----------



## dotty999

sent away


----------



## 2twenty2

away far


----------



## dotty999

far fetched


----------



## poochee

fetched shoe


----------



## dotty999

shoe size


----------



## Gr3iz

size ten


----------



## 2twenty2

ten percent


----------



## Gr3iz

percent off


----------



## dotty999

off kilter


----------



## poochee

kilter again


----------



## bobs-here

again please


----------



## poochee

please do


----------



## bobs-here

do something


----------



## dotty999

something else


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## keltic1der

then we


----------



## poochee

we can


----------



## keltic1der

can whisper


----------



## poochee

whisper campaign


----------



## 2twenty2

campaign signs


----------



## bobs-here

signs off


----------



## ninjaio

off balance


----------



## bobs-here

balance wheel


----------



## poochee

wheel alignment


----------



## bobs-here

alignment correct


----------



## poochee

correct answer


----------



## bobs-here

answer clearly


----------



## poochee

clearly written


----------



## bobs-here

written evidence


----------



## poochee

evidence required


----------



## 2twenty2

required signature


----------



## Gr3iz

signature line


----------



## 2twenty2

line drawn


----------



## dotty999

drawn up


----------



## keltic1der

up there


----------



## dotty999

there abouts


----------



## poochee

abouts a


----------



## dotty999

a minute


----------



## 2twenty2

minute steak


----------



## Gr3iz

steak dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock face


----------



## 2twenty2

face forward


----------



## dotty999

forward roll


----------



## 2twenty2

roll out


----------



## Gr3iz

out right


----------



## 2twenty2

right now


----------



## dotty999

now showing


----------



## 2twenty2

showing age


----------



## dotty999

age related


----------



## poochee

related to


----------



## keltic1der

to what


----------



## 2twenty2

what for


----------



## poochee

for now


----------



## dotty999

now departing


----------



## 2twenty2

departing soon


----------



## dotty999

soon enough


----------



## 2twenty2

enough already


----------



## Gr3iz

already gone


----------



## 2twenty2

gone wild


----------



## dotty999

wild child


----------



## 2twenty2

child care


----------



## keltic1der

care free


----------



## dotty999

free will


----------



## keltic1der

will you


----------



## dotty999

you too


----------



## keltic1der

too far


----------



## dotty999

far flung


----------



## keltic1der

flung over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## keltic1der

there are


----------



## 2twenty2

are things


----------



## dotty999

things happen


----------



## 2twenty2

happen then


----------



## dotty999

then again


----------



## 2twenty2

again today


----------



## Gr3iz

today history


----------



## poochee

history book


----------



## 2twenty2

book mark


----------



## dotty999

mark territory


----------



## 2twenty2

territory surrounded


----------



## Gr3iz

surrounded completely


----------



## 2twenty2

completely exhausted


----------



## dotty999

exhausted ideas


----------



## poochee

ideas galore


----------



## Gr3iz

galore more


----------



## dotty999

more often


----------



## poochee

often enough


----------



## Gr3iz

enough already


----------



## dotty999

already done


----------



## 2twenty2

done that


----------



## poochee

that is


----------



## 2twenty2

is interested


----------



## dotty999

interested party


----------



## 2twenty2

party animal


----------



## Gr3iz

animal house


----------



## 2twenty2

house guest


----------



## dotty999

guest speaker


----------



## 2twenty2

speaker buzzing


----------



## dotty999

buzzing around


----------



## 2twenty2

around town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## 2twenty2

crier called


----------



## dotty999

called out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## Gr3iz

side window


----------



## poochee

window pane


----------



## dotty999

pane replaced


----------



## Gr3iz

replaced properly


----------



## 2twenty2

properly done


----------



## poochee

done already


----------



## 2twenty2

already there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## poochee

again when


----------



## 2twenty2

when is


----------



## poochee

is it


----------



## Gr3iz

it hurts


----------



## 2twenty2

hurts again


----------



## Gr3iz

again here


----------



## poochee

here it


----------



## 2twenty2

it does


----------



## dotty999

does something


----------



## 2twenty2

something strange


----------



## dotty999

strange request


----------



## 2twenty2

request help


----------



## dotty999

help administered


----------



## Gr3iz

administered assistance


----------



## dotty999

assistance warranted


----------



## Gr3iz

warranted forever


----------



## dotty999

forever friends


----------



## 2twenty2

friends united


----------



## dotty999

united front


----------



## 2twenty2

front street


----------



## dotty999

street view


----------



## Gr3iz

view behind


----------



## keltic1der

behind the


----------



## poochee

the wall


----------



## 2twenty2

wall crack


----------



## dotty999

crack cocaine


----------



## 2twenty2

cocaine powder


----------



## dotty999

powder puff


----------



## Gr3iz

puff dragon


----------



## 2twenty2

dragon boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boat dock


----------



## bobs-here

dock crane


----------



## 2twenty2

crane operator


----------



## dotty999

operator assisted


----------



## 2twenty2

assisted with


----------



## dotty999

with someone


----------



## 2twenty2

someone called


----------



## poochee

called who


----------



## dotty999

who panicked?


----------



## 2twenty2

panicked franticly


----------



## Gr3iz

franticly moving


----------



## poochee

moving out


----------



## 2twenty2

out side


----------



## dotty999

side salad


----------



## poochee

salad bar


----------



## dotty999

bar lounge

Hi pooch!


----------



## 2twenty2

lounge outside


----------



## bobs-here

outside edge


----------



## 2twenty2

edge rough


----------



## bobs-here

rough trade


----------



## dotty999

trade off


----------



## Gr3iz

off color


----------



## 2twenty2

color blind


----------



## poochee

blind devotion


----------



## 2twenty2

devotion secure


----------



## poochee

secure account


----------



## dotty999

account settings


----------



## 2twenty2

settings checked


----------



## dotty999

checked out


----------



## bobs-here

out played


----------



## 2twenty2

played rough


----------



## bobs-here

rough treatment


----------



## 2twenty2

treatment finished


----------



## bobs-here

finished speech


----------



## 2twenty2

speech boring


----------



## bobs-here

boring night


----------



## Gr3iz

night sweats


----------



## bobs-here

sweats continue


----------



## Gr3iz

continue forward


----------



## bobs-here

forward into


----------



## Gr3iz

into oblivion


----------



## keltic1der

oblivion isn't


----------



## Gr3iz

isn't it


----------



## 2twenty2

it wasn't


----------



## Gr3iz

wasn't over


----------



## poochee

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## keltic1der

are they


----------



## 2twenty2

they stink


----------



## dotty999

stink bombs


----------



## 2twenty2

bombs away


----------



## bobs-here

away now


----------



## dotty999

now watching


----------



## 2twenty2

watching people


----------



## dotty999

people pleaser


----------



## 2twenty2

pleaser teaser


----------



## poochee

teaser bet


----------



## Gr3iz

bet money


----------



## poochee

money tree


----------



## bobs-here

tree hugging


----------



## Gr3iz

hugging children


----------



## 2twenty2

children laughing


----------



## poochee

laughing gas


----------



## 2twenty2

gas tank


----------



## bobs-here

tank empty


----------



## 2twenty2

empty stomach


----------



## bobs-here

stomach ache


----------



## 2twenty2

ache dull


----------



## bobs-here

dull sky


----------



## 2twenty2

sky blue


----------



## bobs-here

blue moon


----------



## 2twenty2

moon light


----------



## bobs-here

light shade


----------



## 2twenty2

shade tree


----------



## bobs-here

tree trunk


----------



## 2twenty2

trunk full


----------



## bobs-here

full tin


----------



## 2twenty2

tin star


----------



## bobs-here

star bright


----------



## 2twenty2

bright colour


----------



## bobs-here

colour change


----------



## 2twenty2

change clothes


----------



## bobs-here

clothes drier


----------



## 2twenty2

drier hot


----------



## bobs-here

hot dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

dinner table


----------



## bobs-here

table cloth


----------



## 2twenty2

cloth diaper


----------



## bobs-here

diaper rash


----------



## 2twenty2

rash cream


----------



## bobs-here

cream cakes


----------



## Gr3iz

cakes iced


----------



## bobs-here

iced drink


----------



## Gr3iz

drink this


----------



## 2twenty2

this one


----------



## dotty999

one more


----------



## 2twenty2

more things


----------



## dotty999

things happen


----------



## 2twenty2

happen here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## 2twenty2

now open


----------



## dotty999

open minded


----------



## 2twenty2

minded manners


----------



## dotty999

manners appreciated


----------



## Gr3iz

appreciated service


----------



## 2twenty2

service center


----------



## Gr3iz

center punch


----------



## 2twenty2

punch drunk


----------



## Gr3iz

drunk driving


----------



## 2twenty2

driving erratic


----------



## poochee

erratic behavior


----------



## 2twenty2

behavior problem


----------



## bobs-here

problem child


----------



## Gr3iz

child actor


----------



## 2twenty2

actor won


----------



## Gr3iz

won title


----------



## 2twenty2

title leader


----------



## dotty999

leader board


----------



## 2twenty2

board meeting


----------



## bobs-here

meeting up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## bobs-here

above duty


----------



## Gr3iz

duty cycle


----------



## poochee

cycle gear


----------



## bobs-here

gear broken


----------



## poochee

broken promises


----------



## bobs-here

promises made


----------



## 2twenty2

made soup


----------



## dotty999

soup kitchen


----------



## bobs-here

kitchen help


----------



## 2twenty2

help me


----------



## bobs-here

me mother


----------



## dotty999

mother figure


----------



## bobs-here

figure hugging


----------



## Gr3iz

hugging trees


----------



## bobs-here

trees grown


----------



## 2twenty2

grown up


----------



## bobs-here

up ended


----------



## 2twenty2

ended peacefully


----------



## bobs-here

peacefully asleep


----------



## Gr3iz

asleep dreaming


----------



## bobs-here

dreaming loudly


----------



## poochee

loudly expressed


----------



## Gr3iz

expressed concern


----------



## poochee

concern about


----------



## dotty999

about time


----------



## 2twenty2

time card


----------



## dotty999

card reader


----------



## 2twenty2

reader rabbit


----------



## dotty999

rabbit stew


----------



## 2twenty2

stew pot


----------



## dotty999

pot roast


----------



## 2twenty2

roast beef


----------



## dotty999

beef bourguignon


----------



## 2twenty2

bourguignon delicious


----------



## dotty999

delicious food


----------



## 2twenty2

food bank


----------



## dotty999

bank account


----------



## 2twenty2

account closed


----------



## dotty999

closed up


----------



## 2twenty2

up yours


----------



## Gr3iz

yours broke


----------



## poochee

broke down


----------



## 2twenty2

down time


----------



## Gr3iz

time off


----------



## 2twenty2

off centre


----------



## Gr3iz

center line


----------



## 2twenty2

line drawn


----------



## poochee

drawn out


----------



## 2twenty2

out done


----------



## Gr3iz

done right


----------



## 2twenty2

right now


----------



## bobs-here

now sit


----------



## 2twenty2

sit down


----------



## bobs-here

down town


----------



## 2twenty2

town hall


----------



## bobs-here

hall way


----------



## 2twenty2

way out


----------



## bobs-here

out played


----------



## 2twenty2

played rough


----------



## Gr3iz

rough side


----------



## bobs-here

side input


----------



## Gr3iz

input accepted


----------



## 2twenty2

accepted responsibility


----------



## poochee

responsibility for


----------



## Gr3iz

for me?


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## 2twenty2

too much


----------



## Gr3iz

much ado


----------



## 2twenty2

ado more


----------



## bobs-here

more please


----------



## GibFTW

more given


----------



## bobs-here

given jewels


----------



## 2twenty2

GibFTW said:


> more given


the word to use is "please"


----------



## bobs-here

back on track 
please sir...


----------



## 2twenty2

sir knight


----------



## Gr3iz

knight sword


----------



## 2twenty2

sword sharp


----------



## Gr3iz

sharp tongue


----------



## poochee

tongue twister


----------



## Gr3iz

twister spinner


----------



## poochee

spinner shark


----------



## Gr3iz

shark teeth


----------



## bobs-here

teeth sharpened


----------



## Gr3iz

sharpened knife


----------



## bobs-here

knife jabbed


----------



## Gr3iz

jabbed repeatedly


----------



## bobs-here

repeatedly annoying


----------



## Gr3iz

annoying child


----------



## bobs-here

child forum


----------



## Gr3iz

forum posts


----------



## bobs-here

posts home


----------



## Gr3iz

home address


----------



## bobs-here

address update


----------



## poochee

update profile


----------



## bobs-here

profile painting


----------



## poochee

painting class


----------



## bobs-here

class act


----------



## poochee

act two


----------



## bobs-here

two times


----------



## Gr3iz

times table


----------



## bobs-here

table cloth


----------



## Gr3iz

cloth diaper


----------



## bobs-here

diaper design


----------



## Gr3iz

design department


----------



## bobs-here

department stock


----------



## Gr3iz

stack car


----------



## bobs-here

car race


----------



## Gr3iz

race track


----------



## bobs-here

track level


----------



## Gr3iz

level headed


----------



## bobs-here

headed home


----------



## Gr3iz

home base


----------



## bobs-here

base one


----------



## Gr3iz

one night


----------



## bobs-here

night fall


----------



## Gr3iz

fall back


----------



## bobs-here

back lip


----------



## Gr3iz

lip sync


----------



## poochee

sync efforts


----------



## bobs-here

efforts wasted


----------



## Gr3iz

wasted days


----------



## bobs-here

days report


----------



## poochee

report card


----------



## bobs-here

card making


----------



## poochee

making up


----------



## bobs-here

up state


----------



## Gr3iz

state capital


----------



## bobs-here

capital hotel


----------



## Gr3iz

hotel room


----------



## bobs-here

room share


----------



## 2twenty2

share half


----------



## bobs-here

half empty


----------



## poochee

empty promises


----------



## 2twenty2

promises kept


----------



## bobs-here

kept close


----------



## Gr3iz

close game


----------



## 2twenty2

game tied


----------



## Gr3iz

tied hands


----------



## 2twenty2

hands cold


----------



## poochee

cold feet


----------



## dotty999

feet first


----------



## bobs-here

first love


----------



## dotty999

love affair


----------



## Gr3iz

affair heart


----------



## 2twenty2

heart broken


----------



## Gr3iz

broken bone


----------



## bobs-here

bone tissue


----------



## poochee

tissue paper


----------



## dotty999

paper plate


----------



## poochee

plate glass


----------



## 2twenty2

glass house


----------



## dotty999

house survey


----------



## 2twenty2

survey complete


----------



## Gr3iz

complete meal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal ticket


----------



## dotty999

ticket dispenser


----------



## 2twenty2

dispenser empty


----------



## dotty999

empty house


----------



## 2twenty2

house fly


----------



## bobs-here

fly high


----------



## 2twenty2

high up


----------



## bobs-here

up dated


----------



## 2twenty2

dated her


----------



## bobs-here

her call


----------



## 2twenty2

call centre


----------



## bobs-here

centre position


----------



## 2twenty2

position taken


----------



## bobs-here

taken daily


----------



## 2twenty2

daily routine


----------



## bobs-here

routine chart


----------



## 2twenty2

chart topper


----------



## bobs-here

topper hat


----------



## 2twenty2

hat rack


----------



## bobs-here

rack focus


----------



## 2twenty2

focus on


----------



## bobs-here

on tap


----------



## 2twenty2

tap dance


----------



## bobs-here

dance free


----------



## 2twenty2

free fall

(free) That word brought back some memories. This was years ago when i was a kid. We were travelling through this little town when my dad looked at the gas guage and said we got to get some gas, and just as he said that i looked out the car window and saw this sign "Free Gas". Hey dad you can get free gas over there. My dad looks and starts laughing. Thats not free gas that is the name of the company that supplies acetylene for welding.


----------



## bobs-here

those were the days... so naive once... 

fall out


----------



## 2twenty2

out done


----------



## Gr3iz

done waiting


----------



## 2twenty2

waiting room


----------



## poochee

room service


----------



## dotty999

service charges


----------



## Gr3iz

charges dropped


----------



## dotty999

dropped down


----------



## Gr3iz

down under


----------



## dotty999

under suspicion


----------



## Gr3iz

suspicion averted


----------



## dotty999

averted eyes


----------



## 2twenty2

eyes crossed


----------



## Gr3iz

crossed wires


----------



## 2twenty2

wires hot


----------



## dotty999

hot spot


----------



## 2twenty2

spot on


----------



## dotty999

on edge


----------



## 2twenty2

edge wise


----------



## dotty999

wise woman


----------



## 2twenty2

woman scorned


----------



## poochee

scorned again


----------



## 2twenty2

again today


----------



## dotty999

today sucked


----------



## 2twenty2

sucked on


----------



## bobs-here

on off


----------



## Gr3iz

off air


----------



## bobs-here

air cooler


----------



## poochee

cooler air


----------



## bobs-here

air vent


----------



## dotty999

vent closed


----------



## bobs-here

closed garden


----------



## Gr3iz

garden path


----------



## poochee

path taken


----------



## Gr3iz

taken away


----------



## bobs-here

away tonight


----------



## poochee

tonight is


----------



## bobs-here

is sleeping


----------



## poochee

sleeping beauty


----------



## bobs-here

beauty tips


----------



## poochee

tips allowed


----------



## bobs-here

allowed friends


----------



## poochee

friends forever


----------



## bobs-here

forever loyal


----------



## poochee

loyal friends


----------



## bobs-here

friends reunited


----------



## Gr3iz

reunited again


----------



## poochee

again please


----------



## 2twenty2

please leave


----------



## bobs-here

leave immediately


----------



## Gr3iz

immediately available


----------



## bobs-here

available anytime


----------



## dotty999

anytime suits


----------



## bobs-here

suits you


----------



## Gr3iz

you rock


----------



## bobs-here

rock solid


----------



## Gr3iz

solid foundation


----------



## bobs-here

foundation applied


----------



## dotty999

applied science

Hi Bob


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, dotty!

science fiction


----------



## dotty999

fiction books


----------



## bobs-here

books sold


----------



## dotty999

sold sign


----------



## bobs-here

sign diverted


----------



## dotty999

diverted traffic


----------



## bobs-here

traffic jam


----------



## Gr3iz

jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

jar shelf


----------



## poochee

shelf life


----------



## bobs-here

life enhanced


----------



## 2twenty2

enhanced video


----------



## bobs-here

video 2000


----------



## dotty999

2000 hits


----------



## bobs-here

hits target


----------



## dotty999

target spotted


----------



## bobs-here

spotted pig


----------



## dotty999

pig headed


----------



## 2twenty2

headed south


----------



## dotty999

south facing


----------



## bobs-here

facing alone


----------



## dotty999

alone again


----------



## bobs-here

again repeat


----------



## dotty999

repeat gossip


----------



## bobs-here

gossip news


----------



## Gr3iz

news channel


----------



## dotty999

channel energy


----------



## Gr3iz

energy conservation


----------



## dotty999

conservation area


----------



## Gr3iz

area code


----------



## dotty999

code breaker


----------



## bobs-here

breaker bar


----------



## 2twenty2

bar tender


----------



## Gr3iz

tender foot


----------



## 2twenty2

foot ball


----------



## bobs-here

ball bearing


----------



## dotty999

bearing down


----------



## bobs-here

down payment


----------



## dotty999

payment slip


----------



## bobs-here

slip party


----------



## dotty999

party animal


----------



## bobs-here

animal tattoo


----------



## dotty999

tattoo parlour


----------



## bobs-here

parlour maid


----------



## Gr3iz

maid outfit


----------



## poochee

outfit ordered


----------



## bobs-here

ordered list


----------



## 2twenty2

list delivered


----------



## dotty999

delivered pizza


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all! 

pizza slice


----------



## dotty999

slice onions

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

onions recipe


----------



## dotty999

recipe ingredients


----------



## bobs-here

ingredients list


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello!

list made


----------



## dotty999

made up

Hi KH!


----------



## bobs-here

up turn


----------



## 2twenty2

turn around


----------



## bobs-here

around eight


----------



## 2twenty2

eight bells


----------



## bobs-here

bells ringing


----------



## Gr3iz

ringing doorbells


----------



## 2twenty2

doorbells chimed


----------



## bobs-here

chimed response


----------



## 2twenty2

response acknowledged


----------



## bobs-here

acknowledged bid


----------



## 2twenty2

bid low


----------



## bobs-here

low flying


----------



## 2twenty2

flying high


----------



## bobs-here

high life


----------



## 2twenty2

life guard


----------



## Gr3iz

guard dog


----------



## bobs-here

dog tired


----------



## Gr3iz

tired blood


----------



## bobs-here

blood pressure


----------



## 2twenty2

pressure gauge


----------



## bobs-here

gauge understanding


----------



## Gr3iz

understanding women


----------



## bobs-here

women artists


----------



## Gr3iz

artists create


----------



## bobs-here

create images


----------



## dotty999

images captured


----------



## bobs-here

captured soldier


----------



## poochee

soldier boy


----------



## bobs-here

boy scout


----------



## 2twenty2

scout troop


----------



## bobs-here

troop tracksuit


----------



## poochee

tracksuit sale


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Poochee!

Sale today


----------



## Gr3iz

today over


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Gr3iz!

over arm


----------



## poochee

bobs-here said:


> Hi Poochee!
> 
> Sale today


Hi!


----------



## poochee

arm candy


----------



## 2twenty2

candy cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cane sugar

Hi Bob! Hey knuck!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all! 

sugar sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet sixteen


----------



## bobs-here

sixteen candles


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Gr3iz!

candles melted


----------



## Gr3iz

melted wax


----------



## bobs-here

wax carving


----------



## 2twenty2

carving wood


----------



## bobs-here

wood beetle


----------



## 2twenty2

beetle mania


----------



## bobs-here

mania test


----------



## Gr3iz

test subject


----------



## 2twenty2

subject arrested


----------



## bobs-here

arrested development


----------



## Gr3iz

development center


----------



## dotty999

center stage


----------



## bobs-here

stage fright


----------



## Gr3iz

fright night


----------



## 2twenty2

night hawk


----------



## bobs-here

hawk ridge


----------



## Gr3iz

ridge runner


----------



## dotty999

runner bean


----------



## 2twenty2

bean sprout


----------



## Gr3iz

sprout wings


----------



## 2twenty2

wings spread


----------



## Gr3iz

spread out


----------



## 2twenty2

out done


----------



## dotty999

done deal


----------



## Gr3iz

deal cards


----------



## dotty999

cards mailed


----------



## bobs-here

mailed package


----------



## poochee

package deal


----------



## bobs-here

deal accepted


----------



## poochee

accepted apology


----------



## bobs-here

apology spoken


----------



## poochee

spoken for


----------



## bobs-here

for it


----------



## poochee

it is


----------



## bobs-here

is everything


----------



## 2twenty2

everything gone


----------



## bobs-here

gone forever


----------



## Gr3iz

forever yours


----------



## bobs-here

yours eternally


----------



## Gr3iz

eternally grateful


----------



## poochee

grateful for


----------



## dotty999

for now


----------



## bobs-here

Now ladies


----------



## dotty999

Ladies underwear


----------



## bobs-here

er....
Underwear sets


----------



## dotty999

sets off


----------



## 2twenty2

off balance


----------



## bobs-here

balance wobbled


----------



## Gr3iz

wobbled along


----------



## bobs-here

along came


----------



## Gr3iz

came with


----------



## dotty999

with cables


----------



## Gr3iz

cables connected


----------



## dotty999

connected wires


----------



## Gr3iz

wires twisted


----------



## dotty999

twisted mind


----------



## Gr3iz

mind manners


----------



## dotty999

manners noted


----------



## bobs-here

noted answer


----------



## dotty999

answer back


----------



## bobs-here

back again


----------



## dotty999

again replied


----------



## bobs-here

replied fully


----------



## poochee

fully loaded


----------



## 2twenty2

loaded weapon


----------



## bobs-here

weapon fired


----------



## dotty999

fired off


----------



## bobs-here

off switch


----------



## dotty999

switch on


----------



## bobs-here

on hand


----------



## dotty999

hand signal


----------



## bobs-here

signal received


----------



## dotty999

received information


----------



## bobs-here

information absorbed


----------



## dotty999

absorbed moisture


----------



## bobs-here

moisture revealed


----------



## dotty999

revealed plot


----------



## bobs-here

plot thickens


----------



## dotty999

thickens stew


----------



## bobs-here

stew ready


----------



## dotty999

ready made


----------



## bobs-here

made completely


----------



## dotty999

completely satisfied


----------



## bobs-here

satisfied customer


----------



## dotty999

customer feedback


----------



## bobs-here

feedback successful


----------



## dotty999

successful applicant


----------



## Gr3iz

applicant waiting


----------



## dotty999

waiting room


----------



## Gr3iz

room service


----------



## dotty999

service charge


----------



## Gr3iz

charge account


----------



## dotty999

account settings


----------



## Gr3iz

settings tweaked


----------



## dotty999

tweaked wires


----------



## Gr3iz

wired twisted


----------



## dotty999

twisted mind


----------



## poochee

mind control


----------



## bobs-here

control tower


----------



## 2twenty2

tower above


----------



## bobs-here

above board


----------



## dotty999

board meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting quota


----------



## dotty999

quota met


----------



## bobs-here

met everyone


----------



## poochee

everyone here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## bobs-here

now happens


----------



## dotty999

happens often


----------



## 2twenty2

often late


----------



## Gr3iz

late fee


----------



## poochee

fee required


----------



## bobs-here

required later


----------



## Gr3iz

later on


----------



## bobs-here

on sight


----------



## 2twenty2

sight poor


----------



## Gr3iz

poor house


----------



## dotty999

house prices


----------



## Gr3iz

prices lowered


----------



## dotty999

lowered expectations


----------



## Gr3iz

expectations exceeded


----------



## poochee

exceeded limit


----------



## bobs-here

limit reached


----------



## Gr3iz

reached out


----------



## bobs-here

out back


----------



## Gr3iz

back in


----------



## poochee

in the


----------



## Gr3iz

the end


----------



## 2twenty2

end point


----------



## Gr3iz

point forward


----------



## 2twenty2

forward thinking


----------



## Gr3iz

thinking ahead


----------



## poochee

ahead of


----------



## 2twenty2

of time


----------



## Gr3iz

time out


----------



## poochee

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## poochee

are you


----------



## dotty999

you remembered


----------



## Gr3iz

remembered me


----------



## dotty999

me too

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

too much!

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

much more


----------



## Gr3iz

more often


----------



## dotty999

often said


----------



## Gr3iz

said enough


----------



## bobs-here

enough conversation


----------



## dotty999

conversation stopper


----------



## bobs-here

stopper pulled


----------



## dotty999

pulled up


----------



## bobs-here

up daily


----------



## Gr3iz

daily routine


----------



## bobs-here

routine set


----------



## Gr3iz

set top


----------



## bobs-here

top range


----------



## 2twenty2

range rover


----------



## bobs-here

rover years


----------



## Gr3iz

years ago


----------



## bobs-here

ago noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted scientist


----------



## bobs-here

scientist succeeds


----------



## Gr3iz

succeeds seldom


----------



## bobs-here

seldom said


----------



## Gr3iz

said all

Hi Bob!


----------



## 2twenty2

all aboard


----------



## Gr3iz

aboard ship


----------



## 2twenty2

ship shape


----------



## Gr3iz

shape changer


----------



## bobs-here

changer mentally


----------



## poochee

mentally unstable


----------



## bobs-here

unstable building


----------



## 2twenty2

building material


----------



## bobs-here

material ready


----------



## 2twenty2

ready tomorrow


----------



## bobs-here

tomorrow already


----------



## Gr3iz

already gone


----------



## poochee

gone again


----------



## Gr3iz

again no


----------



## poochee

no way


----------



## Gr3iz

way out


----------



## poochee

out there


----------



## 2twenty2

there was


----------



## bobs-here

was mentioned


----------



## 2twenty2

mentioned quietly


----------



## bobs-here

quietly closed


----------



## 2twenty2

closed tight


----------



## bobs-here

tight clothes


----------



## 2twenty2

clothes line


----------



## bobs-here

line unstable


----------



## 2twenty2

unstable ground


----------



## Gr3iz

ground loop


----------



## bobs-here

loop endlessly


----------



## poochee

endlessly happy


----------



## 2twenty2

happy holiday


----------



## bobs-here

holiday happiness


----------



## Gr3iz

happiness enjoyed


----------



## bobs-here

enjoyed intensely


----------



## 2twenty2

intensely happy


----------



## bobs-here

happy children


----------



## Gr3iz

children playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing outside


----------



## bobs-here

outside landscapes


----------



## poochee

landscapes planned


----------



## Gr3iz

planned trip


----------



## bobs-here

trip advised


----------



## poochee

advised medication


----------



## bobs-here

medication agreed


----------



## 2twenty2

agreed to


----------



## bobs-here

to you


----------



## 2twenty2

you were


----------



## Gr3iz

were told


----------



## poochee

told again


----------



## 2twenty2

again meet


----------



## Gr3iz

meet parents


----------



## bobs-here

parents care


----------



## Gr3iz

care package


----------



## bobs-here

package handle


----------



## 2twenty2

handle grip


----------



## bobs-here

grip rail


----------



## 2twenty2

rail line


----------



## Gr3iz

line drawing


----------



## bobs-here

drawing blood


----------



## 2twenty2

blood sport


----------



## bobs-here

sport direct


----------



## 2twenty2

direct contact


----------



## bobs-here

contact information


----------



## 2twenty2

information overload


----------



## bobs-here

overload potion


----------



## poochee

potion for


----------



## bobs-here

for everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone wins


----------



## dotty999

wins outright


----------



## bobs-here

outright scam


----------



## 2twenty2

scam disrupted


----------



## bobs-here

disrupted play


----------



## Gr3iz

play list


----------



## bobs-here

list completed


----------



## poochee

completed assignment


----------



## bobs-here

assignment deadline


----------



## dotty999

deadline reached


----------



## bobs-here

reached eventually


----------



## dotty999

eventually arrived


----------



## bobs-here

arrived elegantly


----------



## dotty999

elegantly dressed


----------



## bobs-here

dressed expensively


----------



## poochee

expensively acquired


----------



## bobs-here

acquired shamelessly


----------



## poochee

shamelessly lying


----------



## bobs-here

lying low


----------



## 2twenty2

low lands


----------



## dotty999

lands awkwardly


----------



## Gr3iz

awkwardly depicted


----------



## poochee

depicted accurately


----------



## dotty999

accurately assessed


----------



## bobs-here

cooee!

assessed realistically


----------



## 2twenty2

realistically shown


----------



## bobs-here

shown slowly


----------



## dotty999

slowly devoured


----------



## bobs-here

devoured eagerly


----------



## dotty999

eagerly awaited


----------



## bobs-here

awaited patiently


----------



## Gr3iz

patiently sat


----------



## bobs-here

sat comfortably


----------



## 2twenty2

comfortably situated


----------



## Gr3iz

situated well


----------



## 2twenty2

well off


----------



## dotty999

off side


----------



## Gr3iz

side door


----------



## poochee

door stop


----------



## 2twenty2

stop sign


----------



## Gr3iz

sign painter


----------



## 2twenty2

painter apprentice


----------



## dotty999

apprentice hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired hand


----------



## poochee

hand cream


----------



## 2twenty2

cream pie


----------



## bobs-here

pie filling


----------



## 2twenty2

filling tooth


----------



## dotty999

tooth decay


----------



## Gr3iz

decay rate


----------



## poochee

rate increase


----------



## 2twenty2

increase speed


----------



## dotty999

speed limit


----------



## Gr3iz

limit spending


----------



## poochee

spending spree


----------



## 2twenty2

spree over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## 2twenty2

are many


----------



## Gr3iz

many things


----------



## dotty999

things happen


----------



## Gr3iz

happen quickly


----------



## dotty999

quickly resolved


----------



## 2twenty2

resolved now


----------



## Gr3iz

now open


----------



## bobs-here

open successfully


----------



## dotty999

successfully completed


----------



## bobs-here

HI Dotty!

completed rapidly


----------



## dotty999

rapidly sped

Hi Bob, have you seen the strawberry moon? I just checked it out!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> Hi Bob, have you seen the strawberry moon? I just checked it out!


Yes! it was much better earlier round here. just been for another peek, but its very cloudy now.. 

sped passionately


----------



## dotty999

passionately kissed

a tad cloudy here but still a wonderful sight!


----------



## bobs-here

agreed! should have more...

kissed gently


----------



## dotty999

gently caressed

it's disappeared behind the clouds now!


----------



## bobs-here

right! im off outdoors to blow em away 

caressed valuables


----------



## Gr3iz

valuables stashed


----------



## 2twenty2

stashed cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cash flow


----------



## dotty999

flow chart


----------



## bobs-here

chart unfurled


----------



## 2twenty2

unfurled flag


----------



## dotty999

flag down


----------



## Gr3iz

down south


----------



## poochee

south wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wind up


----------



## poochee

up there


----------



## bobs-here

there, somewhere


----------



## Gr3iz

somewhere over


----------



## 2twenty2

over there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeating

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

repeating myself

Hi Mark, better late than never!


----------



## Gr3iz

myself included


----------



## poochee

included in


----------



## Gr3iz

in out


----------



## 2twenty2

out there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again played


----------



## 2twenty2

played bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bass drum


----------



## bobs-here

drum lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

lessons begin


----------



## 2twenty2

begin today


----------



## Gr3iz

today sunny


----------



## dotty999

sunny disposition


----------



## Gr3iz

disposition excused


----------



## poochee

excused absence


----------



## Gr3iz

absence noted


----------



## dotty999

noted details


----------



## Gr3iz

details added


----------



## poochee

added up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## poochee

down boy


----------



## Gr3iz

boy girl


----------



## bobs-here

girl band


----------



## poochee

band aid


----------



## dotty999

aid requested


----------



## Gr3iz

requested donation


----------



## dotty999

donation welcomed


----------



## Gr3iz

welcomed visitors


----------



## dotty999

visitors room


----------



## Gr3iz

room service


----------



## dotty999

service charge


----------



## Gr3iz

charge card


----------



## dotty999

card suit


----------



## Gr3iz

suit jacket


----------



## dotty999

jacket potato


----------



## Gr3iz

potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

chips ahoy


----------



## dotty999

ahoy there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## 2twenty2

are many


----------



## Gr3iz

many opportunities


----------



## 2twenty2

opportunities abound


----------



## Gr3iz

abound around


----------



## 2twenty2

around here


----------



## poochee

here is


----------



## 2twenty2

is counting


----------



## dotty999

counting money


----------



## 2twenty2

money tree


----------



## dotty999

tree surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

surgeon general


----------



## dotty999

general enquiry


----------



## 2twenty2

inquiry made


----------



## dotty999

made up


----------



## Gr3iz

up stream


----------



## 2twenty2

stream movie


----------



## dotty999

movie star


----------



## Gr3iz

star power


----------



## dotty999

power outage


----------



## Gr3iz

outage scheduled


----------



## dotty999

scheduled tasks


----------



## Gr3iz

tasks accomplished


----------



## dotty999

accomplished player


----------



## Gr3iz

player piano


----------



## dotty999

piano recital


----------



## Gr3iz

recital rehearsal


----------



## dotty999

rehearsal commenced


----------



## Gr3iz

commenced firing


----------



## dotty999

firing range


----------



## 2twenty2

range finder


----------



## Gr3iz

finder fee


----------



## dotty999

fee applicable


----------



## Gr3iz

application form


----------



## 2twenty2

form everywhere


----------



## Gr3iz

everywhere else


----------



## poochee

else you


----------



## dotty999

you too


----------



## poochee

too much


----------



## dotty999

much more


----------



## Gr3iz

more often


----------



## dotty999

often happens


----------



## Gr3iz

happens sometimes


----------



## 2twenty2

sometimes not


----------



## dotty999

not everyone


----------



## poochee

everyone has


----------



## dotty999

has more


----------



## bobs-here

more fun


----------



## Gr3iz

fun times


----------



## 2twenty2

times out


----------



## bobs-here

out driven


----------



## poochee

driven out


----------



## Gr3iz

out maneuvered


----------



## bobs-here

manoeuvred tactically


----------



## Gr3iz

tactically appropriate


----------



## poochee

appropriate behavior


----------



## Gr3iz

behavior modification


----------



## bobs-here

modification succeeded


----------



## poochee

succeeded again


----------



## Gr3iz

again quit


----------



## poochee

quit it


----------



## 2twenty2

it played


----------



## Gr3iz

played out


----------



## 2twenty2

out score


----------



## Gr3iz

score pad


----------



## 2twenty2

pad holder


----------



## poochee

holder of


----------



## dotty999

of course


----------



## poochee

course content


----------



## Gr3iz

content manager


----------



## dotty999

manager appointed


----------



## poochee

appointed time


----------



## Gr3iz

time machine


----------



## 2twenty2

machine oil


----------



## dotty999

oil refinery


----------



## bobs-here

refinery plant


----------



## 2twenty2

plant stem


----------



## bobs-here

stem cell


----------



## Gr3iz

cell division


----------



## poochee

division of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## dotty999

mice droppings

Hi Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all!

droppings everywhere


----------



## dotty999

everywhere else

Hi Bob!


----------



## Gr3iz

else then

Hi Dotty! 
Hey Bob!


----------



## poochee

then what


----------



## bobs-here

what next

Hi Poochee!

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

Hi Bob!
HI Mark!

next in


----------



## 2twenty2

in sight


----------



## bobs-here

sight cured


----------



## 2twenty2

cured pork


----------



## dotty999

pork scratchings


----------



## poochee

scratchings from


----------



## dotty999

from afar


----------



## poochee

afar from


----------



## dotty999

from here


----------



## poochee

from now


----------



## dotty999

now wrong


----------



## poochee

wrong way


----------



## 2twenty2

way from


----------



## dotty999

from abroad


----------



## 2twenty2

abroad contact


----------



## dotty999

contact details


----------



## 2twenty2

details found


----------



## dotty999

found out


----------



## 2twenty2

out sourced


----------



## poochee

sourced merchandise


----------



## dotty999

merchandise purchased


----------



## 2twenty2

purchased meat


----------



## dotty999

meat cleaver


----------



## poochee

cleaver sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

sharpener removed


----------



## dotty999

removed post


----------



## 2twenty2

post cereal


----------



## dotty999

cereal bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl cracked


----------



## dotty999

cracked up


----------



## 2twenty2

up front


----------



## poochee

front door


----------



## 2twenty2

door open


----------



## dotty999

open minded


----------



## poochee

minded it


----------



## dotty999

it accrued


----------



## poochee

accrued interest


----------



## 2twenty2

interest profound


----------



## poochee

profound feelings


----------



## 2twenty2

feelings hurt


----------



## dotty999

hurt someone


----------



## 2twenty2

someone shout


----------



## dotty999

shout loudly


----------



## 2twenty2

loudly knock


----------



## poochee

knock twice


----------



## 2twenty2

twice spurned


----------



## poochee

spurned again


----------



## 2twenty2

again meet


----------



## dotty999

meet up


----------



## 2twenty2

up front


----------



## dotty999

front entrance


----------



## poochee

entrance exam


----------



## dotty999

exam completed


----------



## Gr3iz

completed training


----------



## 2twenty2

training course


----------



## dotty999

course work


----------



## Gr3iz

work day


----------



## poochee

day off


----------



## Gr3iz

off base


----------



## 2twenty2

base jump


----------



## Gr3iz

jump seat


----------



## poochee

seat assignment


----------



## dotty999

assignment set


----------



## poochee

set time


----------



## dotty999

time off


----------



## 2twenty2

off course


----------



## Gr3iz

course correction


----------



## dotty999

correction facility


----------



## poochee

facility available


----------



## Gr3iz

available tonight


----------



## poochee

tonight is


----------



## 2twenty2

is dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dark thoughts


----------



## poochee

thoughts about


----------



## 2twenty2

about you


----------



## Gr3iz

you too


----------



## dotty999

too much


----------



## Gr3iz

much more


----------



## poochee

more time


----------



## 2twenty2

time capsule


----------



## Gr3iz

capsule swallowed


----------



## poochee

swallowed air


----------



## dotty999

air ambulance


----------



## poochee

ambulance service


----------



## Gr3iz

service animal


----------



## 2twenty2

animal sanctuary


----------



## Gr3iz

sanctuary boundary


----------



## poochee

boundary line


----------



## dotty999

line defined


----------



## Gr3iz

defined parameters


----------



## poochee

parameters set


----------



## Gr3iz

set up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market square


----------



## dotty999

square root


----------



## poochee

root cellar


----------



## Gr3iz

cellar dweller


----------



## poochee

dweller of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## dotty999

course work


----------



## mattig89ch

Work tired


----------



## dotty999

tired out


----------



## 2twenty2

out matched


----------



## Gr3iz

matched set


----------



## dotty999

set off


----------



## Gr3iz

off color


----------



## poochee

color chart


----------



## 2twenty2

chart course


----------



## Gr3iz

course laid


----------



## 2twenty2

laid down


----------



## poochee

down hill


----------



## dotty999

hill start


----------



## Gr3iz

start running


----------



## 2twenty2

running around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## 2twenty2

town mayor


----------



## dotty999

mayor elected


----------



## Gr3iz

elected official


----------



## poochee

official duties


----------



## Gr3iz

duties performed


----------



## 2twenty2

performed flawlessly


----------



## Gr3iz

flawlessly executed


----------



## poochee

executed plan


----------



## dotty999

plan escape


----------



## 2twenty2

escape route


----------



## dotty999

route map


----------



## Gr3iz

map legend


----------



## 2twenty2

legend told


----------



## Gr3iz

told stories


----------



## 2twenty2

stories unfolding


----------



## poochee

unfolding mystery


----------



## Gr3iz

mystery novel


----------



## 2twenty2

novel proof


----------



## Gr3iz

proof concept


----------



## poochee

concept of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## 2twenty2

mice turds


----------



## Gr3iz

turds deposited


----------



## dotty999

deposited funds


----------



## poochee

funds available


----------



## dotty999

available female


----------



## poochee

female animal


----------



## dotty999

animal magnetism


----------



## Gr3iz

magnetism demonstrated


----------



## poochee

demonstrated effectiveness


----------



## Gr3iz

effectiveness diminished


----------



## dotty999

diminished responsibilities


----------



## Gr3iz

responsibilities ignored


----------



## dotty999

ignored negativity


----------



## Gr3iz

negativity abounded


----------



## poochee

abounded with


----------



## Gr3iz

with caution


----------



## dotty999

caution needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed funding


----------



## poochee

funding required


----------



## 2twenty2

required experience


----------



## poochee

experience once


----------



## dotty999

once only


----------



## poochee

only now


----------



## dotty999

now happening


----------



## Gr3iz

happening to


----------



## 2twenty2

to you


----------



## poochee

you are


----------



## Gr3iz

are going


----------



## dotty999

going away


----------



## poochee

away again


----------



## dotty999

again repeated


----------



## Gr3iz

repeated story


----------



## dotty999

story book


----------



## Gr3iz

book burner


----------



## dotty999

burner blocked


----------



## Gr3iz

blocked pass


----------



## dotty999

pass out


----------



## Gr3iz

out side


----------



## dotty999

side step


----------



## 2twenty2

step aside


----------



## Gr3iz

aside from


----------



## poochee

from now


----------



## 2twenty2

now here


----------



## poochee

here today


----------



## Gr3iz

today only


----------



## dotty999

only one


----------



## 2twenty2

one way


----------



## Gr3iz

way ahead


----------



## poochee

ahead of


----------



## 2twenty2

of time


----------



## Gr3iz

time travel


----------



## 2twenty2

travel afar


----------



## Gr3iz

afar viewing


----------



## dotty999

viewing options


----------



## 2twenty2

options selected


----------



## Gr3iz

selected direction


----------



## poochee

direction unknown


----------



## 2twenty2

unknown situation


----------



## Gr3iz

situation assessed


----------



## dotty999

assessed behaviour


----------



## Gr3iz

behavior modification


----------



## poochee

modification of


----------



## dotty999

of importance


----------



## Gr3iz

importance implied


----------



## poochee

implied consent


----------



## 2twenty2

consent granted


----------



## dotty999

granted application


----------



## poochee

application declined


----------



## dotty999

declined offer


----------



## Gr3iz

offer accepted


----------



## 2twenty2

accepted apology


----------



## Gr3iz

apology required


----------



## 2twenty2

required assistance


----------



## Gr3iz

assistance rendered


----------



## poochee

rendered services


----------



## 2twenty2

services applied


----------



## poochee

applied makeup


----------



## dotty999

makeup counter


----------



## Gr3iz

counter top


----------



## 2twenty2

top shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

shelf paper


----------



## poochee

paper towels


----------



## Gr3iz

towels washed


----------



## 2twenty2

washed hands


----------



## Gr3iz

hands free


----------



## 2twenty2

free download


----------



## dotty999

free speech


----------



## poochee

speech therapy


----------



## dotty999

therapy room


----------



## Gr3iz

room service


----------



## poochee

service station


----------



## Gr3iz

station manager


----------



## dotty999

manager hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired help


----------



## dotty999

help others


----------



## poochee

others included


----------



## dotty999

included fees


----------



## Gr3iz

fees waived


----------



## dotty999

waived costs


----------



## Gr3iz

costs deferred


----------



## dotty999

deferred payment


----------



## Gr3iz

payment received


----------



## poochee

received mail


----------



## dotty999

mail box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## poochee

lunch menu


----------



## Gr3iz

menu item


----------



## dotty999

item ordered


----------



## Gr3iz

ordered dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner date


----------



## Gr3iz

date night


----------



## poochee

night out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## poochee

front runner


----------



## Gr3iz

runner path


----------



## poochee

path to


----------



## Gr3iz

to be


----------



## dotty999

be aware


----------



## poochee

aware of


----------



## Gr3iz

of all


----------



## dotty999

all around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## poochee

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier baby


----------



## dotty999

baby steps


----------



## poochee

steps out


----------



## Gr3iz

out in


----------



## dotty999

in fashion


----------



## Gr3iz

fashion trend


----------



## poochee

trend of


----------



## Gr3iz

of from


----------



## poochee

from now


----------



## dotty999

now featuring


----------



## Gr3iz

featuring many


----------



## dotty999

many times


----------



## Gr3iz

times table


----------



## dotty999

table manners


----------



## poochee

manners count


----------



## Gr3iz

count money


----------



## dotty999

money order


----------



## poochee

order placed


----------



## Gr3iz

placed second


----------



## dotty999

second place


----------



## Gr3iz

place holder


----------



## poochee

holder of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## dotty999

mice droppings


----------



## poochee

droppings removed


----------



## dotty999

removed graffiti


----------



## poochee

graffiti drawn


----------



## dotty999

drawn up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## poochee

down comforter


----------



## Gr3iz

comforter warmth


----------



## poochee

warmth from


----------



## Gr3iz

from earth


----------



## poochee

earth angel


----------



## dotty999

angel wings


----------



## 2twenty2

wings flapped


----------



## dotty999

flapped around


----------



## poochee

around the


----------



## 2twenty2

the sky


----------



## dotty999

sky news


----------



## 2twenty2

news cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cast aside


----------



## poochee

aside from


----------



## Gr3iz

from grandma


----------



## poochee

grandma loves


----------



## Gr3iz

loves traveling


----------



## dotty999

traveling light


----------



## poochee

light lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch appointment


----------



## poochee

appointment required


----------



## Gr3iz

required reading


----------



## poochee

reading aloud


----------



## Gr3iz

aloud proud


----------



## poochee

proud parents


----------



## dotty999

parents meeting


----------



## poochee

meeting time


----------



## dotty999

time travel


----------



## Gr3iz

travel abroad


----------



## poochee

abroad to


----------



## Gr3iz

to arms


----------



## poochee

arms length


----------



## Gr3iz

length duration


----------



## poochee

duration of


----------



## Gr3iz

of limited


----------



## dotty999

limited experience


----------



## Gr3iz

experience life


----------



## dotty999

life models


----------



## Kalleigh

models greatness


----------



## Gr3iz

greatness achieved


----------



## Kalleigh

achieved narcosis


----------



## Gr3iz

narcosis suspected


----------



## Kalleigh

suspected nepotism


----------



## Gr3iz

nepotism reported


----------



## poochee

reported negligence


----------



## Gr3iz

negligence observed


----------



## poochee

observed behavior


----------



## Kalleigh

behavior modification


----------



## Gr3iz

modification detected


----------



## poochee

detected annoyance


----------



## Gr3iz

annoyance distraction


----------



## poochee

distraction caused


----------



## crofty

caused derailment


----------



## poochee

derailment of


----------



## Gr3iz

of frequent


----------



## 2twenty2

frequent flier


----------



## Gr3iz

flier miles


----------



## poochee

miles away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## poochee

from now


----------



## dotty999

now showing


----------



## poochee

showing off


----------



## dotty999

off guard


----------



## 2twenty2

guard shack


----------



## poochee

shack attack


----------



## 2twenty2

attack now


----------



## Gr3iz

now what


----------



## crofty

What happened


----------



## dotty999

happened recently


----------



## 2twenty2

recently bought


----------



## Gr3iz

bought dinner


----------



## poochee

dinner show


----------



## crofty

show form


----------



## Gr3iz

form factor


----------



## poochee

factor in


----------



## Gr3iz

in control


----------



## dotty999

control panel


----------



## Gr3iz

panel screws


----------



## crofty

screws rusted


----------



## 2twenty2

rusted metal


----------



## Gr3iz

metal music


----------



## poochee

music store


----------



## Gr3iz

store front


----------



## dotty999

front row


----------



## Gr3iz

row boat


----------



## crofty

boat yard


----------



## dotty999

yard brush


----------



## poochee

brush lightly


----------



## crofty

lightly caress


----------



## dotty999

caress lovingly


----------



## crofty

lovingly rescued


----------



## poochee

rescued animal


----------



## Gr3iz

animal shelter


----------



## crofty

shelter leaking


----------



## Gr3iz

leaking pipe


----------



## poochee

pipe dream


----------



## dotty999

dream job


----------



## poochee

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description hazy


----------



## Kalleigh

hazy morning


----------



## crofty

morning glory


----------



## poochee

glory days


----------



## Gr3iz

days nights


----------



## poochee

nights away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from Mars


----------



## poochee

mars bar


----------



## Gr3iz

bar stool


----------



## poochee

stool pigeon


----------



## crofty

pigeon pie


----------



## dotty999

pie crust


----------



## Gr3iz

crust baked


----------



## dotty999

baked Alaska


----------



## Gr3iz

Alaska ice


----------



## poochee

ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

cream separator


----------



## poochee

separator sheet


----------



## dotty999

sheet music


----------



## poochee

music room


----------



## Gr3iz

room temperature


----------



## crofty

temperature plummeted


----------



## poochee

plummeted stock


----------



## dotty999

stock check


----------



## crofty

check breathing


----------



## Gr3iz

breathing rapidly


----------



## poochee

rapidly moving


----------



## Gr3iz

moving along


----------



## poochee

along the


----------



## crofty

the impossible


----------



## Gr3iz

impossible dream


----------



## poochee

dream house


----------



## dotty999

house buyer


----------



## Gr3iz

buyer beware


----------



## dotty999

beware sign


----------



## poochee

sign of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## dotty999

mice droppings


----------



## Gr3iz

droppings cleaned


----------



## dotty999

cleaned up


----------



## Gr3iz

up tight


----------



## dotty999

tight fit


----------



## poochee

fit to


----------



## Gr3iz

to be


----------



## crofty

be what


----------



## poochee

what is


----------



## dotty999

is annoyed


----------



## poochee

annoyed again


----------



## dotty999

again responded


----------



## Gr3iz

responded positively


----------



## poochee

positively true


----------



## Gr3iz

true story


----------



## poochee

story book


----------



## crofty

book stand


----------



## poochee

stand up


----------



## Gr3iz

up tight


----------



## dotty999

tight squeeze

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

squeeze juice


----------



## dotty999

juice extractor


----------



## Gr3iz

extractor pump

Hiya Dotty!!


----------



## poochee

pump water


----------



## Gr3iz

water tank


----------



## crofty

tank tread


----------



## Gr3iz

tread depth


----------



## poochee

depth of


----------



## dotty999

of interest


----------



## Gr3iz

interest compounded


----------



## poochee

compounded fracture


----------



## Gr3iz

fracture braced


----------



## crofty

braced ankle


----------



## Gr3iz

ankle sprained


----------



## poochee

sprained wrist


----------



## dotty999

wrist support


----------



## Gr3iz

support department


----------



## dotty999

department store


----------



## Gr3iz

store front


----------



## poochee

front runner


----------



## Gr3iz

runner blade


----------



## poochee

blade of


----------



## crofty

of again


----------



## Gr3iz

again happy


----------



## poochee

happy again


----------



## Gr3iz

again with


----------



## crofty

with stupid


----------



## Gr3iz

stupid trick


----------



## poochee

trick knee


----------



## Gr3iz

knee high


----------



## dotty999

high heels


----------



## poochee

heels for


----------



## dotty999

for now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## poochee

then the


----------



## dotty999

the end


----------



## poochee

end of


----------



## dotty999

of interest


----------



## poochee

interest due


----------



## Gr3iz

due diligence


----------



## crofty

diligence rewarded


----------



## poochee

rewarded for


----------



## Gr3iz

for sale


----------



## poochee

sale price


----------



## Gr3iz

price point


----------



## poochee

point to


----------



## Gr3iz

to arms


----------



## poochee

arms away


----------



## Gr3iz

away overnight


----------



## poochee

overnight camp out


----------



## Gr3iz

campout holiday


----------



## poochee

holiday fun


----------



## dotty999

fun time


----------



## Gr3iz

time traveler


----------



## poochee

traveler definition


----------



## Gr3iz

definition created


----------



## poochee

created problem


----------



## Gr3iz

problem solved


----------



## dotty999

solved puzzle


----------



## poochee

puzzle solved


----------



## crofty

solved dilemma


----------



## poochee

dilemma is


----------



## Gr3iz

is not


----------



## poochee

not so


----------



## dotty999

so puzzling


----------



## poochee

puzzling look


----------



## dotty999

look out!


----------



## poochee

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there were


----------



## poochee

were you


----------



## Gr3iz

you might


----------



## poochee

might I


----------



## Gr3iz

I can


----------



## dotty999

can opener


----------



## Gr3iz

opener eye


----------



## poochee

eye glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

glasses clinking


----------



## poochee

clinking coins


----------



## Gr3iz

coins sorted


----------



## poochee

sorted out


----------



## Gr3iz

out spoken


----------



## poochee

spoken aloud


----------



## Gr3iz

aloud read


----------



## poochee

read more


----------



## Gr3iz

more thoroughly


----------



## poochee

thoroughly dried


----------



## Gr3iz

dried fruit


----------



## poochee

fruit cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cake pan


----------



## poochee

pan gold


----------



## Gr3iz

gold braid


----------



## poochee

braid hair


----------



## Gr3iz

hair net


----------



## dotty999

net stockings


----------



## poochee

stockings filled


----------



## dotty999

filled up


----------



## Gr3iz

up top


----------



## dotty999

top shelf


----------



## poochee

shelf paper


----------



## dotty999

paper cups


----------



## Gr3iz

cups saucers


----------



## poochee

saucers required


----------



## dotty999

required help


----------



## Gr3iz

help me


----------



## poochee

me too


----------



## dotty999

too much


----------



## Gr3iz

much better


----------



## poochee

better times


----------



## Gr3iz

times changing


----------



## dotty999

changing rooms


----------



## poochee

rooms for


----------



## dotty999

for now


----------



## poochee

now on


----------



## dotty999

on guard


----------



## poochee

guard rail


----------



## dotty999

rail installed


----------



## crofty

installed software


----------



## dotty999

software updates


----------



## poochee

updates received


----------



## crofty

received warning


----------



## poochee

warning sign


----------



## dotty999

sign off


----------



## crofty

off road


----------



## poochee

road hog


----------



## dotty999

hog meat


----------



## poochee

meat loaf


----------



## crofty

loaf cake


----------



## poochee

cake decoration


----------



## crofty

decoration glitters


----------



## poochee

glitters constantly


----------



## Gr3iz

constantly moving


----------



## crofty

moving slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly improving


----------



## poochee

improving health


----------



## Gr3iz

health inspector


----------



## dotty999

inspector visited


----------



## crofty

visited yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday history


----------



## crofty

history everywhere


----------



## Gr3iz

everywhere indicated


----------



## crofty

indicated airspeed


----------



## Gr3iz

airspeed reduced


----------



## dotty999

reduced calories


----------



## Gr3iz

calories counted


----------



## dotty999

counted money


----------



## Gr3iz

money laundering


----------



## dotty999

laundering cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaner than


----------



## poochee

than most


----------



## crofty

most delightful


----------



## Gr3iz

delightful afternoon


----------



## dotty999

afternoon siesta


----------



## Gr3iz

siesta interrupted


----------



## crofty

interrupted rudely


----------



## Gr3iz

rudely awakened


----------



## poochee

awakened early


----------



## Gr3iz

early riser


----------



## poochee

riser of


----------



## dotty999

of importance


----------



## poochee

importance noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted author


----------



## crofty

author plagiarized


----------



## Gr3iz

plagiarized paper


----------



## crofty

paper machete


----------



## Gr3iz

machete sheath


----------



## poochee

sheath dress


----------



## Gr3iz

dress code


----------



## crofty

code breach


----------



## Gr3iz

breach wall


----------



## dotty999

wall hanging


----------



## poochee

hanging branches


----------



## Gr3iz

branches trimmed


----------



## dotty999

trimmed hedges


----------



## Gr3iz

hedges grew


----------



## dotty999

grew up


----------



## Gr3iz

up top


----------



## dotty999

top heavy


----------



## Gr3iz

heavy duty


----------



## dotty999

duty bound


----------



## poochee

bound up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above board


----------



## crofty

board warped


----------



## dotty999

warped humour


----------



## Gr3iz

humor required


----------



## poochee

required information


----------



## crofty

information fraudulent


----------



## dotty999

fraudulent transaction


----------



## poochee

transaction canceled


----------



## Gr3iz

canceled check


----------



## poochee

check oil


----------



## crofty

oil congealed


----------



## Gr3iz

congealed fat


----------



## poochee

fat foods


----------



## Gr3iz

foods cooked


----------



## dotty999

cooked dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner bell


----------



## poochee

bell ringing


----------



## Gr3iz

ringing sound


----------



## poochee

sound effects


----------



## dotty999

effects felt


----------



## Gr3iz

felt bottom


----------



## poochee

bottom of


----------



## dotty999

of importance


----------



## Gr3iz

importance noted


----------



## crofty

noted dignitary


----------



## Gr3iz

dignitary aboard


----------



## dotty999

aboard yacht


----------



## poochee

yacht captain


----------



## Gr3iz

captain guard


----------



## crofty

guard dog


----------



## Gr3iz

dog tired


----------



## dotty999

tired out


----------



## Gr3iz

out cold


----------



## crofty

cold turkey


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey sandwich


----------



## poochee

sandwich menu


----------



## dotty999

menu options


----------



## poochee

options open


----------



## dotty999

open house


----------



## Gr3iz

house shoes


----------



## poochee

shoes repaired


----------



## crofty

repaired breakage


----------



## poochee

breakage increasing


----------



## dotty999

increasing concern


----------



## Gr3iz

concern mounting


----------



## poochee

mounting debt


----------



## crofty

debt burden


----------



## Gr3iz

burden proof


----------



## dotty999

proof established


----------



## crofty

established procedure


----------



## poochee

procedure used


----------



## dotty999

used up


----------



## Gr3iz

up front


----------



## poochee

front line


----------



## Gr3iz

line dancing


----------



## poochee

dancing lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

lessons learned


----------



## poochee

learned behavior


----------



## crofty

behavior unwarranted


----------



## Gr3iz

unwarranted attack


----------



## crofty

attack drone


----------



## Gr3iz

drone on


----------



## poochee

on going


----------



## Gr3iz

going straight


----------



## poochee

straight ahead


----------



## Gr3iz

ahead full


----------



## crofty

full steam


----------



## Gr3iz

steam heat


----------



## poochee

heat wave


----------



## crofty

wave goodbye


----------



## Gr3iz

goodbye childhood


----------



## poochee

childhood memories


----------



## dotty999

memories savored


----------



## Gr3iz

savored dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner plate


----------



## poochee

plate glass


----------



## crofty

glass tinted


----------



## Gr3iz

tinted windshield


----------



## crofty

windshield shattered


----------



## Gr3iz

shattered dreams


----------



## poochee

dreams about


----------



## dotty999

about turn


----------



## poochee

turn off


----------



## dotty999

off kilter


----------



## poochee

kilter confused


----------



## dotty999

confused regularly


----------



## poochee

regularly scheduled


----------



## dotty999

scheduled lessons


----------



## poochee

lessons learned


----------



## dotty999

learned alphabet


----------



## poochee

alphabet soup


----------



## dotty999

soup tureen


----------



## poochee

tureen of


----------



## dotty999

of importance


----------



## poochee

importance emphasized


----------



## Gr3iz

emphasized features


----------



## poochee

features like


----------



## Gr3iz

like me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## poochee

too much


----------



## Gr3iz

much ado


----------



## poochee

ado about


----------



## Gr3iz

about nothing


----------



## dotty999

nothing mentioned


----------



## poochee

mentioned before


----------



## crofty

before starting


----------



## dotty999

starting anew


----------



## poochee

anew again


----------



## Gr3iz

again tomorrow


----------



## poochee

tomorrow is


----------



## Gr3iz

is not


----------



## poochee

not now


----------



## crofty

now quickly


----------



## poochee

quickly done


----------



## dotty999

done deal


----------



## poochee

deal cards


----------



## dotty999

cards bought


----------



## poochee

bought clothing


----------



## crofty

clothing soiled


----------



## poochee

soiled carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

carpet cleaner


----------



## poochee

cleaner windows


----------



## crofty

windows tinted


----------



## Gr3iz

tinted glass


----------



## poochee

glass table top


----------



## Gr3iz

top banana

Pretty generous with the words, Poochee! ;-)


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> top banana
> 
> Pretty generous with the words, Poochee! ;-)


blah, blah, blah


----------



## dotty999

blah everything!


----------



## Gr3iz

everything goes


----------



## poochee

goes away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from here


----------



## Gr3iz

here now


----------



## poochee

now what


----------



## crofty

what happened


----------



## poochee

happened again


----------



## Gr3iz

again and


----------



## poochee

and so


----------



## crofty

so everyone


----------



## poochee

everyone is


----------



## dotty999

is insane!


----------



## poochee

insane action


----------



## Gr3iz

action taken


----------



## dotty999

taken away


----------



## Gr3iz

away at


----------



## poochee

at last


----------



## crofty

last rites


----------



## Gr3iz

rites passage


----------



## poochee

passage of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## poochee

mice infestation


----------



## Gr3iz

infestation detected


----------



## dotty999

detected smoke


----------



## poochee

smoke alarm


----------



## crofty

alarm bells


----------



## Gr3iz

bells ringing


----------



## dotty999

ringing out


----------



## poochee

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there might


----------



## dotty999

might occur


----------



## Gr3iz

occur frequently


----------



## crofty

frequently faints


----------



## dotty999

faints often


----------



## Gr3iz

often late


----------



## dotty999

late arrival


----------



## poochee

arrival time


----------



## dotty999

time passes


----------



## poochee

passes on


----------



## Gr3iz

on time


----------



## poochee

time off


----------



## Gr3iz

off rocker


----------



## poochee

rocker recliner


----------



## Gr3iz

recliner recovered


----------



## dotty999

recovered composure


----------



## Gr3iz

composure lost


----------



## poochee

lost again


----------



## Gr3iz

again raining


----------



## dotty999

raining hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hard drive


----------



## poochee

drive home


----------



## Gr3iz

home plate


----------



## dotty999

plate rack


----------



## poochee

rack of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## poochee

course of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## poochee

mice and


----------



## dotty999

and cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

cheese pizza


----------



## poochee

pizza party


----------



## crofty

party hats


----------



## Gr3iz

hats off


----------



## poochee

off base


----------



## Gr3iz

base jumper


----------



## poochee

jumper cable


----------



## crofty

cable underground


----------



## Gr3iz

underground movement


----------



## crofty

movement escalates


----------



## Gr3iz

escalates problem


----------



## poochee

problem solved


----------



## dotty999

solved puzzle


----------



## poochee

puzzle completed


----------



## dotty999

completed task


----------



## Gr3iz

task assigned


----------



## poochee

assigned duties


----------



## Gr3iz

duties performed


----------



## dotty999

performed act


----------



## Gr3iz

act normal


----------



## dotty999

normal attire


----------



## Gr3iz

attire formal


----------



## poochee

formal invitation


----------



## crofty

invitation declined


----------



## Gr3iz

declined request


----------



## dotty999

request details


----------



## Gr3iz

details available


----------



## dotty999

available funds


----------



## Gr3iz

funds limited


----------



## dotty999

limited intelligence


----------



## Gr3iz

intelligence test


----------



## crofty

test sanctioned


----------



## Gr3iz

sanctioned game


----------



## dotty999

game rules


----------



## Gr3iz

rules apply

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

apply lotion


----------



## dotty999

lotion bottle

Hi Mark, pooch!


----------



## Gr3iz

bottle empty


----------



## poochee

empty head


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> lotion bottle
> 
> Hi Mark, pooch!


Hi Dotty and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

head west

Hiya Poochee!


----------



## dotty999

west point


----------



## poochee

point of


----------



## dotty999

of interest


----------



## Gr3iz

interest level


----------



## dotty999

level headed


----------



## poochee

headed home


----------



## crofty

home alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone again


----------



## dotty999

again repeated


----------



## poochee

repeated history


----------



## dotty999

history lesson


----------



## poochee

lesson learned


----------



## Gr3iz

learned behavior


----------



## dotty999

behavior problems


----------



## Gr3iz

problems abound


----------



## dotty999

abound around


----------



## poochee

around here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## crofty

again dumbfounded


----------



## dotty999

dumbfounded completely


----------



## Gr3iz

completely bewildered


----------



## poochee

bewildered by


----------



## Gr3iz

by the


----------



## poochee

the end


----------



## dotty999

end relationship


----------



## poochee

relationship renewed


----------



## dotty999

renewed vows


----------



## poochee

vows taken


----------



## dotty999

taken away


----------



## poochee

away we


----------



## dotty999

we agree


----------



## Gr3iz

agree upon


----------



## poochee

upon the


----------



## Gr3iz

the end


----------



## poochee

end of


----------



## Gr3iz

of my


----------



## dotty999

my appreciation


----------



## Gr3iz

appreciation overdue


----------



## poochee

overdue arrival


----------



## crofty

arrival celebrated


----------



## Gr3iz

celebrated birthday


----------



## dotty999

birthday greetings


----------



## poochee

greetings to


----------



## Gr3iz

to arms


----------



## poochee

arms race


----------



## Gr3iz

race winner


----------



## crofty

winner disqualified


----------



## Gr3iz

disqualified entry


----------



## poochee

entry to


----------



## Gr3iz

to moon


----------



## poochee

moon river


----------



## dotty999

river estuary


----------



## Gr3iz

estuary water


----------



## crofty

water stagnant


----------



## poochee

stagnant pond


----------



## dotty999

pond life


----------



## poochee

life savings


----------



## Gr3iz

savings bond


----------



## dotty999

bond together


----------



## Gr3iz

together again


----------



## poochee

again if


----------



## Gr3iz

if then


----------



## poochee

then when


----------



## Gr3iz

when does


----------



## poochee

does it


----------



## Gr3iz

it matters


----------



## poochee

matters not


----------



## dotty999

not yet


----------



## Gr3iz

yet to


----------



## dotty999

to be


----------



## poochee

be good


----------



## crofty

good Samaritan


----------



## dotty999

Samaritan helped


----------



## Gr3iz

helped needy


----------



## dotty999

needy people


----------



## Gr3iz

people watching


----------



## dotty999

watching you


----------



## Gr3iz

you win


----------



## dotty999

win again


----------



## Gr3iz

again losing


----------



## poochee

losing patience


----------



## Gr3iz

patience appreciated


----------



## poochee

appreciated service


----------



## crofty

service vetoed


----------



## Gr3iz

vetoed decision


----------



## dotty999

decision maker


----------



## Gr3iz

maker fair


----------



## crofty

fair hair


----------



## poochee

hair color


----------



## dotty999

color added


----------



## Gr3iz

added sugar


----------



## poochee

sugar loaf


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf pan


----------



## dotty999

pan lid


----------



## crofty

lid leaks


----------



## dotty999

leaks detected


----------



## Gr3iz

detected fraud


----------



## poochee

fraud discovered


----------



## Gr3iz

discovered identity


----------



## dotty999

identity unmasked


----------



## poochee

unmasked anger


----------



## Gr3iz

anger management


----------



## dotty999

management course


----------



## Gr3iz

course correction

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

correction fluid

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fluid movements


----------



## poochee

movements choreographed


----------



## crofty

choreographed dance


----------



## Gr3iz

dance moves


----------



## poochee

moves about


----------



## Gr3iz

about face


----------



## HOBOcs

face off


----------



## Gr3iz

off course


----------



## poochee

course content


----------



## Gr3iz

content censor


----------



## poochee

censor all


----------



## Gr3iz

all better


----------



## crofty

better arrangement


----------



## TheGingerNinja

arrangement fee

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## poochee

Good Morning all.

fee collected


----------



## dotty999

collected coins


----------



## Gr3iz

coins counted


----------



## TheGingerNinja

counted out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there were


----------



## poochee

were all


----------



## Gr3iz

all together


----------



## dotty999

together again


----------



## Gr3iz

again smiling


----------



## poochee

smiling back


----------



## Gr3iz

back off


----------



## TheGingerNinja

off air


----------



## dotty999

air rifle


----------



## Gr3iz

rifle shot


----------



## poochee

shot gun


----------



## Gr3iz

gun barrel


----------



## poochee

barrel of


----------



## Gr3iz

of monkeys


----------



## dotty999

monkeys nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts away


----------



## dotty999

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too many


----------



## dotty999

many more


----------



## poochee

more time


----------



## Gr3iz

time flies


----------



## poochee

flies away


----------



## HOBOcs

away game


----------



## crofty

game abandoned


----------



## Gr3iz

abandoned child


----------



## TheGingerNinja

child labor


----------



## Gr3iz

labor laws


----------



## dotty999

laws made


----------



## poochee

made man


----------



## Gr3iz

man woman


----------



## poochee

woman is


----------



## Gr3iz

is was


----------



## poochee

was it


----------



## Gr3iz

it may


----------



## poochee

may I?


----------



## Gr3iz

I will


----------



## poochee

will do


----------



## Gr3iz

do not


----------



## dotty999

not you


----------



## poochee

you are


----------



## dotty999

are we


----------



## Gr3iz

we should


----------



## dotty999

should respect


----------



## Gr3iz

respect earned


----------



## dotty999

earned money


----------



## Gr3iz

money spent


----------



## poochee

spent time


----------



## Gr3iz

time capsule


----------



## poochee

capsule of


----------



## Gr3iz

of nature


----------



## poochee

nature walk


----------



## dotty999

walk sideways


----------



## Gr3iz

sideways picture


----------



## poochee

picture perfect


----------



## crofty

perfect scenery


----------



## Gr3iz

scenery viewed


----------



## poochee

viewed exhibit


----------



## Gr3iz

exhibit closed


----------



## poochee

closed door


----------



## Gr3iz

door knob


----------



## poochee

knob style


----------



## Gr3iz

style fashion


----------



## poochee

fashion show


----------



## HOBOcs

Show off


----------



## Gr3iz

off key


----------



## poochee

key point


----------



## crofty

point taken


----------



## poochee

taken with


----------



## crofty

with pleasure


----------



## Gr3iz

pleasure cruise


----------



## poochee

cruise schedule


----------



## Gr3iz

schedule appointment


----------



## 2twenty2

appointment verified


----------



## poochee

verified employment


----------



## Gr3iz

employment terminated


----------



## crofty

terminated terminator


----------



## Gr3iz

terminator required


----------



## poochee

required information


----------



## TheGingerNinja

information technology


----------



## crofty

technology madness


----------



## poochee

madness is


----------



## dotty999

is futile


----------



## Gr3iz

futile attempt


----------



## crofty

attempt thwarted


----------



## Gr3iz

thwarted burglary


----------



## poochee

burglary occurred


----------



## Gr3iz

occurred intermittently


----------



## poochee

intermittently functioning


----------



## dotty999

functioning normally


----------



## poochee

normally done


----------



## crofty

done deal


----------



## Gr3iz

deal cards


----------



## dotty999

cards sent

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sent away

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

away we


----------



## Gr3iz

we go


----------



## crofty

go insane


----------



## Gr3iz

insane asylum


----------



## poochee

asylum seeker


----------



## Gr3iz

seeker of


----------



## poochee

of all


----------



## Gr3iz

all aboard


----------



## poochee

aboard ship


----------



## Gr3iz

ship shape


----------



## poochee

shape of


----------



## Gr3iz

of things


----------



## poochee

things are


----------



## Gr3iz

are being


----------



## poochee

being happy


----------



## Gr3iz

happy birthday


----------



## crofty

birthday blues


----------



## poochee

blues singer


----------



## Gr3iz

singer songwriter


----------



## poochee

songwriter of


----------



## Gr3iz

of many


----------



## poochee

many more


----------



## Gr3iz

more than


----------



## crofty

than me


----------



## Gr3iz

me you


----------



## poochee

you can


----------



## dotty999

can attend


----------



## Gr3iz

attend meeting


----------



## crofty

meeting hijacked


----------



## Gr3iz

hijacked airliner


----------



## poochee

airliner take-off


----------



## dotty999

off stage


----------



## poochee

stage fright


----------



## Gr3iz

fright night


----------



## dotty999

night sweats


----------



## poochee

sweats are


----------



## Gr3iz

are over


----------



## poochee

over there


----------



## crofty

there please


----------



## Gr3iz

please leave


----------



## crofty

leave quietly


----------



## Gr3iz

quietly advancing


----------



## poochee

advancing age


----------



## Gr3iz

age discrimination


----------



## crofty

discrimination rife


----------



## Gr3iz

rife with


----------



## crofty

with disdain


----------



## poochee

disdain of


----------



## HOBOcs

of course


----------



## Gr3iz

course marker


----------



## dotty999

marker pen


----------



## Gr3iz

pen tip


----------



## dotty999

tip top


----------



## poochee

top dog


----------



## dotty999

dog food


----------



## poochee

food fight


----------



## dotty999

fight night


----------



## HOBOcs

Night Hawk


----------



## Gr3iz

hawk eye


----------



## crofty

eye patch


----------



## Gr3iz

patch work


----------



## dotty999

work ethic


----------



## Gr3iz

ethic class


----------



## dotty999

class act


----------



## Gr3iz

act natural


----------



## dotty999

natural remedies


----------



## Gr3iz

remedies tested


----------



## dotty999

tested theory


----------



## Gr3iz

theory explained


----------



## poochee

explained again


----------



## Gr3iz

again redo


----------



## poochee

redo finished


----------



## dotty999

finished off


----------



## Gr3iz

off kilter


----------



## poochee

kilter with


----------



## HOBOcs

with child


----------



## Gr3iz

child care


----------



## crofty

care bear


----------



## dotty999

bear hug


----------



## Gr3iz

hug you


----------



## dotty999

you too!


----------



## poochee

too much


----------



## Gr3iz

much more


----------



## poochee

more than


----------



## HOBOcs

than that


----------



## dotty999

that person


----------



## poochee

person who


----------



## HOBOcs

who cares


----------



## Gr3iz

cares for


----------



## poochee

for now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing music

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

music box

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

box office


----------



## Gr3iz

office suppllies


----------



## crofty

supplies diminished


----------



## Gr3iz

diminished appetite


----------



## poochee

appetite for


----------



## Gr3iz

for consideration


----------



## crofty

consideration undertaken


----------



## Gr3iz

undertaken effort


----------



## dotty999

effort needed


----------



## poochee

needed now


----------



## dotty999

now here


----------



## HOBOcs

here today


----------



## Gr3iz

today tomorrow


----------



## dotty999

tomorrow morning


----------



## Gr3iz

morning comes


----------



## dotty999

comes home


----------



## Gr3iz

home base


----------



## crofty

base loaded


----------



## Gr3iz

loaded question


----------



## dotty999

question mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mark time


----------



## HOBOcs

time out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## poochee

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door locked


----------



## poochee

locked out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## poochee

there is


----------



## Gr3iz

is not


----------



## dotty999

not everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone knows


----------



## dotty999

knows nothing


----------



## poochee

nothing new


----------



## dotty999

new ideas


----------



## Gr3iz

ideas welcome


----------



## dotty999

welcome mat


----------



## poochee

mat for


----------



## Gr3iz

for sale


----------



## HOBOcs

sale agreement


----------



## crofty

agreement ratified


----------



## Gr3iz

ratified proposal


----------



## poochee

proposal accepted


----------



## crofty

accepted punishment


----------



## Gr3iz

punishment inflicted


----------



## poochee

inflicted pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pain management


----------



## dotty999

management techniques


----------



## Gr3iz

techniques improved


----------



## dotty999

improved overall


----------



## poochee

overall advantage


----------



## crofty

advantage disappeared


----------



## dotty999

disappeared over


----------



## Gr3iz

over board


----------



## dotty999

board meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting agenda


----------



## poochee

agenda is


----------



## dotty999

is that


----------



## Gr3iz

that girl


----------



## dotty999

girl power


----------



## poochee

power play


----------



## dotty999

play games


----------



## Gr3iz

games won


----------



## dotty999

won over


----------



## poochee

over come


----------



## dotty999

come around


----------



## Gr3iz

around midnight


----------



## poochee

midnight hour


----------



## crofty

hour symbol


----------



## dotty999

symbol significance


----------



## Gr3iz

significance implied


----------



## poochee

implied agreement


----------



## Gr3iz

agreement prepared


----------



## poochee

prepared dinner


----------



## crofty

dinner time


----------



## dotty999

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine screw


----------



## poochee

screw driver


----------



## Gr3iz

driver installation


----------



## dotty999

installation pack


----------



## Gr3iz

pack carefully


----------



## dotty999

carefully unwrapped

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

unwrapped present

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

present company


----------



## poochee

company policy


----------



## dotty999

policy wording


----------



## Gr3iz

wording questioned


----------



## poochee

questioned behavior


----------



## crofty

behavior unimaginable


----------



## dotty999

unimaginable outcome


----------



## Gr3iz

outcome predicted


----------



## dotty999

predicted outcome


----------



## Gr3iz

outcome expected


----------



## dotty999

expected visitors


----------



## Gr3iz

visitors welcome


----------



## dotty999

welcome mat


----------



## Gr3iz

mat down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## Gr3iz

below ground


----------



## dotty999

ground floor


----------



## Gr3iz

floor covering


----------



## poochee

covering up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## poochee

up the


----------



## Gr3iz

the end


----------



## poochee

end times


----------



## crofty

times square


----------



## dotty999

square root


----------



## Gr3iz

root cause


----------



## dotty999

cause havoc


----------



## poochee

havoc in


----------



## Gr3iz

in case


----------



## 2twenty2

case solved


----------



## poochee

solved mystery


----------



## Gr3iz

mystery meat


----------



## dotty999

meat cleaver


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaver handle


----------



## crofty

handle polished


----------



## Gr3iz

polished chrome


----------



## dotty999

chrome browser


----------



## Gr3iz

browser settings


----------



## HOBOcs

settings button


----------



## Gr3iz

button pressed


----------



## poochee

pressed button


----------



## Gr3iz

button missing


----------



## 2twenty2

missing info


----------



## Gr3iz

info management


----------



## dotty999

management techniques


----------



## Gr3iz

techniques explained


----------



## crofty

explained thoroughly


----------



## dotty999

thoroughly disappointed


----------



## poochee

disappointed again


----------



## dotty999

again responded


----------



## poochee

responded to


----------



## dotty999

to go


----------



## poochee

go away


----------



## dotty999

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from elsewhere


----------



## poochee

elsewhere now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing away


----------



## Gr3iz

away game


----------



## poochee

game show


----------



## dotty999

show off


----------



## Gr3iz

off rocker


----------



## crofty

rocker ageing


----------



## Gr3iz

aging parents


----------



## poochee

parents know


----------



## Gr3iz

know better


----------



## dotty999

better off


----------



## HOBOcs

off key


----------



## Gr3iz

key ingredient


----------



## poochee

ingredient missing


----------



## Gr3iz

missing person


----------



## crofty

person identified


----------



## dotty999

identified crime


----------



## Gr3iz

crime scene


----------



## dotty999

scene shifter


----------



## Gr3iz

shifter knob


----------



## poochee

knob hill


----------



## dotty999

hill start


----------



## Gr3iz

start engines


----------



## dotty999

engines replaced


----------



## poochee

replaced items


----------



## Gr3iz

items missing


----------



## crofty

missing information


----------



## Gr3iz

information overload


----------



## poochee

overload of


----------



## Gr3iz

of mice


----------



## dotty999

mice droppings


----------



## Gr3iz

droppings found


----------



## dotty999

found out

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

out front

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

front view


----------



## Gr3iz

view menu


----------



## dotty999

menu options


----------



## Gr3iz

options additional


----------



## poochee

additional information


----------



## crofty

information false


----------



## dotty999

false accusation


----------



## poochee

accusation is


----------



## dotty999

is correct


----------



## Gr3iz

correct answer


----------



## dotty999

answer immediately


----------



## Gr3iz

immediately available


----------



## dotty999

available tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

tomorrow awaits


----------



## poochee

awaits call


----------



## dotty999

call centre


----------



## Gr3iz

center middle


----------



## poochee

middle school


----------



## Gr3iz

school building


----------



## dotty999

building regulations


----------



## Gr3iz

regulations explained


----------



## dotty999

explained predicament


----------



## Gr3iz

predicament avoided


----------



## dotty999

avoided contact


----------



## Gr3iz

contact high


----------



## crofty

high blow


----------



## Gr3iz

blow down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## Gr3iz

below zero


----------



## poochee

zero temperature


----------



## dotty999

temperature gauge


----------



## Gr3iz

gauge broken


----------



## dotty999

broken hearted


----------



## Gr3iz

hearted warmly


----------



## dotty999

warmly wished


Happy Birthday my dear friend!


----------



## Gr3iz

wished away

Thank you Sweetheart!


----------



## dotty999

away from


----------



## Gr3iz

from somewhere


----------



## dotty999

somewhere else


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## dotty999

then again


----------



## Gr3iz

again and


----------



## poochee

and so


----------



## crofty

so on


----------



## dotty999

on time


----------



## poochee

time out


----------



## dotty999

out voted


----------



## poochee

voted in


----------



## Gr3iz

in touch


----------



## dotty999

touch down


----------



## Gr3iz

down town


----------



## crofty

town square


----------



## Gr3iz

square peg


----------



## dotty999

peg leg


----------



## Gr3iz

leg broken


----------



## poochee

broken promise


----------



## dotty999

promise made


----------



## Gr3iz

made up


----------



## dotty999

up town


----------



## Gr3iz

town center


----------



## dotty999

center spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spot cleaner


----------



## dotty999

cleaner air


----------



## poochee

air pollution


----------



## dotty999

pollution monitored


----------



## crofty

monitored outcome


----------



## dotty999

outcome awaited


----------



## Gr3iz

awaited anxiously


----------



## dotty999

anxiously anticipated


----------



## Gr3iz

anticipated trouble


----------



## dotty999

trouble brewing


----------



## Gr3iz

brewing beverage


----------



## dotty999

beverage purchased


----------



## Gr3iz

purchased tickets


----------



## dotty999

tickets issued


----------



## Gr3iz

issued forth


----------



## poochee

forth means


----------



## Gr3iz

means ways


----------



## poochee

ways to


----------



## dotty999

to do


----------



## Gr3iz

do something


----------



## dotty999

something occurred


----------



## poochee

occurred once


----------



## Gr3iz

once beaten


----------



## poochee

beaten again


----------



## Gr3iz

again winning


----------



## poochee

winning team


----------



## Gr3iz

team mascot


----------



## dotty999

mascot flaunted


----------



## Gr3iz

flaunted title


----------



## dotty999

title bestowed


----------



## Gr3iz

bestowed upon


----------



## dotty999

upon winner


----------



## Gr3iz

winner awarded


----------



## dotty999

awarded points


----------



## Gr3iz

points leader


----------



## dotty999

leader board


----------



## Gr3iz

board meeting


----------



## poochee

meeting room


----------



## dotty999

room service


----------



## 2twenty2

service manual


----------



## Gr3iz

manual labor


----------



## dotty999

labor day

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

day bed

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## crofty

bed lumpy


----------



## Gr3iz

lumpy pillow


----------



## dotty999

pillow talk


----------



## 2twenty2

talk dirty


----------



## dotty999

dirty mind


----------



## crofty

mind blank


----------



## 2twenty2

blank stare


----------



## dotty999

stare at


----------



## Gr3iz

at least


----------



## poochee

least of


----------



## Gr3iz

of pertaining


----------



## dotty999

pertaining to


----------



## Gr3iz

to arms


----------



## dotty999

arms folded


----------



## Gr3iz

folded laundry


----------



## poochee

laundry day


----------



## dotty999

day off


----------



## Gr3iz

off rocker


----------



## poochee

rocker recliner


----------



## dotty999

recliner chair


----------



## Gr3iz

chair cushion


----------



## dotty999

cushion cover


----------



## Gr3iz

cover girl


----------



## poochee

girl band


----------



## Gr3iz

band concert


----------



## dotty999

concert pianist


----------



## Gr3iz

pianist playing

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

playing music

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

music video


----------



## dotty999

video player


----------



## Gr3iz

player piano


----------



## dotty999

piano keys


----------



## Gr3iz

keys lost


----------



## crofty

lost again


----------



## dotty999

again repeated


----------



## Gr3iz

repeated history


----------



## dotty999

history books


----------



## Gr3iz

books cruise


----------



## dotty999

cruise liner


----------



## Gr3iz

liner notes


----------



## dotty999

notes reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed procedures


----------



## dotty999

procedures followed


----------



## Gr3iz

allowed access


----------



## dotty999

erm, where did allowed come from?


----------



## Gr3iz

My old eyes ... Ooops!

followed Dotty


----------



## dotty999

Dotty laughed!


----------



## Gr3iz

laughed loudly


----------



## dotty999

loudly announced


----------



## crofty

announced contender


----------



## Gr3iz

contender arrived


----------



## dotty999

arrived safely

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

safely sent

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

sent away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## poochee

from now


----------



## 2twenty2

now open


----------



## dotty999

open eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

eyes forward


----------



## 2twenty2

forward march


----------



## Gr3iz

march madness


----------



## dotty999

madness created


----------



## Gr3iz

created chaos


----------



## dotty999

chaos resumed


----------



## Gr3iz

resumed activities


----------



## poochee

activities discontinued


----------



## crofty

discontinued service


----------



## 2twenty2

service station


----------



## Gr3iz

station identification


----------



## 2twenty2

identification number


----------



## Gr3iz

number one


----------



## dotty999

one another


----------



## Gr3iz

another time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock face


----------



## 2twenty2

face forward


----------



## dotty999

forward mail


----------



## 2twenty2

mail box


----------



## dotty999

box office


----------



## 2twenty2

office chair


----------



## dotty999

chair person


----------



## poochee

person found


----------



## crofty

found golddddddddddddddd


----------



## 2twenty2

gold ring


----------



## Gr3iz

ring true


----------



## dotty999

true love


----------



## Gr3iz

love you ;-)


----------



## dotty999

you too


----------



## Gr3iz

too much


----------



## dotty999

much more


----------



## poochee

more time


----------



## dotty999

time up


----------



## 2twenty2

up high


----------



## Gr3iz

high school


----------



## dotty999

school gates


----------



## Gr3iz

gates closed


----------



## 2twenty2

closed down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## Gr3iz

below zero


----------



## crofty

zero degrees


----------



## Gr3iz

degrees earned


----------



## dotty999

earned points


----------



## poochee

points lost


----------



## dotty999

lost property


----------



## Gr3iz

property stolen


----------



## dotty999

stolen items


----------



## Gr3iz

items identified


----------



## dotty999

identified culprit


----------



## poochee

culprit found


----------



## Gr3iz

found money


----------



## dotty999

money wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

wallet hidden


----------



## dotty999

hidden staircase


----------



## Gr3iz

staircase carpeted


----------



## dotty999

carpeted area


----------



## poochee

area closed


----------



## dotty999

closed eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

eyes wide


----------



## dotty999

wide awake


----------



## Gr3iz

awake alert


----------



## dotty999

alert alarm


----------



## 2twenty2

alarm sounded


----------



## Gr3iz

sounded hoarse


----------



## 2twenty2

hoarse voice


----------



## dotty999

voice coach


----------



## poochee

coach sports


----------



## dotty999

sports arena


----------



## Gr3iz

arena seating


----------



## dotty999

seating area


----------



## Gr3iz

area evaluated


----------



## crofty

avaluated damage


----------



## poochee

damage control


----------



## dotty999

control techniques


----------



## Gr3iz

techniques documented


----------



## dotty999

documented incident


----------



## Gr3iz

incident avoided


----------



## dotty999

avoided neighbours


----------



## Gr3iz

neighbors moved


----------



## dotty999

moved over


----------



## 2twenty2

over rover


----------



## dotty999

rover returned


----------



## Gr3iz

returned deposit


----------



## dotty999

deposit required


----------



## Gr3iz

required identification


----------



## 2twenty2

identification papers


----------



## dotty999

papers issued


----------



## Gr3iz

issued license


----------



## poochee

license number


----------



## dotty999

number cruncher


----------



## Gr3iz

cruncher muncher


----------



## poochee

muncher habit


----------



## Gr3iz

habit forming


----------



## poochee

forming dough


----------



## 2twenty2

dough mixed


----------



## crofty

mixed nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts roasted


----------



## dotty999

roasted potatoes


----------



## 2twenty2

potatoes cooked


----------



## dotty999

cooked perfectly


----------



## Gr3iz

perfectly natural


----------



## dotty999

natural colour


----------



## 2twenty2

colour red


----------



## dotty999

red light


----------



## 2twenty2

light beam


----------



## dotty999

beam up


----------



## 2twenty2

up front


----------



## dotty999

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door ajar


----------



## poochee

ajar again


----------



## Gr3iz

again born


----------



## dotty999

born prematurely


----------



## Gr3iz

prematurely gray


----------



## dotty999

gray day


----------



## poochee

day to


----------



## 2twenty2

to say


----------



## dotty999

say something


----------



## Gr3iz

something said


----------



## poochee

said so


----------



## Gr3iz

so there


----------



## dotty999

there was


----------



## crofty

was nothing


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing matters


----------



## 2twenty2

matters not


----------



## Gr3iz

not withstanding


----------



## 2twenty2

withstanding storm


----------



## dotty999

storm clouds


----------



## Gr3iz

clouds dissipating


----------



## dotty999

dissipating rapidly


----------



## Gr3iz

rapidly approaching


----------



## dotty999

approaching runway


----------



## poochee

runway closed


----------



## crofty

closed gate


----------



## dotty999

gate latch


----------



## Gr3iz

latch key


----------



## dotty999

key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

fob battery


----------



## poochee

battery life


----------



## dotty999

life expectancy


----------



## poochee

expectancy higher


----------



## Gr3iz

higher education


----------



## dotty999

education officer


----------



## Gr3iz

officer down


----------



## dotty999

down under


----------



## Gr3iz

under where? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

where else?


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## dotty999

then what


----------



## HyperHenry

what happened?


----------



## Gr3iz

happened yesterday


----------



## dotty999

yesterday passed


----------



## HyperHenry

passed down


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## Gr3iz

below average


----------



## HyperHenry

average pay


----------



## Gr3iz

pay window


----------



## dotty999

window sill


----------



## Gr3iz

sill extension


----------



## HyperHenry

extension cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cord frayed


----------



## dotty999

frayed nerves


----------



## Gr3iz

nerves shattered


----------



## dotty999

shattered dreams


----------



## Gr3iz

dreams forgotten


----------



## 2twenty2

forgotten times


----------



## poochee

times ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead of


----------



## Gr3iz

of the


----------



## crofty

the danger


----------



## dotty999

danger sign


----------



## Gr3iz

sign up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above ground


----------



## HyperHenry

ground floor


----------



## Gr3iz

floor covering


----------



## poochee

covering up


----------



## HyperHenry

up to


----------



## Gr3iz

to me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too much


----------



## crofty

much ado


----------



## Gr3iz

ado made


----------



## 2twenty2

made progress


----------



## dotty999

progress report


----------



## Gr3iz

report card


----------



## dotty999

card posted


----------



## Gr3iz

posted reply


----------



## dotty999

reply received


----------



## Gr3iz

received permission


----------



## dotty999

permission sought


----------



## Gr3iz

sought assistance


----------



## dotty999

assistance required


----------



## Gr3iz

required signature


----------



## dotty999

signature verified


----------



## Gr3iz

verified employment


----------



## dotty999

employment certificate


----------



## Gr3iz

certificate earned


----------



## dotty999

earned respect


----------



## Gr3iz

respect elders


----------



## dotty999

elders rebelled


----------



## Gr3iz

rebelled quelled


----------



## crofty

quelled uprising


----------



## Gr3iz

uprising curtailed


----------



## crofty

curtailed rebellion


----------



## Gr3iz

rebellion ensued


----------



## poochee

ensued meaning


----------



## Gr3iz

meaning of


----------



## HyperHenry

of course


----------



## poochee

course taken


----------



## 2twenty2

taken off


----------



## Gr3iz

off base


----------



## dotty999

base units


----------



## 2twenty2

units sealed


----------



## dotty999

sealed windows


----------



## Gr3iz

windows barred


----------



## HyperHenry

barred windows


----------



## Gr3iz

windows installed


----------



## dotty999

installed cameras

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cameras focused

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

focused attention


----------



## Gr3iz

attention deficit


----------



## 2twenty2

deficit disorder


----------



## dotty999

disorder diagnosed


----------



## Gr3iz

diagnosed problem


----------



## crofty

problem reappears


----------



## dotty999

reappears regularly


----------



## Gr3iz

regularly scheduled


----------



## 2twenty2

scheduled appointment


----------



## dotty999

appointment book


----------



## Gr3iz

book flight


----------



## dotty999

flight transfers


----------



## poochee

transfers canceled


----------



## Gr3iz

cancelled check


----------



## Grey03

check disk


----------



## dotty999

disk space


----------



## Gr3iz

space travel


----------



## dotty999

travel plans


----------



## Gr3iz

plans finalized


----------



## dotty999

finalized arrangements


----------



## Gr3iz

arrangements made


----------



## dotty999

made safe


----------



## Gr3iz

safe combination


----------



## 2twenty2

combination lock


----------



## dotty999

lock out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## dotty999

back pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pain medicine


----------



## dotty999

medicine bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

bottle brush


----------



## crofty

brush handle


----------



## 2twenty2

handle broken


----------



## dotty999

broken down


----------



## Gr3iz

down south


----------



## dotty999

south shore


----------



## Gr3iz

shore birds


----------



## dotty999

birds nest


----------



## Gr3iz

nest egg


----------



## HyperHenry

egg yolk


----------



## Gr3iz

yolk free


----------



## dotty999

free range


----------



## 2twenty2

range hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hood removed


----------



## 2twenty2

removed rust


----------



## dotty999

rust spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spot cleaner


----------



## Grey03

cleaner machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine shop


----------



## poochee

shop early


----------



## Grey03

early morning


----------



## poochee

morning dew


----------



## Grey03

dew foam


----------



## crofty

foam frothy


----------



## Gr3iz

frothy drink


----------



## poochee

drink slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly awakening


----------



## Grey03

awakening late


----------



## Gr3iz

late arrival


----------



## Grey03

arrival honors


----------



## Gr3iz

honors befitting


----------



## dotty999

befitting someone


----------



## Gr3iz

someone else


----------



## dotty999

else what


----------



## Gr3iz

what happens


----------



## dotty999

happens regularly


----------



## Gr3iz

regularly scheduled


----------



## crofty

scheduled maintenance


----------



## Gr3iz

maintenance required


----------



## Grey03

required tasks


----------



## Gr3iz

tasks completed


----------



## Grey03

completed hours


----------



## dotty999

hours later


----------



## Gr3iz

later than


----------



## dotty999

than now


----------



## Gr3iz

now showing


----------



## Grey03

showing cuteness


----------



## Gr3iz

cuteness defined


----------



## HyperHenry

defined front


----------



## dotty999

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door knocker


----------



## dotty999

knocker up


----------



## Gr3iz

up north


----------



## dotty999

north pier


----------



## Gr3iz

pier walk


----------



## dotty999

walk fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fast turnaround


----------



## Grey03

turnaround slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly approaching


----------



## pugly

approaching storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

storm cellar


----------



## dotty999

cellar steps


----------



## Gr3iz

steps carpeted


----------



## dotty999

carpeted area


----------



## Grey03

area manager


----------



## Gr3iz

manager reports


----------



## Grey03

reports unclear


----------



## crofty

unclear diagnose


----------



## Gr3iz

diagnosis confirmed


----------



## dotty999

confirmed bachelor


----------



## Gr3iz

bachelor party


----------



## dotty999

party atmosphere


----------



## Gr3iz

atmosphere observed


----------



## dotty999

observed others


----------



## Gr3iz

others objected


----------



## dotty999

objected strongly


----------



## Gr3iz

strongly scented


----------



## dotty999

scented candles


----------



## Gr3iz

candles lit


----------



## poochee

lit up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above law


----------



## dotty999

law enforcement


----------



## Gr3iz

enforcement official


----------



## dotty999

official site


----------



## Gr3iz

site traffic


----------



## dotty999

traffic signals


----------



## poochee

signals working


----------



## dotty999

working out


----------



## poochee

out put


----------



## dotty999

put away


----------



## Gr3iz

away with


----------



## poochee

with it


----------



## Gr3iz

it figures


----------



## poochee

figures match


----------



## crofty

match fixed


----------



## dotty999

fixed rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rate adjusted


----------



## dotty999

adjusted gauge


----------



## Gr3iz

gauge accuracy


----------



## dotty999

accuracy achieved


----------



## Gr3iz

achieved stardom


----------



## Grey03

stardom dream


----------



## Gr3iz

dream home


----------



## dotty999

home alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone again


----------



## poochee

again already


----------



## dotty999

already replied


----------



## Gr3iz

replied immediately


----------



## dotty999

immediately reacted


----------



## Gr3iz

reached conclusion


----------



## crofty

conclusion incorrect


----------



## Gr3iz

incorrect assumption


----------



## poochee

assumption is


----------



## Gr3iz

is enough


----------



## poochee

enough said


----------



## dotty999

said so


----------



## Gr3iz

so far


----------



## dotty999

far away


----------



## Gr3iz

away game


----------



## dotty999

game play


----------



## Gr3iz

play ball


----------



## crofty

ball flattened


----------



## Gr3iz

flattened tire


----------



## poochee

tire tread


----------



## dotty999

tread measured


----------



## simian

measured length


----------



## Gr3iz

length confirmed


----------



## dotty999

confirmed appointment


----------



## Gr3iz

appointment scheduled


----------



## crofty

scheduled meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting place


----------



## Gr3iz

place holder


----------



## crofty

holder full


----------



## Gr3iz

full house


----------



## dotty999

house rules


----------



## Gr3iz

rules enforced


----------



## poochee

enforced laws


----------



## Gr3iz

laws passed


----------



## dotty999

passed away


----------



## Gr3iz

away overnight


----------



## Grey03

overnight swimming


----------



## Gr3iz

swimming hole


----------



## dotty999

hole filled


----------



## Grey03

Filled slots


----------



## HOBOcs

Slots Online


----------



## Gr3iz

online learning


----------



## Grey03

learning center


----------



## Gr3iz

center post


----------



## Grey03

post game


----------



## crofty

game drawn


----------



## Gr3iz

drawn portrait


----------



## dotty999

portrait painter


----------



## Gr3iz

painter hired


----------



## poochee

hired hand


----------



## dotty999

hand signal


----------



## Gr3iz

signal flag


----------



## Grey03

flag raising


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Raising Arizona


----------



## Grey03

Arizona Camp


----------



## crofty

Camp David


----------



## Gr3iz

David says


----------



## dotty999

says something


----------



## Gr3iz

something happened


----------



## dotty999

happened occasionally


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

occasionally wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

wrong day


----------



## dotty999

day after


----------



## Gr3iz

after this

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

this moment

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

moment ago


----------



## Gr3iz

ago when


----------



## Grey03

when they


----------



## Gr3iz

they might


----------



## Grey03

might change


----------



## dotty999

change tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

tyre flat


----------



## Grey03

flat screen


----------



## dotty999

screen shot


----------



## Gr3iz

shot put


----------



## dotty999

put down


----------



## Gr3iz

down south


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

South paw


----------



## Gr3iz

paw broken


----------



## Grey03

broken vow


----------



## dotty999

vow made


----------



## Grey03

made from


----------



## poochee

from where


----------



## Gr3iz

where else


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

else wise


----------



## Grey03

wise rat


----------



## dotty999

rat droppings


----------



## Gr3iz

droppings identified


----------



## dotty999

identified intruder


----------



## Gr3iz

intruder detected


----------



## dotty999

detected movement


----------



## Gr3iz

movement noted


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

noted day


----------



## Gr3iz

day night


----------



## Cookiegal

Night shift


----------



## dotty999

shift ended


----------



## poochee

ended it


----------



## Grey03

it cries


----------



## Gr3iz

cries help


----------



## Grey03

help us


----------



## Gr3iz

us them


----------



## dotty999

them too


----------



## Cookiegal

Too many


----------



## dotty999

many more


----------



## Cookiegal

more please


----------



## dotty999

please remember


----------



## Gr3iz

remember yesterday


----------



## Grey03

yesterday night


----------



## Gr3iz

night court


----------



## dotty999

court official


----------



## Gr3iz

official documents


----------



## Grey03

documents filed


----------



## dotty999

filed away


----------



## Gr3iz

away overnight


----------



## dotty999

overnight booking


----------



## Grey03

booking tickets


----------



## Gr3iz

tickets sold


----------



## Grey03

sold out


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Gr3iz said:


> night court


Loved that show

Sold Out


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

I got beat to the punch

Out Cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cast away


----------



## Cookiegal

Away game


----------



## dotty999

game rules


----------



## Cookiegal

rules suck


----------



## dotty999

suck sweets


----------



## Cookiegal

sweets rock


----------



## Mushk

rock on


----------



## dotty999

on board


----------



## Grey03

board games


----------



## Gr3iz

games played


----------



## crofty

played solitaire


----------



## dotty999

solitaire rules


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

rules change


----------



## Cookiegal

change purse


----------



## dotty999

purse strings


----------



## Gr3iz

strings attached


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

attached file


----------



## Gr3iz

file altered


----------



## crofty

altered appearance


----------



## Gr3iz

appearance expected


----------



## dotty999

expected delivery


----------



## Gr3iz

delivery date


----------



## dotty999

date time


----------



## Grey03

time keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

keeper report


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

report here


----------



## Gr3iz

here lies


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

lies beneath


----------



## dotty999

beneath us


----------



## Gr3iz

us them


----------



## dotty999

them too

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

too many

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

many others


----------



## Gr3iz

others left


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

left turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turn around


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

around again


----------



## dotty999

again replied


----------



## Grey03

replied late


----------



## Gr3iz

late night


----------



## Grey03

night event


----------



## Gr3iz

event log


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Captain's log stardate 917568 ...... opps sorry

log rolling


----------



## Gr3iz

rolling hills


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

hills brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

brothers sisters


----------



## Grey03

sisters clothes


----------



## HOBOcs

Clothes Line


----------



## Grey03

Line Management


----------



## Gr3iz

management position


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

position annalist


----------



## Grey03

annalist history


----------



## Gr3iz

history repeated


----------



## dotty999

repeated conversation


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

conversation boring


----------



## Gr3iz

boring holes


----------



## dotty999

holes appeared


----------



## Gr3iz

appeared confused


----------



## dotty999

confused others


----------



## Gr3iz

others present


----------



## dotty999

present moment


----------



## Gr3iz

moment passes


----------



## Grey03

passes paper


----------



## Gr3iz

paper airplane


----------



## Grey03

airplane crew


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

crew quarters


----------



## dotty999

quarters cleaned


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaned clothes


----------



## Grey03

clothes given


----------



## Gr3iz

given away


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

away yonder


----------



## Gr3iz

yonder over


----------



## dotty999

over protective


----------



## Gr3iz

protective covering


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

covering up


----------



## Grey03

up high


----------



## crofty

high building


----------



## Gr3iz

building code


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Code blue


----------



## dotty999

blue sky


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sky high


----------



## Gr3iz

high mileage


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

mileage varies


----------



## Gr3iz

varies daily


----------



## dotty999

daily ablutions


----------



## Grey03

ablutions sacredly


----------



## Gr3iz

sacredly dressed


----------



## dotty999

dressed up


----------



## Gr3iz

up tight


----------



## Grey03

tight schedule


----------



## Gr3iz

schedule changed


----------



## crofty

changed career


----------



## dotty999

career move


----------



## Gr3iz

move closer


----------



## dotty999

closer to


----------



## Gr3iz

to you


----------



## Cookiegal

You lie


----------



## dotty999

lie down


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

down town


----------



## Cookiegal

town hall


----------



## dotty999

hall carpet


----------



## Cookiegal

Carpet cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaner air


----------



## dotty999

air freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

freshener scent


----------



## crofty

scent lingers


----------



## Gr3iz

lingers on


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

on now


----------



## dotty999

now watching


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

watching you


----------



## dotty999

you too


----------



## Gr3iz

too much


----------



## crofty

much ado


----------



## Gr3iz

ado about


----------



## Grey03

about what


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

What you talking bout Willis? ... No 

what happened


----------



## Grey03

happened unfortunately


----------



## Gr3iz

unfortunately imminent


----------



## Grey03

imminent weather


----------



## Gr3iz

weather report


----------



## crofty

report falsified


----------



## Brigham

falsified evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

evidence catalogued


----------



## Cookiegal

Catalogued articles


----------



## Grey03

articles used


----------



## Gr3iz

used cars


----------



## Cookiegal

cars go


----------



## Gr3iz

go fast


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

fast friends


----------



## Gr3iz

friends forever


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

forever young


----------



## Gr3iz

young minds


----------



## Grey03

minds active


----------



## Gr3iz

active imagination


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

imagination staion


----------



## Gr3iz

station identification


----------



## Cookiegal

identification card


----------



## Gr3iz

card sent


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sent mail


----------



## Gr3iz

mail box


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

box tops


----------



## Gr3iz

tops spinning


----------



## dotty999

spinning around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## HOBOcs

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall light


----------



## 2twenty2

light bulb


----------



## Grey03

bulb plant


----------



## crofty

plant species


----------



## dotty999

species identified


----------



## HOBOcs

identified evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

evidence catalogued


----------



## dotty999

catalogued books


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

books balanced


----------



## Gr3iz

balanced atop


----------



## dotty999

atop reached


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

reached around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall closet

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## crofty

closet messy


----------



## Gr3iz

messy divorce


----------



## Mojave66

divorce alimony


----------



## Gr3iz

alimony payments


----------



## dotty999

payments made


----------



## Gr3iz

made sure

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

sure thing

Hi Mark! better late than never!


----------



## Gr3iz

thing broke

You're always on time, my dear!


----------



## dotty999

broke down


----------



## Gr3iz

down there


----------



## HOBOcs

there there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again crying


----------



## dotty999

crying out


----------



## HOBOcs

out house


----------



## Mojave66

house guest


----------



## HOBOcs

guest pass


----------



## Gr3iz

pass around


----------



## HOBOcs

around town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall carpet


----------



## dotty999

carpet tiles


----------



## Gr3iz

tiles laid


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

laid back


----------



## dotty999

back injury


----------



## Gr3iz

injury lawyer


----------



## dotty999

lawyer hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired help


----------



## dotty999

help desk


----------



## HOBOcs

desk lamp


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

lamp shade


----------



## dotty999

shade lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

lighter fluid


----------



## HOBOcs

fluid mechanics


----------



## Gr3iz

mechanics degree


----------



## HOBOcs

degree programs


----------



## Gr3iz

programs shows


----------



## dotty999

shows up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## dotty999

down under


----------



## HOBOcs

Under Pressure


----------



## Gr3iz

pressure cooker


----------



## dotty999

cooker temperature


----------



## Gr3iz

temperature probe


----------



## HOBOcs

probe camera


----------



## Gr3iz

camera tripod


----------



## dotty999

tripod stand


----------



## Gr3iz

stand tall


----------



## Grey03

tall girl


----------



## Gr3iz

girl friend


----------



## HyperHenry

friend forever


----------



## dotty999

forever more


----------



## Gr3iz

more likely


----------



## dotty999

likely scenario


----------



## Gr3iz

scenario developed


----------



## dotty999

developed slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly undressed


----------



## dotty999

undressed quickly


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly spread


----------



## dotty999

spread thinly


----------



## Gr3iz

thinly veiled


----------



## dotty999

veiled threat


----------



## Gr3iz

threat averted


----------



## crofty

averted gaze


----------



## Gr3iz

gaze admiringly


----------



## HOBOcs

admiringly beautiful


----------



## Gr3iz

beautiful lady


----------



## crofty

lady Godiva


----------



## Gr3iz

Godiva chocolates


----------



## dotty999

chocolates devoured


----------



## Gr3iz

devoured rapidly


----------



## dotty999

rapidly moved


----------



## Gr3iz

moved ahead


----------



## crofty

ahead matey


----------



## Gr3iz

matey ahoy


----------



## dotty999

ahoy captain


----------



## Gr3iz

Captain Crunch


----------



## dotty999

crunch biscuits


----------



## Gr3iz

biscuits gravy


----------



## dotty999

gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boat anchor


----------



## dotty999

anchor lowered


----------



## xITmasterx

lowered pants


----------



## dotty999

pants worn


----------



## Gr3iz

worn out


----------



## dotty999

out voted


----------



## Gr3iz

voted against


----------



## jenny6

against pollution


----------



## Gr3iz

pollution kills


----------



## crofty

kills slowly


----------



## dotty999

slowly followed


----------



## Gr3iz

followed instructions


----------



## jenny6

instructions given


----------



## Gr3iz

given name


----------



## jenny6

name identifier


----------



## Gr3iz

identifier signature


----------



## HOBOcs

signature design


----------



## Gr3iz

design school


----------



## dotty999

school bus


----------



## Gr3iz

bus driver


----------



## dotty999

driver installed


----------



## Gr3iz

installed parts

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

parts required

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

required service


----------



## HOBOcs

service station


----------



## dotty999

station wagon


----------



## Gr3iz

wagon rider


----------



## HOBOcs

rider boots


----------



## Gr3iz

boots up

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## Gr3iz

market basket


----------



## dotty999

basket case


----------



## Gr3iz

case load


----------



## dotty999

load up


----------



## HOBOcs

Up Beat

Hi Mark, Ms Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

beat down

Hey Jim!


----------



## dotty999

down below


----------



## Gr3iz

below zero


----------



## dotty999

zero tolerance


----------



## Gr3iz

tolerance adjusted


----------



## HOBOcs

adjusted costs


----------



## Gr3iz

costs estimated


----------



## dotty999

estimated value


----------



## Gr3iz

value conscious


----------



## dotty999

conscious state


----------



## Gr3iz

state secrets


----------



## dotty999

secrets kept


----------



## Gr3iz

kept time


----------



## HOBOcs

Time Tunnel


----------



## dotty999

tunnel vision


----------



## HOBOcs

vision impairment


----------



## Gr3iz

impairment observed


----------



## dotty999

observed others


----------



## HOBOcs

others property


----------



## Gr3iz

property stolen


----------



## dotty999

stolen moments


----------



## Gr3iz

moments cherished


----------



## dotty999

cherished memories


----------



## Gr3iz

memories made


----------



## dotty999

made aware


----------



## Gr3iz

aware of


----------



## xrobwx71

Of many


----------



## Gr3iz

many times

Greetings! Welcome to TSG!!!


----------



## HOBOcs

times square


----------



## Gr3iz

square peg


----------



## dotty999

peg board


----------



## Gr3iz

board certified


----------



## dotty999

certified insane


----------



## Gr3iz

insane asylum


----------



## dotty999

asylum seeker


----------



## Gr3iz

seeker truth


----------



## dotty999

truth drug


----------



## Gr3iz

drug store


----------



## dotty999

store cupboard


----------



## Gr3iz

cupboard bare


----------



## dotty999

bare essentials


----------



## Gr3iz

essentials requested


----------



## dotty999

requested samples


----------



## Gr3iz

samples submitted


----------



## dotty999

submitted details


----------



## Gr3iz

details overlooked


----------



## dotty999

overlooked payment


----------



## Gr3iz

payment expected


----------



## dotty999

expected soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soon enough


----------



## dotty999

enough said

Hi and goodnight Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

said thanks

Greetings and good night to you, too, my dear! I'll be in shortly ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

thanks enough


----------



## dotty999

enough said


----------



## Gr3iz

said no


----------



## dotty999

no response


----------



## Gr3iz

response expected


----------



## dotty999

expected more


----------



## Gr3iz

more money


----------



## dotty999

money box


----------



## Gr3iz

box seats


----------



## dotty999

seats allocated


----------



## HOBOcs

allocated funds


----------



## dotty999

funds replaced


----------



## Gr3iz

replaced roof


----------



## dotty999

roof space


----------



## Gr3iz

space craft


----------



## dotty999

craft knife


----------



## Gr3iz

knife wound


----------



## dotty999

wound healed


----------



## Gr3iz

healed rapidly


----------



## dotty999

rapidly increased


----------



## Gr3iz

increased pressure


----------



## HOBOcs

pressure gauge


----------



## dotty999

gauge reaction


----------



## Gr3iz

reaction exaggerated


----------



## dotty999

exaggerated complaint


----------



## Gr3iz

complaint department

Did you know that the complaint department was run by Ms. Helen Waite? Therefore, if you have a problem, you can go to Helen Waite. (Try to say it out loud ...) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

department Head

I fell for that one!


----------



## Gr3iz

head nurse

;-)


----------



## dotty999

nurse patients


----------



## HOBOcs

patient records

LOL - but not complaining


----------



## dotty999

records conversation!


----------



## Gr3iz

conversation transcription


----------



## RT

transcription deleted


----------



## dotty999

deleted number


----------



## Gr3iz

number nine


----------



## dotty999

nine lives, my cat thinks she has more!


----------



## Gr3iz

lives longer


----------



## dotty999

longer length


----------



## HOBOcs

length conversion


----------



## dotty999

conversion calculator


----------



## Gr3iz

calculator accuracy


----------



## dotty999

accuracy guaranteed


----------



## Gr3iz

guaranteed fresh


----------



## dotty999

fresh mouth


----------



## Gr3iz

mouth piece


----------



## dotty999

piece together


----------



## Gr3iz

together again


----------



## HOBOcs

again forever


----------



## dotty999

forever remembered


----------



## Gr3iz

remembered friends


----------



## dotty999

friends reunited


----------



## Gr3iz

reunited singers


----------



## dotty999

singers studied


----------



## Gr3iz

studied reports


----------



## RT

reports violations


----------



## [email protected]

violations ticketed


----------



## Gr3iz

ticketed items


----------



## dotty999

items replaced


----------



## Gr3iz

replaced vehicle


----------



## dotty999

vehicle checked


----------



## Gr3iz

checked box


----------



## dotty999

box office


----------



## Gr3iz

office staff


----------



## dotty999

staff meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting place


----------



## dotty999

place mats


----------



## Gr3iz

mats hair


----------



## dotty999

hair extensions


----------



## Gr3iz

extension cord


----------



## mattig89ch

brown


----------



## CptCookie

Brown, Charlie


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> extension cord


cord tightened


----------



## 2twenty2

tightened up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## 2twenty2

down town


----------



## Gr3iz

town square


----------



## 2twenty2

square dance


----------



## dotty999

dance partner


----------



## Gr3iz

partner mate


----------



## 2twenty2

mate match


----------



## Gr3iz

match point


----------



## dotty999

point blank


----------



## 2twenty2

blank stare


----------



## dotty999

stare avidly


----------



## 2twenty2

avidly reading


----------



## dotty999

reading room


----------



## Gr3iz

room divider


----------



## dotty999

divider replaced


----------



## 2twenty2

replaced privacy


----------



## dotty999

privacy policy


----------



## xITmasterx

Policy Nullified

And... No one wanted to give me a solution for my problem in the forums.


----------



## Gr3iz

nullified problem

Sorry. I doubt they didn't *want* to, it may be more that nobody knew a good solution. Not knowing the problem, I can only speculate ... You're always welcome in the games, though! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

problem solved


----------



## Gr3iz

solved issue


----------



## 2twenty2

issue license


----------



## Gr3iz

license plate


----------



## dotty999

plate rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rack pinon


----------



## 2twenty2

I assuming that is a typo "pinon"

pinion gear


----------



## Gr3iz

'Twas, sorry ...

gear ratio


----------



## 2twenty2

ratio found


----------



## Gr3iz

found gold


----------



## 2twenty2

gold bar


----------



## dotty999

bar lounge


----------



## Gr3iz

lounge lizard


----------



## dotty999

lizard skin


----------



## 2twenty2

skin dark


----------



## dotty999

dark corner


----------



## 2twenty2

corner store


----------



## Gr3iz

store front


----------



## 2twenty2

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door bell


----------



## dotty999

bell tolls


----------



## 2twenty2

tolls chime


----------



## Gr3iz

chime in


----------



## 2twenty2

in step


----------



## Gr3iz

step ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead only


----------



## Gr3iz

only today


----------



## 2twenty2

today gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gone away


----------



## 2twenty2

away far


----------



## dpader

long


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Daniel! Long time!

Play two words that you associate together. You may have intended _far - long_, if so, please enter the seed word, too. Thanks!


----------



## dotty999

I will go with far flung


----------



## Gr3iz

flung dung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung beatle


----------



## Gr3iz

beetle bug


----------



## 2twenty2

bug zapper


----------



## Gr3iz

zapper light


----------



## 2twenty2

light year


----------



## dotty999

year book


----------



## Gr3iz

book end


----------



## dotty999

end contract


----------



## Gr3iz

contract extended


----------



## dotty999

extended family


----------



## Gr3iz

family values


----------



## dotty999

values upheld


----------



## Gr3iz

upheld bargain


----------



## dotty999

bargain basement

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

basement door

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

door frame


----------



## HOBOcs

frame size


----------



## Gr3iz

size matters


----------



## dotty999

matters settled


----------



## Gr3iz

settled ground


----------



## dotty999

ground cover


----------



## Gr3iz

cover me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too much


----------



## 2twenty2

much appreciated


----------



## Gr3iz

appreciated help


----------



## dotty999

help others


----------



## 2twenty2

others here


----------



## Gr3iz

here today


----------



## 2twenty2

today hot


----------



## dotty999

hot stuff!


----------



## Gr3iz

stuff happens


----------



## dotty999

happens often


----------



## Gr3iz

often absent


----------



## dotty999

absent minded


----------



## Gr3iz

minded manners


----------



## 2twenty2

manners atrocious


----------



## Gr3iz

atrocious behavior


----------



## 2twenty2

behavior unacceptable


----------



## Gr3iz

unacceptable response


----------



## 2twenty2

response noted


----------



## dotty999

noted temperature


----------



## Gr3iz

temperature sensitive


----------



## 2twenty2

sensitive info


----------



## Gr3iz

info received


----------



## 2twenty2

received letter


----------



## Gr3iz

letter opener


----------



## 2twenty2

opener stuck


----------



## Gr3iz

stuck needle


----------



## 2twenty2

needle nose


----------



## Gr3iz

nose job


----------



## dotty999

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description written


----------



## 2twenty2

written message


----------



## dotty999

message box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch time


----------



## Gr3iz

time travel


----------



## dotty999

travel rug


----------



## Gr3iz

rug cleaner


----------



## dotty999

cleaner atmosphere


----------



## 2twenty2

atmosphere hazy


----------



## Gr3iz

hazy memory


----------



## 2twenty2

memory card


----------



## Gr3iz

card punch


----------



## 2twenty2

punch hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hard knocks


----------



## 2twenty2

knocks out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## 2twenty2

front door


----------



## dotty999

door knocker


----------



## 2twenty2

knocker broke


----------



## dotty999

broke down


----------



## 2twenty2

down line


----------



## dotty999

line dancing


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dancing table


----------



## dotty999

table manners


----------



## Gr3iz

manners lacking


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Lacking members


----------



## Gr3iz

members only


----------



## dotty999

only some


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

some advice


----------



## dotty999

advice given

Hi 2T2!


----------



## 2twenty2

given secret


----------



## dotty999

secret admirer

bet I have hundreds


----------



## 2twenty2

admirer admiring


----------



## dotty999

admiring view


----------



## 2twenty2

view obstructed


----------



## dotty999

obstructed passageway


----------



## 2twenty2

passageway narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

narrow road


----------



## 2twenty2

road dusty


----------



## RT

Dusty Bottoms

(Chevy Chase's character in the Three Amigos movie  )


----------



## 2twenty2

bottoms up


----------



## RT

Knew that would be the logical/expected reply,
but in all good humor and without any ill intentions, I must reply as such or as expected...

Up yours....


----------



## 2twenty2

...

Now you dun dunit. thems is fightin words. i gunna have to smash that mailbox of yours two times.


----------



## RT

Not lookin' for a fight, for I don't wish you any harm ... wouldn't take much more than the empty tube from a toilet paper roll to smash my old thin rusty metal painted yellow mail box... you're work's cut out for ye.


----------



## dotty999

you've both hijacked the game naughty boys!


----------



## RT

Boys will be boys from time to time.. 
but we're not jubilant delinquents, _per se, _doncha know, 
method to madness...
umm, can't speak for everyone... 

I digress, and pass the game along...

Please pick it up wherever it was left off!


----------



## dotty999

I've lost track!


----------



## RT

Uhmm, me too! 
Slight distractions become major ones, if not paying attention 

So I think the last word in the game is "yours"
Proceed as you will...


----------



## 2twenty2

I apologize for RT's behavior


----------



## Gr3iz

yours truly


----------



## 2twenty2

truly involved


----------



## Gr3iz

involved romantically


----------



## 2twenty2

romantically different


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Different days

Hiya Lippy and 2twenty2.

RT, I'm watching you.


----------



## dotty999

days out

Hi Robert!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey CCM!

out maneuvered


----------



## dotty999

maneuvered cautiously


----------



## 2twenty2

cautiously approached


----------



## Gr3iz

approached silently


----------



## 2twenty2

silently removed


----------



## dotty999

removed post


----------



## 2twenty2

post cereal


----------



## dotty999

cereal bowl


----------



## RT

bowl over


----------



## 2twenty2

over come


----------



## Gr3iz

come together


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

together time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock face


----------



## 2twenty2

face up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## 2twenty2

market price


----------



## Gr3iz

price check


----------



## dotty999

check receipt


----------



## 2twenty2

receipt torn


----------



## dotty999

torn ticket


----------



## 2twenty2

ticket won


----------



## dotty999

won race


----------



## 2twenty2

race fast


----------



## dotty999

fast cat


----------



## 2twenty2

cat nip


----------



## Gr3iz

nip tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck in


----------



## Gr3iz

in charge


----------



## 2twenty2

charge card


----------



## Gr3iz

card reader


----------



## 2twenty2

reader rabbit


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbit hole


----------



## 2twenty2

hole deep


----------



## dotty999

deep thoughts


----------



## 2twenty2

thoughts warming


----------



## dotty999

warming glow


----------



## Gr3iz

glow worm


----------



## 2twenty2

worm hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hole filled


----------



## 2twenty2

filled up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## 2twenty2

down under


----------



## Gr3iz

under where


----------



## 2twenty2

where to


----------



## Gr3iz

to be


----------



## 2twenty2

be here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## Gr3iz

again tomorrow


----------



## dotty999

tomorrow morning


----------



## Gr3iz

morning meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting place


----------



## Gr3iz

place holder


----------



## 2twenty2

holder broke


----------



## dotty999

broke free


----------



## 2twenty2

free food


----------



## dotty999

food bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank robbed


----------



## Gr3iz

robbed blind


----------



## 2twenty2

blind man


----------



## dotty999

man made


----------



## 2twenty2

made easy


----------



## dotty999

easy target


----------



## RT

target acquired


----------



## Gr3iz

acquired access


----------



## dotty999

access denied


----------



## Gr3iz

denied coverage


----------



## dotty999

coverage confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed kill


----------



## 2twenty2

kill switch


----------



## dotty999

switch off


----------



## 2twenty2

off load


----------



## dotty999

load up


----------



## 2twenty2

Up high


----------



## RT

high, low


----------



## Gr3iz

low morals


----------



## 2twenty2

morals missing


----------



## Gr3iz

missing link


----------



## dotty999

link up


----------



## 2twenty2

up side


----------



## RT

side swipe


----------



## 2twenty2

swipe card


----------



## RT

card deck


----------



## 2twenty2

deck board


----------



## Gr3iz

board meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting people


----------



## Gr3iz

people person


----------



## dotty999

person unknown


----------



## 2twenty2

unknown result


----------



## Gr3iz

result expected


----------



## 2twenty2

expected today


----------



## Gr3iz

today show


----------



## 2twenty2

show stopper


----------



## Gr3iz

stopper plug


----------



## dotty999

plug in


----------



## 2twenty2

In tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tune up


----------



## 2twenty2

up start


----------



## dotty999

start again


----------



## 2twenty2

again happen


----------



## dotty999

happen often


----------



## Gr3iz

often overlooked


----------



## 2twenty2

overlooked problem


----------



## dotty999

problem solved


----------



## Gr3iz

solved equation


----------



## 2twenty2

equation difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

difficult transition


----------



## dotty999

transition completed


----------



## Gr3iz

completed chores


----------



## dotty999

chores done


----------



## Gr3iz

done through


----------



## 2twenty2

through time


----------



## Gr3iz

time machine


----------



## 2twenty2

machine screw


----------



## Gr3iz

screw driver


----------



## dotty999

driver installed


----------



## RT

installed software


----------



## Gr3iz

software update


----------



## dotty999

update installed


----------



## Gr3iz

installed options


----------



## dotty999

options offered


----------



## Gr3iz

offered opinion


----------



## dotty999

opinion considered


----------



## RT

considered offer


----------



## Gr3iz

offer refused


----------



## 2twenty2

refused money


----------



## Gr3iz

money laundering


----------



## 2twenty2

laundering clothes


----------



## Gr3iz

clothes horse


----------



## 2twenty2

horse shoe


----------



## Gr3iz

shoe tree


----------



## 2twenty2

tree roots


----------



## Gr3iz

roots growing


----------



## 2twenty2

growing crops


----------



## Gr3iz

crops harvested


----------



## 2twenty2

harvested corn


----------



## Gr3iz

corn field


----------



## RT

field protected

(...ya'll realize you're dealing with a professional scarecrow here... )


----------



## Gr3iz

protected property

Slipped my mind ... ;-)


----------



## RT

property tax

( 's allright Mark, more slips my mind than skids into it, hence straw search  )


----------



## Gr3iz

tax exempt

I forget, but I'm pretty sure I've forgotten more than I remember.


----------



## RT

exempt from

Memory is fickle...I just recalled that everything that has happened before now has been prior to...now..., 
huh, ...


----------



## Gr3iz

from where

That's the "before time". Before now ... That time that may, or may not, be recalled at will.


----------



## RT

where from?

OK that was a lame response with punctuation for emphasis, but had that been my turn I'd have said "from beyond," earlier, thus confusing matters further, but just for kicks, you understand...

Does anybody know what time it is?? ...


----------



## Gr3iz

from Mars



RT said:


> Does anybody know what time it is?? ...


25 or 6 to 4 ...


----------



## RT

Mars Attacks!


Gr3iz said:


> 25 or 6 to 4 ...


----------



## Gr3iz

attacks tomorrow


----------



## dotty999

tomorrow evening


----------



## Gr3iz

evening news 

Ahhh! Welcome back, my dear! Haven't seen you around for a few days ...


----------



## 2twenty2

news hour


----------



## Gr3iz

hour ahead


----------



## 2twenty2

ahead of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## 2twenty2

course started


----------



## RT

started up


----------



## Gr3iz

up front


----------



## 2twenty2

front line


----------



## Gr3iz

line drawing


----------



## dotty999

drawing room


----------



## Gr3iz

room divider


----------



## 2twenty2

divider set


----------



## dotty999

set apart


----------



## 2twenty2

apart from


----------



## Gr3iz

from somewhere


----------



## 2twenty2

somewhere new


----------



## Gr3iz

new beginnings


----------



## HOBOcs

beginnings end


----------



## 2twenty2

End sited


----------



## Gr3iz

sited within


----------



## 2twenty2

within range


----------



## Gr3iz

range finder


----------



## 2twenty2

finder keeps


----------



## Gr3iz

keeps away


----------



## 2twenty2

away out


----------



## Gr3iz

out beyond


----------



## 2twenty2

beyond here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## Gr3iz

again together


----------



## 2twenty2

together finally


----------



## Gr3iz

finally arrived


----------



## dotty999

arrived safely


----------



## Gr3iz

safely stored


----------



## dotty999

stored data


----------



## Gr3iz

data breach


----------



## 2twenty2

breach announced


----------



## Gr3iz

announced plans


----------



## dotty999

plans submitted


----------



## Gr3iz

submitted request


----------



## dotty999

request documentation


----------



## Gr3iz

documentation available


----------



## 2twenty2

available everywhere


----------



## Gr3iz

everywhere everyday


----------



## 2twenty2

everyday news


----------



## Gr3iz

news leak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak stopped


----------



## Gr3iz

stopped short


----------



## 2twenty2

short supply


----------



## Gr3iz

supply wagon


----------



## 2twenty2

wagon wheel


----------



## dotty999

wheel arch


----------



## Gr3iz

arch support


----------



## 2twenty2

support accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted apology


----------



## 2twenty2

apology rebuffed


----------



## Gr3iz

rebuffed advances


----------



## 2twenty2

advances made


----------



## Gr3iz

made pass


----------



## dotty999

pass out


----------



## Gr3iz

out take


----------



## dotty999

take advantage


----------



## Gr3iz

advantage mine


----------



## 2twenty2

mine alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone time


----------



## 2twenty2

time tunnel


----------



## dotty999

tunnel vision


----------



## 2twenty2

vision care


----------



## dotty999

care package


----------



## 2twenty2

package sent


----------



## dotty999

sent away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from now


----------



## Gr3iz

now what


----------



## dotty999

what else


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## dotty999

then again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeated


----------



## 2twenty2

repeated everywhere


----------



## Gr3iz

everywhere now


----------



## dotty999

now here


----------



## Gr3iz

here today


----------



## dotty999

today ends


----------



## Gr3iz

ends well


----------



## 2twenty2

well said


----------



## dotty999

said something


----------



## Gr3iz

something more


----------



## dotty999

more time


----------



## Gr3iz

time delay


----------



## 2twenty2

delay start


----------



## Gr3iz

start early


----------



## 2twenty2

early bird


----------



## Gr3iz

bird food


----------



## 2twenty2

food bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bank statement


----------



## dotty999

statement retracted


----------



## Gr3iz

retracted claws


----------



## dotty999

claws back


----------



## Gr3iz

back down


----------



## HOBOcs

back up


----------



## RT

up yours!

And don't take offense folks, that was directed solely to my cable provider


----------



## Gr3iz

yours truly


----------



## dotty999

truly blessed


----------



## Gr3iz

blessed event


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> up yours!
> 
> And don't take offense folks, that was directed solely to my cable provider




event horizon


----------



## Gr3iz

horizon clear


----------



## dotty999

clear view


----------



## Gr3iz

view port


----------



## 2twenty2

port open


----------



## dotty999

open house


----------



## RT

house proud


----------



## dotty999

proud parents


----------



## 2twenty2

parents happy


----------



## dotty999

happy face


----------



## 2twenty2

face forward


----------



## RT

forward, YouTube


----------



## dotty999

tube fed


----------



## Gr3iz

fed up


----------



## dotty999

up market


----------



## Gr3iz

market trip


----------



## dotty999

trip aborted


----------



## 2twenty2

aborted launch


----------



## RT

launch confirmed


----------



## dotty999

confirmed bachelor


----------



## Gr3iz

bachelor life


----------



## dotty999

life expectancy


----------



## Gr3iz

expectancy report


----------



## dotty999

report card


----------



## Gr3iz

card punch


----------



## dotty999

punch drunk


----------



## Gr3iz

drunk tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tank tread


----------



## Gr3iz

tread softly


----------



## dotty999

softly spoken


----------



## Gr3iz

spoken word


----------



## 2twenty2

word sleuth


----------



## dotty999

sleuth hired


----------



## 2twenty2

hired help


----------



## dotty999

help given


----------



## 2twenty2

given gift


----------



## Gr3iz

gift horse


----------



## dotty999

horse trough


----------



## HOBOcs

trough roof


----------



## dotty999

roof space


----------



## Gr3iz

space ship


----------



## 2twenty2

ship out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## dotty999

back away


----------



## Gr3iz

away with


----------



## dotty999

with fervour


----------



## Gr3iz

fervour desired


----------



## dotty999

desired effect


----------



## Gr3iz

effect demonstrated


----------



## 2twenty2

demonstrated how


----------



## Gr3iz

how big


----------



## 2twenty2

big gap


----------



## dotty999

gap year


----------



## Gr3iz

year end


----------



## 2twenty2

end now


----------



## Gr3iz

now what


----------



## 2twenty2

what for


----------



## Gr3iz

for this


----------



## HOBOcs

this afternoon


----------



## 2twenty2

afternoon tea


----------



## HOBOcs

Tea Biscuit


----------



## Gr3iz

biscuit gravy


----------



## 2twenty2

gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boat dock


----------



## dotty999

dock wages


----------



## Gr3iz

wages war


----------



## 2twenty2

war crimes


----------



## Gr3iz

crimes committed


----------



## dotty999

committed arson


----------



## Gr3iz

arson investigation


----------



## 2twenty2

investigation started


----------



## Gr3iz

started crying


----------



## 2twenty2

crying towel


----------



## Gr3iz

towel rental


----------



## 2twenty2

rental car


----------



## Gr3iz

car pool


----------



## 2twenty2

pool table


----------



## Gr3iz

table tennis


----------



## dotty999

tennis elbow


----------



## Gr3iz

elbow grease


----------



## 2twenty2

grease gun


----------



## Gr3iz

gun permit


----------



## 2twenty2

permit signed


----------



## Gr3iz

signed check


----------



## 2twenty2

check out


----------



## Gr3iz

out in


----------



## dotty999

in limbo


----------



## Gr3iz

limbo stick


----------



## dotty999

stick together


----------



## Gr3iz

together succeed


----------



## 2twenty2

Succeed now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing truant


----------



## Gr3iz

truant officer


----------



## 2twenty2

officer shot


----------



## dotty999

shot down


----------



## 2twenty2

down town


----------



## Gr3iz

town hall


----------



## 2twenty2

hall office


----------



## Gr3iz

office furniture


----------



## 2twenty2

furniture store


----------



## Gr3iz

store detective


----------



## dotty999

detective inspector


----------



## 2twenty2

inspector done


----------



## Gr3iz

done waiting


----------



## dotty999

waiting room


----------



## Gr3iz

room key


----------



## dotty999

key card


----------



## Gr3iz

card holder


----------



## 2twenty2

holder strap


----------



## Gr3iz

strap on


----------



## 2twenty2

On top


----------



## HOBOcs

Top Brass


----------



## dotty999

brass instrument


----------



## Gr3iz

instrument landing


----------



## HOBOcs

landing gear


----------



## Gr3iz

gear ratio


----------



## HOBOcs

ratio problems


----------



## Gr3iz

problems reported


----------



## dotty999

reported crime


----------



## Gr3iz

crime wave


----------



## dotty999

wave goodbye


----------



## 2twenty2

goodbye forever


----------



## dotty999

forever remembered


----------



## Gr3iz

remembered anniversary


----------



## dotty999

anniversary gift


----------



## 2twenty2

gift received


----------



## dotty999

received parcel


----------



## Gr3iz

parcel post


----------



## dotty999

post invitation


----------



## 2twenty2

invitation accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted proposal


----------



## Gr3iz

proposal submitted


----------



## dotty999

submitten plans


----------



## 2twenty2

plans set


----------



## Gr3iz

set clock


----------



## dotty999

clock face


----------



## Gr3iz

face me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too late


----------



## dotty999

late departure


----------



## Gr3iz

departure time


----------



## dotty999

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine gun


----------



## dotty999

gun down


----------



## Gr3iz

down south


----------



## dotty999

south shore


----------



## Gr3iz

shore birds


----------



## dotty999

birds nest


----------



## Gr3iz

nest fell


----------



## dotty999

fell down


----------



## Gr3iz

down below


----------



## dotty999

below stairs


----------



## Gr3iz

stairs closed


----------



## dotty999

closed down


----------



## Gr3iz

down pillow


----------



## dotty999

pillow talk


----------



## Gr3iz

talk show


----------



## dotty999

show up


----------



## Gr3iz

up close


----------



## dotty999

close down


----------



## Gr3iz

down out


----------



## 2twenty2

out fight


----------



## Gr3iz

fight over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there might


----------



## 2twenty2

might be


----------



## Gr3iz

be there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again late


----------



## dotty999

late bus


----------



## Gr3iz

bus trip


----------



## dotty999

trip booked


----------



## Gr3iz

booked room


----------



## dotty999

room rates


----------



## Gr3iz

rates highly


----------



## HOBOcs

highly rated


----------



## dotty999

rated performance


----------



## 2twenty2

performance perfect


----------



## dotty999

perfect pitch


----------



## Gr3iz

pitch black


----------



## dotty999

black bag


----------



## Gr3iz

bag lady


----------



## dotty999

lady Godiva


----------



## Gr3iz

Godiva chocolates


----------



## dotty999

chocolates purchased


----------



## Gr3iz

purchased insurance


----------



## dotty999

insurance scam


----------



## Gr3iz

scam recognized


----------



## HOBOcs

recognized holidays


----------



## Gr3iz

holidays approaching


----------



## dotty999

approaching junction


----------



## Gr3iz

junction ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead noticed


----------



## Gr3iz

noticed action


----------



## dotty999

action plan


----------



## Gr3iz

plan accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted compliments


----------



## Gr3iz

compliments chef


----------



## dotty999

chef hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired help


----------



## dotty999

help files


----------



## Gr3iz

files missing


----------



## dotty999

missing out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## dotty999

front porch


----------



## Gr3iz

porch railing


----------



## HOBOcs

railing supplier


----------



## dotty999

supplier found


----------



## Gr3iz

found courage


----------



## dotty999

courage shown


----------



## Gr3iz

shown sympathy


----------



## dotty999

sympathy card


----------



## Gr3iz

card holder


----------



## dotty999

holder secured


----------



## Gr3iz

secured perimeter


----------



## dotty999

perimeter fence


----------



## Gr3iz

fence climber


----------



## dotty999

climber secured


----------



## Gr3iz

secured password


----------



## dotty999

password protected


----------



## Gr3iz

protected document


----------



## dotty999

document case


----------



## Gr3iz

case worker


----------



## dotty999

worker bee


----------



## Gr3iz

bee sting


----------



## dotty999

sting removed


----------



## Gr3iz

removed staples


----------



## 2twenty2

staples closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed mouth


----------



## 2twenty2

mouth guard


----------



## Gr3iz

guard shack


----------



## 2twenty2

shack window


----------



## Gr3iz

window shade


----------



## 2twenty2

shade tree


----------



## Gr3iz

tree root


----------



## 2twenty2

root beer


----------



## Gr3iz

beer hall


----------



## 2twenty2

hall floor


----------



## Gr3iz

floor covering


----------



## 2twenty2

covering ground


----------



## Gr3iz

ground zero


----------



## 2twenty2

zero amount


----------



## Gr3iz

amount due


----------



## 2twenty2

due process


----------



## Gr3iz

process documented


----------



## 2twenty2

documented crime


----------



## Gr3iz

crime scene


----------



## 2twenty2

scene contaminated


----------



## Gr3iz

contaminated meat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat ball


----------



## Gr3iz

ball game


----------



## 2twenty2

game pad


----------



## Gr3iz

pad bill


----------



## 2twenty2

bill date


----------



## Gr3iz

date night


----------



## 2twenty2

night light


----------



## dotty999

light up


----------



## 2twenty2

Up side


----------



## Gr3iz

side porch


----------



## 2twenty2

porch floor


----------



## dotty999

floor covering


----------



## 2twenty2

covering all


----------



## Gr3iz

all inclusive


----------



## 2twenty2

inclusive issue


----------



## Gr3iz

issue warrant


----------



## 2twenty2

warrant served


----------



## Gr3iz

served dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

dinner guest


----------



## dotty999

guest appearance


----------



## Gr3iz

appearance shabby


----------



## dotty999

shabby chic


----------



## Gr3iz

chic clothing


----------



## dotty999

clothing store


----------



## 2twenty2

store window


----------



## Gr3iz

window dressing


----------



## dotty999

dressing up


----------



## Gr3iz

up front


----------



## 2twenty2

front door


----------



## dotty999

door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

knob sticky


----------



## 2twenty2

sticky tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tape worm


----------



## 2twenty2

worm hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hole saw


----------



## 2twenty2

saw blade


----------



## dotty999

blade sharpened


----------



## Gr3iz

sharpened senses


----------



## dotty999

senses aroused


----------



## 2twenty2

aroused suspicion


----------



## Gr3iz

suspicion averted


----------



## 2twenty2

averted trouble


----------



## Gr3iz

trouble brewing


----------



## 2twenty2

brewing beer


----------



## dotty999

beer barrel


----------



## Gr3iz

barrel staves


----------



## dotty999

staves off


----------



## Gr3iz

off color


----------



## 2twenty2

color red


----------



## Gr3iz

red cross


----------



## dotty999

cross dresser


----------



## 2twenty2

dresser scratched


----------



## dotty999

scratched head


----------



## 2twenty2

head shake


----------



## dotty999

shake violently


----------



## Gr3iz

violently ill


----------



## dotty999

ill wind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind tunnel


----------



## Gr3iz

tunnel taken


----------



## 2twenty2

taken out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## 2twenty2

front line


----------



## Gr3iz

line drawing


----------



## dotty999

drawing pin


----------



## RT

pin up


----------



## 2twenty2

Up side


----------



## dotty999

side step


----------



## Gr3iz

step forward


----------



## dotty999

forward march


----------



## 2twenty2

march along


----------



## Gr3iz

along with


----------



## 2twenty2

with purpose


----------



## Gr3iz

purpose driven


----------



## 2twenty2

driven mad


----------



## Gr3iz

mad dog


----------



## dotty999

dog tag


----------



## 2twenty2

tag game


----------



## Gr3iz

game hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

hunter supplies


----------



## dotty999

supplies goods


----------



## Gr3iz

goods sold


----------



## dotty999

sold out


----------



## Gr3iz

out cold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold feet


----------



## Gr3iz

feet stink


----------



## 2twenty2

stink bug


----------



## Gr3iz

bug spray


----------



## 2twenty2

spray paint


----------



## Gr3iz

paint brush


----------



## dotty999

brush lightly


----------



## 2twenty2

lightly toasted


----------



## dotty999

toasted teacake


----------



## Gr3iz

teacake eaten


----------



## 2twenty2

eaten today


----------



## dotty999

today sucked!


----------



## Gr3iz

sucked wind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind strong


----------



## dotty999

strong emotions


----------



## Gr3iz

emotions exposed


----------



## dotty999

exposed area


----------



## Gr3iz

area rug


----------



## 2twenty2

rug rat


----------



## dotty999

rat droppings


----------



## Gr3iz

droppings detected


----------



## dotty999

detected fire


----------



## Gr3iz

fire extinguisher


----------



## 2twenty2

extinguisher empty


----------



## Gr3iz

empty promises


----------



## dotty999

promises broken


----------



## Gr3iz

broken glass


----------



## dotty999

glass vase


----------



## Gr3iz

vase full


----------



## dotty999

full pint


----------



## Gr3iz

pint bottle


----------



## dotty999

bottle top


----------



## Gr3iz

top billing


----------



## dotty999

billing address


----------



## 2twenty2

address change


----------



## Gr3iz

change clothes


----------



## 2twenty2

clothes pin


----------



## dotty999

pin number


----------



## Gr3iz

number one


----------



## dotty999

one chance


----------



## Gr3iz

chance meeting


----------



## dotty999

meeting room


----------



## Gr3iz

room temperature


----------



## dotty999

temperature soared


----------



## Gr3iz

soared aloft


----------



## HOBOcs

aloft team (hard one)


----------



## Gr3iz

team spirit


----------



## 2twenty2

spirit appeared


----------



## dotty999

appeared healthy


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy heart


----------



## dotty999

heart attack


----------



## 2twenty2

attack now


----------



## Gr3iz

now here


----------



## dotty999

here again


----------



## Gr3iz

again sinking


----------



## dotty999

sinking feeling


----------



## Gr3iz

feeling groovy


----------



## 2twenty2

groovy song


----------



## Gr3iz

song writer


----------



## 2twenty2

writer lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost childhood


----------



## dotty999

childhood memories


----------



## Gr3iz

memories fading


----------



## 2twenty2

fading paint


----------



## Gr3iz

paint portrait


----------



## 2twenty2

portrait hung


----------



## dotty999

hung jury


----------



## Gr3iz

jury sequestered


----------



## 2twenty2

sequestered indefinitely


----------



## Gr3iz

indefinitely suspended


----------



## dotty999

suspended animation


----------



## Gr3iz

animation director


----------



## 2twenty2

director failed


----------



## Gr3iz

failed course


----------



## dotty999

course work


----------



## Gr3iz

work permit


----------



## 2twenty2

permit expired


----------



## Gr3iz

expired license


----------



## dotty999

license renewed


----------



## Gr3iz

renewed vows


----------



## dotty999

vows made


----------



## Gr3iz

made dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner plate


----------



## HOBOcs

Plate Tectonics (sorry)


----------



## 2twenty2

tectonics research


----------



## HOBOcs

research station


----------



## Gr3iz

station break


----------



## 2twenty2

break wind


----------



## dotty999

wind tunnel


----------



## Gr3iz

tunnel vision


----------



## 2twenty2

vision care


----------



## Gr3iz

care center


----------



## HOBOcs

center court


----------



## xceedline

court order


----------



## Gr3iz

order ready


----------



## dotty999

ready dinner


----------



## 2twenty2

dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

plate washed


----------



## dotty999

washed up


----------



## Gr3iz

up down


----------



## 2twenty2

down town


----------



## Gr3iz

town square


----------



## 2twenty2

jawed wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

wrench size


----------



## dotty999

size matters


----------



## Gr3iz

matters most


----------



## dotty999

most often


----------



## Gr3iz

often overlooked


----------



## 2twenty2

overlooked situation


----------



## Gr3iz

situation comedy


----------



## dotty999

comedy sketch


----------



## Gr3iz

sketch pad


----------



## dotty999

pad down


----------



## Gr3iz

down stairs


----------



## 2twenty2

stairs steep


----------



## Gr3iz

steep hill


----------



## dotty999

hill top


----------



## 2twenty2

top grade


----------



## Gr3iz

grade school


----------



## dotty999

school uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform standards


----------



## dotty999

standards upheld


----------



## Gr3iz

upheld judgement


----------



## dotty999

judgement day


----------



## Gr3iz

day trip


----------



## dotty999

trip over


----------



## Gr3iz

over under


----------



## dotty999

under suspicion


----------



## Gr3iz

suspicion confirmed


----------



## 2twenty2

confirmed payment


----------



## Gr3iz

payment received


----------



## 2twenty2

received order


----------



## dotty999

order issued


----------



## 2twenty2

issued alert


----------



## Gr3iz

alert status


----------



## dotty999

status updated


----------



## Gr3iz

updated files


----------



## dotty999

files archived


----------



## Gr3iz

archived findings


----------



## 2twenty2

findings confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed reservations


----------



## dotty999

reservations cancelled


----------



## 2twenty2

cancelled cheque


----------



## Gr3iz

check mark


----------



## dotty999

mark down


----------



## Gr3iz

down out


----------



## 2twenty2

out dated


----------



## dotty999

dated men


----------



## Gr3iz

men wanted


----------



## 2twenty2

wanted now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing solitaire


----------



## Gr3iz

solitaire game


----------



## dotty999

game point


----------



## Gr3iz

point finger


----------



## dotty999

finger tip


----------



## Gr3iz

tip appreciated


----------



## dotty999

appreciated company


----------



## Gr3iz

company meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

meeting over


----------



## Gr3iz

over here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## Gr3iz

now today


----------



## RT

today sad


----------



## dotty999

sad news


----------



## Gr3iz

news flash


----------



## dotty999

flash cards


----------



## Gr3iz

cards mailed


----------



## dotty999

mailed parcel


----------



## Gr3iz

parcel post


----------



## dotty999

post office


----------



## Gr3iz

office politics


----------



## dotty999

politics discussed


----------



## Gr3iz

discussed plans


----------



## 2twenty2

plans aborted


----------



## Gr3iz

aborted launch


----------



## 2twenty2

launch missile


----------



## Gr3iz

missile silo


----------



## 2twenty2

silo full


----------



## Gr3iz

full tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tank leaked


----------



## dotty999

leaked data


----------



## Gr3iz

data retention


----------



## 2twenty2

retention achieved


----------



## dotty999

achieved goals


----------



## Gr3iz

goals set


----------



## 2twenty2

set record


----------



## Gr3iz

record player


----------



## 2twenty2

player piano 🎹


----------



## Gr3iz

piano keys


----------



## dotty999

keys found


----------



## Gr3iz

found treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

treasure chest


----------



## Gr3iz

chest cold


----------



## dotty999

cold remedy


----------



## 2twenty2

remedy applied


----------



## dotty999

applied settings


----------



## Gr3iz

settings recorded


----------



## dotty999

recorded delivery


----------



## 2twenty2

delivery finished


----------



## dotty999

finished chores


----------



## Gr3iz

chores assigned


----------



## 2twenty2

assigned work


----------



## dotty999

work ethics


----------



## Gr3iz

ethics appreciated


----------



## dotty999

appreciated compliments


----------



## Gr3iz

complements style

BTW, dear, I believe you actually meant compl_i_ments ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

style old


----------



## Gr3iz

old car


----------



## 2twenty2

car radio


----------



## dotty999

radio broadcast


----------



## Gr3iz

broadcast station


----------



## dotty999

station officer


----------



## Gr3iz

officer patrolling


----------



## dotty999

patrolling area


----------



## Gr3iz

area secured


----------



## dotty999

secured loan


----------



## 2twenty2

loan term


----------



## Gr3iz

term insurance


----------



## dotty999

insurance policy


----------



## 2twenty2

policy lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost keys


----------



## dotty999

keys recovered


----------



## Gr3iz

recovered password


----------



## dotty999

password sensitive


----------



## Gr3iz

sensitive skin


----------



## dotty999

skin tags


----------



## Gr3iz

tags expired


----------



## 2twenty2

expired yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## 2twenty2

are some


----------



## dotty999

some more


----------



## Gr3iz

more often


----------



## 2twenty2

often wrong


----------



## dotty999

wrong answer


----------



## 2twenty2

answer accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted gifts


----------



## Gr3iz

gifts offered


----------



## 2twenty2

offered cash


----------



## dotty999

cash advance


----------



## Gr3iz

advance payment


----------



## 2twenty2

payment sent


----------



## Gr3iz

sent message


----------



## dotty999

message board


----------



## 2twenty2

board feet


----------



## Gr3iz

feet smell


----------



## 2twenty2

smell this


----------



## Gr3iz

this stinks


----------



## 2twenty2

stinks allot


----------



## Gr3iz

allot chores


----------



## dotty999

chores done


----------



## Gr3iz

done cooking


----------



## 2twenty2

cooking class


----------



## dotty999

class act


----------



## Gr3iz

act accordingly


----------



## 2twenty2

accordingly wrong


----------



## dotty999

wrong way


----------



## 2twenty2

way out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## dotty999

front porch


----------



## Gr3iz

porch swing


----------



## 2twenty2

swing hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

hammer nails


----------



## dotty999

nails down


----------



## 2twenty2

down town


----------



## Gr3iz

town square


----------



## dotty999

square root


----------



## Gr3iz

root cellar


----------



## Driftbaby

Cellar door


----------



## Gr3iz

door hinge


----------



## dotty999

hinge fitted


----------



## Gr3iz

fitted sleeves


----------



## 2twenty2

sleeves short


----------



## Gr3iz

short trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip cancelled


----------



## Gr3iz

cancelled service


----------



## 2twenty2

service station


----------



## dotty999

station officer


----------



## Gr3iz

officer alerted


----------



## dotty999

alerted owner


----------



## Gr3iz

owner operator


----------



## dotty999

operator response


----------



## Gr3iz

response favorable


----------



## 2twenty2

favorable situation


----------



## Gr3iz

situation normal


----------



## dotty999

normal response


----------



## Gr3iz

response time


----------



## 2twenty2

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine screw


----------



## dotty999

screw down


----------



## Gr3iz

down low


----------



## dotty999

low volume


----------



## Gr3iz

volume business


----------



## dotty999

business advisors


----------



## Gr3iz

advisors meeting


----------



## 2twenty2

meeting room


----------



## Gr3iz

room service


----------



## dotty999

service charge


----------



## Gr3iz

charge battery


----------



## Driftbaby

Battery Park


----------



## Gr3iz

park bench


----------



## 2twenty2

bench vise


----------



## Gr3iz

vise grips


----------



## dotty999

grips tightly


----------



## Gr3iz

tightly wrapped


----------



## 2twenty2

wrapped securely


----------



## Gr3iz

securely configured


----------



## 2twenty2

configured secretly


----------



## Gr3iz

secretly married


----------



## 2twenty2

married today


----------



## Gr3iz

today show


----------



## 2twenty2

show time


----------



## Gr3iz

time stamp


----------



## 2twenty2

stamp checked


----------



## dotty999

checked out


----------



## Gr3iz

out in


----------



## 2twenty2

in progress


----------



## dotty999

progress made


----------



## Gr3iz

made fresh


----------



## dotty999

fresh ideas


----------



## Gr3iz

ideas accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted proposal


----------



## Gr3iz

proposal declined


----------



## dotty999

declined offer


----------



## 2twenty2

offer money 💰


----------



## dotty999

money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt out


----------



## Gr3iz

out doors


----------



## 2twenty2

doors closed


----------



## dotty999

closed down


----------



## Gr3iz

down pillow


----------



## 2twenty2

pillow talk


----------



## dotty999

talk dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty clothes


----------



## 2twenty2

clothes dryer


----------



## Gr3iz

dryer weather


----------



## dotty999

you mean drier 

weather vane


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you mean drier


😲 depends what side of the pond you are on 

vane bent


----------



## dotty999

bent over


----------



## 2twenty2

over due


----------



## Gr3iz

due process


----------



## 2twenty2

process information


----------



## dotty999

information technology


----------



## 2twenty2

technology advance


----------



## Gr3iz

advance notice


----------



## 2twenty2

notice sent


----------



## Gr3iz

sent away


----------



## 2twenty2

away now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## 2twenty2

then stop


----------



## Gr3iz

stop talking


----------



## 2twenty2

talking trash


----------



## dotty999

trash can


----------



## Gr3iz

can do


----------



## dotty999

do nothing


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing found


----------



## 2twenty2

found gold 💰


----------



## dotty999

gold bullion


----------



## 2twenty2

bullion safe


----------



## Gr3iz

safe combination


----------



## dotty999

combination lock


----------



## 2twenty2

lock opened


----------



## Gr3iz

opened door


----------



## dotty999

door casement


----------



## 2twenty2

casement shifted


----------



## Gr3iz

shifted gears


----------



## 2twenty2

gears worn


----------



## Gr3iz

worn daily


----------



## 2twenty2

daily routine


----------



## Gr3iz

routine check


----------



## 2twenty2

check out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## 2twenty2

back forty


----------



## dotty999

forty winks


----------



## Gr3iz

winks slyly


----------



## 2twenty2

slyly disappears


----------



## Gr3iz

disappears instantly


----------



## dotty999

instantly refreshed


----------



## Gr3iz

refreshed screen


----------



## 2twenty2

screen tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tore up


----------



## dotty999

up above


----------



## Gr3iz

above board


----------



## dotty999

board meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting scheduled


----------



## RT

scheduled maintenance


----------



## dotty999

maintenance tasks


----------



## 2twenty2

tasks completed


----------



## dotty999

completed test


----------



## Gr3iz

test paper


----------



## dotty999

paper garland


----------



## Gr3iz

garland draped


----------



## dotty999

draped across


----------



## Gr3iz

across town


----------



## dotty999

town square


----------



## Gr3iz

square peg


----------



## dotty999

peg leg


----------



## 2twenty2

leg broke


----------



## RT

broke rules


----------



## 2twenty2

rules strict


----------



## Gr3iz

strict parent


----------



## 2twenty2

parent trap


----------



## dotty999

trap set


----------



## Gr3iz

set clocks


----------



## 2twenty2

clocks chime


----------



## Gr3iz

chime in


----------



## 2twenty2

in Paris


----------



## Gr3iz

Paris agreement


----------



## 2twenty2

agreement made


----------



## Gr3iz

made arrangements


----------



## 2twenty2

arrangements finalized


----------



## Gr3iz

finalized documentation


----------



## dotty999

documentation requested


----------



## 2twenty2

requested help


----------



## dotty999

help available


----------



## Gr3iz

available choices


----------



## 2twenty2

choices made


----------



## dotty999

made up


----------



## 2twenty2

up ahead


----------



## Gr3iz

ahead looking


----------



## dotty999

looking good


----------



## 2twenty2

good time


----------



## dotty999

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine oil


----------



## 2twenty2

oil joint


----------



## dotty999

joint account


----------



## Gr3iz

account closed


----------



## 2twenty2

closed door


----------



## dotty999

door frame


----------



## 2twenty2

frame crooked


----------



## dotty999

crooked stick


----------



## Gr3iz

stick around


----------



## dotty999

around here


----------



## 2twenty2

here now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing field


----------



## 2twenty2

field muddy


----------



## dotty999

muddy boots


----------



## Gr3iz

boots polished


----------



## 2twenty2

polished speech


----------



## Gr3iz

speech defect


----------



## dotty999

defect found


----------



## Gr3iz

found survivors


----------



## 2twenty2

survivors rescued


----------



## Gr3iz

rescued dog


----------



## 2twenty2

dog pound


----------



## Gr3iz

pound nails


----------



## dotty999

nails buffed


----------



## Gr3iz

buffed car


----------



## 2twenty2

car tire


----------



## dotty999

tire tread, we spell it as tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

tread lightly


----------



## dotty999

lightly sprinkled


----------



## Gr3iz

sprinkled sugar


----------



## dotty999

sugar cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cane handle


----------



## 2twenty2

handle carefully


----------



## dotty999

carefully edged


----------



## Gr3iz

edged lawn


----------



## dotty999

lawn seed


----------



## Gr3iz

seed money


----------



## 2twenty2

money pit


----------



## Gr3iz

pit smoked


----------



## dotty999

smoked pot


----------



## Gr3iz

pot dealer


----------



## dotty999

dealer settled


----------



## Gr3iz

settled estate


----------



## dotty999

estate manager


----------



## Gr3iz

manager quit


----------



## dotty999

quit talking


----------



## Gr3iz

talking points


----------



## 2twenty2

points out


----------



## Gr3iz

out going


----------



## 2twenty2

going berserk


----------



## Gr3iz

berserk inmate


----------



## dotty999

inmate released


----------



## Gr3iz

released payload


----------



## 2twenty2

payload shipped


----------



## Gr3iz

shipped yesterday


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cold storage


----------



## dotty999

storage box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## 2twenty2

lunch meat


----------



## Gr3iz

meat locker


----------



## dotty999

locker key


----------



## Gr3iz

key location


----------



## HOBOcs

car key


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, Jim. Try again! Use the second word as the first word in the new phrase ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> key location


carrying on, location confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed delivery


----------



## dotty999

delivery options


----------



## Gr3iz

options selected


----------



## dotty999

selected products


----------



## Gr3iz

products consigned


----------



## dotty999

consigned goods


----------



## Gr3iz

goods delivered


----------



## dotty999

delivered post


----------



## Gr3iz

post office


----------



## dotty999

office junior


----------



## Gr3iz

junior high


----------



## dotty999

high class


----------



## Gr3iz

class clown


----------



## dotty999

clown outfit


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

outfit maker

Hello Dotty, it's been years since I last posted here. How have you been? Are adjusting to our new world?


----------



## dotty999

maker identified.. 

Hi stranger! Where have you been in what seems like an eternity! Hope you are well and coping with this new world we find ourselves in


----------



## 2twenty2

identified problem


----------



## dotty999

problem arose


----------



## Gr3iz

arose refreshed


----------



## dotty999

refreshed page


----------



## Gr3iz

page count


----------



## dotty999

count out


----------



## Gr3iz

out again


----------



## dotty999

again repeated


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

repeated word


Hi Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

word processor


----------



## dotty999

processor speed


----------



## Gr3iz

speed kills


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

kills pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pain relief


----------



## dotty999

relief found


----------



## Gr3iz

found money


----------



## dotty999

money box


----------



## 2twenty2

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch time


----------



## 2twenty2

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock off


----------



## Gr3iz

off color


----------



## 2twenty2

colour safe


----------



## dotty999

safe haven


----------



## Gr3iz

haven found


----------



## dotty999

found clues


----------



## Gr3iz

clues discovered


----------



## dotty999

discovered boys!


----------



## Gr3iz

boys club


----------



## dotty999

club foot


----------



## Gr3iz

foot long


----------



## dotty999

long time


----------



## Gr3iz

time stamp


----------



## dotty999

stamp out


----------



## Gr3iz

out right


----------



## dotty999

right handed


----------



## Gr3iz

handed over


----------



## dotty999

over there


----------



## Gr3iz

there was


----------



## 2twenty2

was documents


----------



## dotty999

documents perused


----------



## Gr3iz

perused papers


----------



## dotty999

papers delivered


----------



## Gr3iz

delivered pizza


----------



## dotty999

pizza toppings


----------



## Gr3iz

toppings selected


----------



## dotty999

selected unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

unusual attributes


----------



## dotty999

attributes considered


----------



## Gr3iz

considered retirement


----------



## dotty999

retirement pension


----------



## Gr3iz

pension income


----------



## dotty999

income tax


----------



## Gr3iz

tax refund


----------



## dotty999

refund authorised


----------



## Gr3iz

authorized payment


----------



## dotty999

payment plan


----------



## Gr3iz

plan succeeded


----------



## 2twenty2

succeeded eventually


----------



## Gr3iz

eventually denied


----------



## 2twenty2

denied help


----------



## dotty999

help out


----------



## Gr3iz

out standing


----------



## dotty999

standing order


----------



## Gr3iz

order dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

plate cleaned


----------



## 2twenty2

cleaned house


----------



## Gr3iz

house money


----------



## 2twenty2

money belt


----------



## dotty999

belt up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall carpeting


----------



## 2twenty2

carpeting installer


----------



## Gr3iz

installer appointment


----------



## dotty999

appointment book


----------



## 2twenty2

book worn


----------



## dotty999

worn out


----------



## Gr3iz

out run


----------



## 2twenty2

run slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slow boat


----------



## 2twenty2

boat leaks


----------



## Gr3iz

leaks patched


----------



## 2twenty2

patched hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hole shot


----------



## 2twenty2

shot fired


----------



## dotty999

fired up


----------



## Gr3iz

up top


----------



## 2twenty2

top dog


----------



## dotty999

dog collar


----------



## Gr3iz

collar bone


----------



## dotty999

bone density


----------



## 2twenty2

density tested


----------



## dotty999

tested vision


----------



## 2twenty2

vision poor


----------



## dotty999

poor signal


----------



## 2twenty2

signal sent


----------



## dotty999

sent away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## 2twenty2

from home


----------



## dotty999

home economics


----------



## Gr3iz

economics class


----------



## dotty999

class act


----------



## Gr3iz

act accordingly


----------



## dotty999

accordingly decided


----------



## Gr3iz

decided together


----------



## dotty999

together again


----------



## Gr3iz

again sleeping


----------



## dotty999

sleeping tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

tablet mode


----------



## dotty999

mode selected


----------



## Gr3iz

selected partner


----------



## dotty999

partner found


----------



## Gr3iz

found love


----------



## dotty999

love affair


----------



## 2twenty2

affair revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed ending


----------



## dotty999

ending now


----------



## 2twenty2

now closed


----------



## dotty999

closed eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

eyes open


----------



## dotty999

open up


----------



## 2twenty2

up today


----------



## dotty999

today sucks


----------



## 2twenty2

sucks honey


----------



## dotty999

honey trap


----------



## Gr3iz

trap animals


----------



## 2twenty2

animals fled


----------



## Gr3iz

fled danger


----------



## 2twenty2

danger ahead


----------



## Gr3iz

ahead behind


----------



## dotty999

behind bars


----------



## 2twenty2

bars closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed mouth


----------



## dotty999

mouth ulcers


----------



## Gr3iz

ulcers cured


----------



## dotty999

cured bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

bacon eggs


----------



## dotty999

eggs laid


----------



## Gr3iz

laid out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there was


----------



## 2twenty2

was turmoil


----------



## Gr3iz

turmoil suppressed


----------



## dotty999

suppressed appetite


----------



## Gr3iz

appetite sated


----------



## 2twenty2

sated desire


----------



## Gr3iz

desire more


----------



## dotty999

more money


----------



## Gr3iz

money talks


----------



## dotty999

talks faster


----------



## Gr3iz

faster car


----------



## dotty999

car battery


----------



## Gr3iz

battery terminal


----------



## dotty999

terminal condition


----------



## Gr3iz

condition red


----------



## dotty999

red face


----------



## Gr3iz

face first


----------



## dotty999

first time


----------



## Gr3iz

time machine


----------



## dotty999

machine operator


----------



## Gr3iz

operator dialed


----------



## dotty999

dialed direct


----------



## Gr3iz

direct connection


----------



## dotty999

connection made


----------



## Gr3iz

made abroad


----------



## 2twenty2

abroad somewhere


----------



## dotty999

somewhere else


----------



## Gr3iz

else then


----------



## dotty999

then again


----------



## Gr3iz

again raining


----------



## dotty999

raining hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hard drive


----------



## dotty999

drive away


----------



## Gr3iz

away game


----------



## dotty999

game over


----------



## Gr3iz

over under


----------



## dotty999

under pressure


----------



## Gr3iz

pressure treated


----------



## dotty999

treated kindly


----------



## Gr3iz

kindly informed


----------



## 2twenty2

informed police


----------



## Gr3iz

police escort


----------



## dotty999

escort wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

wanted poster


----------



## dotty999

poster removed


----------



## 2twenty2

removed chair


----------



## dotty999

chair arm


----------



## 2twenty2

arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

band played


----------



## dotty999

played outdoors


----------



## Gr3iz

outdoors retreat


----------



## dotty999

retreat inside


----------



## Gr3iz

inside voice


----------



## dotty999

voice box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch time


----------



## Gr3iz

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock off


----------



## 2twenty2

off level


----------



## dotty999

level out


----------



## Gr3iz

out burst


----------



## dotty999

burst open


----------



## 2twenty2

open source


----------



## Gr3iz

source reliable


----------



## dotty999

reliable tradesman


----------



## Gr3iz

tradesman hired


----------



## dotty999

hired help


----------



## 2twenty2

help please


----------



## Gr3iz

please me


----------



## dotty999

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too many


----------



## dotty999

many succumbed


----------



## Gr3iz

succumbed easily


----------



## dotty999

easily distracted


----------



## Gr3iz

distracted repeatedly


----------



## dotty999

repeatedly called


----------



## Gr3iz

called operator


----------



## dotty999

operator assistance


----------



## 2twenty2

assistance provided


----------



## dotty999

provided proof


----------



## 2twenty2

proof accepted


----------



## dotty999

accepted proposal


----------



## Gr3iz

proposal written


----------



## dotty999

written down


----------



## Gr3iz

down town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall carpet


----------



## dotty999

carpet fitted


----------



## Gr3iz

fitted sheet


----------



## dotty999

sheet lightening


----------



## Gr3iz

lightning strike


----------



## dotty999

strike match


----------



## Gr3iz

match point


----------



## dotty999

point out


----------



## Gr3iz

out pouring


----------



## dotty999

pouring down


----------



## Gr3iz

down spout


----------



## 2twenty2

spout off


----------



## dotty999

off centre


----------



## Gr3iz

center column


----------



## dotty999

column added


----------



## Gr3iz

added value


----------



## dotty999

value range


----------



## Gr3iz

range finder


----------



## 2twenty2

finder keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

keeper lost


----------



## dotty999

lost out


----------



## Gr3iz

out in


----------



## dotty999

in arrears


----------



## Gr3iz

arrears anxiety


----------



## dotty999

anxiety condition


----------



## Gr3iz

condition red


----------



## dotty999

red flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flag thrown


----------



## dotty999

thrown away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from afar


----------



## Gr3iz

afar viewing


----------



## dotty999

viewing platform


----------



## 2twenty2

platform collapsed


----------



## dotty999

collapsed lung


----------



## Gr3iz

lung doctor


----------



## 2twenty2

doctor strange


----------



## dotty999

strange behaviour


----------



## Gr3iz

behavior modification


----------



## dotty999

modification needed


----------



## 2twenty2

needed money


----------



## dotty999

money lender


----------



## Gr3iz

lender agreement


----------



## dotty999

agreement reached


----------



## Gr3iz

reached decision


----------



## dotty999

decision made


----------



## Gr3iz

made plans


----------



## dotty999

plans cancelled


----------



## Gr3iz

cancelled subscription


----------



## dotty999

subscription renewed


----------



## Gr3iz

renewed faith


----------



## dotty999

faith restored


----------



## Gr3iz

restored painting


----------



## dotty999

painting pictures


----------



## Gr3iz

pictures taken


----------



## dotty999

taken away


----------



## Gr3iz

away game


----------



## dotty999

game points


----------



## Gr3iz

points ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead steered


----------



## Gr3iz

steered left


----------



## 2twenty2

left foot


----------



## Gr3iz

foot path


----------



## dotty999

path taken


----------



## 2twenty2

taken apart


----------



## dotty999

apart again


----------



## Gr3iz

again awake


----------



## 2twenty2

awake suspicion


----------



## dotty999

suspicion aroused


----------



## Gr3iz

aroused feelings


----------



## 2twenty2

feelings hurt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt pride


----------



## 2twenty2

pride parade


----------



## Gr3iz

parade route


----------



## dotty999

route planned


----------



## Gr3iz

planned parenthood


----------



## 2twenty2

parenthood failure


----------



## Gr3iz

failure imminent


----------



## 2twenty2

imminent domain


----------



## Gr3iz

domain server


----------



## 2twenty2

server left


----------



## dotty999

left handed


----------



## 2twenty2

handed money


----------



## dotty999

money box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch provided


----------



## Gr3iz

provided care


----------



## dotty999

care package


----------



## 2twenty2

package sent


----------



## dotty999

sent abroad


----------



## 2twenty2

abroad arived


----------



## dotty999

arrived safely


----------



## Gr3iz

safely secured


----------



## dotty999

secured deal


----------



## Gr3iz

deal cards


----------



## dotty999

cards shuffled


----------



## Gr3iz

shuffled feet


----------



## dotty999

feet first


----------



## Gr3iz

first love


----------



## dotty999

love letters


----------



## Gr3iz

letters written


----------



## 2twenty2

written language


----------



## dotty999

language barrier


----------



## 2twenty2

barrier breached


----------



## Gr3iz

breached perimeter


----------



## dotty999

perimeter fence


----------



## Gr3iz

fence post


----------



## dotty999

post received


----------



## Gr3iz

received response


----------



## dotty999

response required


----------



## 2twenty2

required payment


----------



## Gr3iz

payment submitted


----------



## dotty999

submitted bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bill passed


----------



## dotty999

passed away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from here


----------



## Gr3iz

here are


----------



## 2twenty2

are open


----------



## dotty999

open mouthed


----------



## Gr3iz

mouthed reply


----------



## 2twenty2

reply wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

wanted poster


----------



## 2twenty2

poster torn


----------



## dotty999

torn off


----------



## Gr3iz

off color


----------



## dotty999

color scheme


----------



## Gr3iz

scheme uncovered


----------



## 2twenty2

Uncovered clue


----------



## Gr3iz

clue followed


----------



## dotty999

followed on


----------



## Gr3iz

on top


----------



## dotty999

top hat


----------



## Gr3iz

hat size


----------



## dotty999

size measured


----------



## Gr3iz

measured windows


----------



## dotty999

windows replaced


----------



## Gr3iz

replaced filter


----------



## dotty999

filter out


----------



## Gr3iz

out front


----------



## 2twenty2

front yard


----------



## Gr3iz

yard mowed


----------



## dotty999

mowed lawn


----------



## Gr3iz

lawn gnome


----------



## dotty999

gnome ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

ornament hung


----------



## 2twenty2

hung around


----------



## dotty999

around here


----------



## Gr3iz

here was


----------



## dotty999

was happy


----------



## Gr3iz

happy childhood


----------



## dotty999

childhood memories


----------



## 2twenty2

memories cherished


----------



## Gr3iz

cherished friends


----------



## dotty999

friends forever


----------



## Gr3iz

forever yours


----------



## dotty999

yours apparently


----------



## Gr3iz

apparently so


----------



## dotty999

so much


----------



## Gr3iz

much further


----------



## dotty999

further on


----------



## Gr3iz

on time


----------



## dotty999

time machine


----------



## Gr3iz

machine screw


----------



## dotty999

screw needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed assistance


----------



## dotty999

assistance offered


----------



## Gr3iz

offered job


----------



## dotty999

job offer


----------



## 2twenty2

offer help


----------



## Gr3iz

help desk


----------



## 2twenty2

desk chair


----------



## Gr3iz

chair pad


----------



## dotty999

pad down


----------



## Gr3iz

down town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## 2twenty2

hall monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor situation


----------



## dotty999

situation noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted change


----------



## dotty999

change address


----------



## Gr3iz

address envelope


----------



## dotty999

envelope required


----------



## Gr3iz

required signature


----------



## dotty999

signature tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tune playing


----------



## dotty999

playing out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## dotty999

back home


----------



## Gr3iz

home schooling


----------



## dotty999

schooling arranged


----------



## Gr3iz

arranged schedule


----------



## dotty999

schedule followed


----------



## Gr3iz

followed rules


----------



## dotty999

rules ignored


----------



## Gr3iz

ignored phone


----------



## dotty999

phone line


----------



## Gr3iz

line dance


----------



## dotty999

dance teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

teacher lounge


----------



## dotty999

lounge around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall carpet


----------



## dotty999

carpet cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaner facilities


----------



## dotty999

facilities discussed


----------



## Gr3iz

discussed agenda


----------



## dotty999

agenda reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed play


----------



## dotty999

play away


----------



## Gr3iz

away game


----------



## dotty999

game play


----------



## Gr3iz

play ball


----------



## 2twenty2

ball hockey


----------



## Gr3iz

hockey stick


----------



## 2twenty2

stick handle


----------



## dotty999

handle carefully


----------



## 2twenty2

carefully proceed


----------



## Gr3iz

proceed slowly


----------



## dotty999

slowly advanced


----------



## Gr3iz

advanced mathematics


----------



## dotty999

mathematics lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

lessons life


----------



## dotty999

life expectancy


----------



## Gr3iz

expectancy calculations


----------



## dotty999

calculations reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed courses


----------



## dotty999

courses cancelled


----------



## Gr3iz

cancelled flights


----------



## dotty999

flights diverted


----------



## Gr3iz

diverted stream


----------



## dotty999

stream images


----------



## Gr3iz

images preserved


----------



## 2twenty2

preserved history


----------



## Gr3iz

history class


----------



## HOBOcs

class action


----------



## Gr3iz

action movie


----------



## HOBOcs

movie marathon


----------



## Gr3iz

marathon race


----------



## HOBOcs

Race Riots


----------



## Gr3iz

riots quelled


----------



## dotty999

quelled desire


----------



## Gr3iz

desire affection


----------



## 2twenty2

affection given


----------



## Gr3iz

given priority


----------



## HOBOcs

Priority Task


----------



## Gr3iz

task driven


----------



## dotty999

driven around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## HOBOcs

Hall Monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor cable


----------



## dotty999

cable car


----------



## Gr3iz

car chase


----------



## dotty999

chase thief


----------



## Gr3iz

thief caught


----------



## dotty999

caught up


----------



## Gr3iz

up front


----------



## dotty999

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door key


----------



## 2twenty2

key chain


----------



## Gr3iz

chain saw


----------



## 2twenty2

saw blade


----------



## Gr3iz

blade sharpened


----------



## dotty999

sharpened pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

pencil box


----------



## dotty999

box clever


----------



## Gr3iz

clever child


----------



## dotty999

child care


----------



## Gr3iz

care package


----------



## dotty999

package delivered


----------



## Gr3iz

delivered box


----------



## dotty999

box clever


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems like we're going in circles ... ;-)

clever line


----------



## dotty999

line dancing


----------



## Gr3iz

dancing fool


----------



## HOBOcs

fool around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier baby


----------



## dotty999

baby blues


----------



## Gr3iz

blues singer


----------



## dotty999

singer hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired worker


----------



## dotty999

worker bee


----------



## Gr3iz

bee honey

Happy VD! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

honey pot


----------



## Gr3iz

pot dealer


----------



## dotty999

dealer found


----------



## Gr3iz

found money


----------



## 2twenty2

money belt


----------



## Gr3iz

belt loop


----------



## dotty999

loop completed


----------



## Gr3iz

completed transaction


----------



## 2twenty2

transaction processed


----------



## Gr3iz

processed paperwork


----------



## 2twenty2

paperwork discarded


----------



## Gr3iz

discarded ideas


----------



## dotty999

ideas discussed


----------



## Gr3iz

discussed proposal


----------



## dotty999

proposal made


----------



## Gr3iz

made connection


----------



## 2twenty2

connection failed


----------



## Gr3iz

failed course


----------



## 2twenty2

course difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

difficult decision


----------



## 2twenty2

decision final


----------



## Gr3iz

final results


----------



## 2twenty2

results shown


----------



## Gr3iz

shown exit


----------



## 2twenty2

exit blocked


----------



## dotty999

blocked nose


----------



## Gr3iz

nose cold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold heart


----------



## dotty999

heart shaped


----------



## Gr3iz

shaped like


----------



## dotty999

like chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate shake


----------



## 2twenty2

shake below


----------



## Gr3iz

below zero


----------



## 2twenty2

zero fat


----------



## Gr3iz

fat man


----------



## 2twenty2

man lived


----------



## Gr3iz

lived alone


----------



## dotty999

alone again


----------



## Gr3iz

again here


----------



## dotty999

here now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing games


----------



## Gr3iz

games watched


----------



## dotty999

watched tv


----------



## 2twenty2

tv broke


----------



## dotty999

broke down


----------



## Gr3iz

down escalator


----------



## 2twenty2

escalator stopped


----------



## Gr3iz

stopped caring


----------



## 2twenty2

caring for


----------



## Gr3iz

for you


----------



## 2twenty2

you were


----------



## Gr3iz

were late


----------



## dotty999

late arrival


----------



## 2twenty2

arrival here


----------



## Gr3iz

here comes


----------



## 2twenty2

comes late


----------



## Gr3iz

late again ;-)


----------



## dotty999

again replied


----------



## Gr3iz

replied immediately


----------



## 2twenty2

immediately stopped


----------



## Gr3iz

stopped vehicle


----------



## 2twenty2

vehicle stalled


----------



## Gr3iz

stalled progress


----------



## 2twenty2

progress slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slow ride


----------



## 2twenty2

ride share


----------



## Gr3iz

share toys


----------



## dotty999

toys purchased


----------



## Gr3iz

purchased gift


----------



## 2twenty2

gift nice


----------



## dotty999

nice day


----------



## Gr3iz

day shift


----------



## dotty999

shift ended


----------



## Gr3iz

ended relationship


----------



## dotty999

relationship tested


----------



## Gr3iz

tested memory


----------



## dotty999

memory stick


----------



## Gr3iz

stick out


----------



## dotty999

out walking


----------



## Gr3iz

walking home


----------



## dotty999

home comforts


----------



## Gr3iz

comforts enjoyed


----------



## dotty999

enjoyed company


----------



## Gr3iz

company picnic


----------



## dotty999

picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

basket lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch served


----------



## Gr3iz

served papers


----------



## dotty999

papers recovered


----------



## Gr3iz

recovered possessions


----------



## dotty999

possesions removed


----------



## Gr3iz

removed bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt stripped


----------



## Gr3iz

stripped threads


----------



## 2twenty2

threads damaged


----------



## Gr3iz

damaged goods


----------



## 2twenty2

goods sent


----------



## Gr3iz

sent away


----------



## dotty999

away days


----------



## Gr3iz

days past


----------



## dotty999

past tense


----------



## Gr3iz

tense situation


----------



## dotty999

situation comedy


----------



## Gr3iz

comedy movie


----------



## 2twenty2

movie set


----------



## Gr3iz

set aside


----------



## 2twenty2

aside there


----------



## Gr3iz

there were


----------



## 2twenty2

were none


----------



## Gr3iz

none survived


----------



## 2twenty2

survived today


----------



## dotty999

today sucks


----------



## Gr3iz

sucks wind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind direction


----------



## dotty999

direction signs


----------



## Gr3iz

signs painted


----------



## 2twenty2

painted house


----------



## dotty999

house sales


----------



## Gr3iz

sales department


----------



## 2twenty2

department closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed incision


----------



## 2twenty2

incision infected


----------



## Gr3iz

infected wound


----------



## dotty999

wound healed


----------



## Gr3iz

healed slowly


----------



## dotty999

slowly edged


----------



## 2twenty2

edged nearer


----------



## Gr3iz

nearer than


----------



## 2twenty2

than now


----------



## Gr3iz

now showing


----------



## dotty999

showing feelings


----------



## Gr3iz

feelings suppressed


----------



## dotty999

suppressed desires


----------



## 2twenty2

desires more


----------



## dotty999

more money


----------



## Gr3iz

money talks


----------



## 2twenty2

talks trash


----------



## Gr3iz

trash collector


----------



## dotty999

collector arrived


----------



## Gr3iz

arrived late


----------



## dotty999

late arrival


----------



## Gr3iz

arrival delayed


----------



## dotty999

delayed reaction


----------



## Gr3iz

reaction time


----------



## 2twenty2

time wasted


----------



## Gr3iz

wasted space


----------



## dotty999

space filled


----------



## Gr3iz

filled bag


----------



## dotty999

bag lady


----------



## Gr3iz

lady fingers


----------



## 2twenty2

fingers cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cold cuts


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts ties


----------



## Gr3iz

ties ends


----------



## dotty999

ends wednesday


----------



## Gr3iz

Wednesday afternoon


----------



## dotty999

afternoon delight


----------



## Gr3iz

delight in


----------



## 2twenty2

in tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tune up


----------



## 2twenty2

up scale


----------



## Gr3iz

scale wages


----------



## 2twenty2

wages paid


----------



## Gr3iz

paid off


----------



## 2twenty2

off road


----------



## Gr3iz

road rash


----------



## 2twenty2

rash salve


----------



## Gr3iz

salve applied


----------



## 2twenty2

applied pressure


----------



## Gr3iz

pressure valve


----------



## 2twenty2

valve closed


----------



## Gr3iz

closed door


----------



## 2twenty2

door painted


----------



## Gr3iz

painted portrait


----------



## HOBOcs

Portrait Photo


----------



## 2twenty2

photo frame


----------



## Gr3iz

frame house


----------



## dotty999

house party


----------



## 2twenty2

party animal


----------



## dotty999

animal instincts


----------



## Gr3iz

instincts overpowered


----------



## dotty999

overpowered thief


----------



## Gr3iz

thief captured


----------



## dotty999

captured image


----------



## Gr3iz

image reproduction


----------



## dotty999

reproduction furniture


----------



## Gr3iz

furniture purchased


----------



## dotty999

purchased food


----------



## Gr3iz

food poisoning


----------



## dotty999

poisoning confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed location


----------



## dotty999

location searched


----------



## Gr3iz

searched desperately


----------



## dotty999

desperately worried


----------



## Gr3iz

worried sick


----------



## dotty999

sick bag


----------



## Gr3iz

bag lady


----------



## dotty999

lady mayoress


----------



## Gr3iz

mayoress elected


----------



## 2twenty2

elected official


----------



## RT

official response


----------



## Gr3iz

response acknowledged


----------



## 2twenty2

acknowledged position


----------



## dotty999

position filled


----------



## Gr3iz

filled prescription


----------



## dotty999

prescription issued


----------



## Gr3iz

issued forms


----------



## dotty999

forms opinions


----------



## Gr3iz

opinions expressed


----------



## dotty999

expressed milk


----------



## Gr3iz

milk carton


----------



## 2twenty2

carton leaked


----------



## Gr3iz

leaked information


----------



## RT

information needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed key


----------



## dotty999

key witness


----------



## Gr3iz

witness relocation


----------



## dotty999

relocation search


----------



## Gr3iz

search bar


----------



## dotty999

bar staff


----------



## Gr3iz

staff room


----------



## dotty999

room availability


----------



## Gr3iz

availability confirmed


----------



## dotty999

confirmed address


----------



## Gr3iz

address mapped


----------



## tendenci

mapped measures


----------



## dotty999

measures implemented


----------



## Gr3iz

implemented changes


----------



## dotty999

changes reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed personnel


----------



## dotty999

personnel files


----------



## Gr3iz

files lost


----------



## dotty999

lost patience


----------



## Gr3iz

patience please


----------



## dotty999

please others


----------



## Gr3iz

others came


----------



## HOBOcs

came again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeating


----------



## dotty999

repeating gossip


----------



## Gr3iz

gossip spreader


----------



## dotty999

spreader used


----------



## Gr3iz

used car


----------



## dotty999

car performance


----------



## Gr3iz

performance metrics


----------



## dotty999

metrics system


----------



## Gr3iz

system administrator


----------



## dotty999

administrator rights


----------



## Gr3iz

rights waived


----------



## dotty999

waived fee


----------



## Gr3iz

fee paid


----------



## dotty999

paid fine


----------



## Gr3iz

fine dining


----------



## dotty999

dining table


----------



## Gr3iz

table manners


----------



## dotty999

manners noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted writer


----------



## dotty999

writer revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed ending


----------



## dotty999

ending relationship


----------



## Gr3iz

relationship uncertain


----------



## dotty999

uncertain times


----------



## Gr3iz

times changing


----------



## dotty999

changing room


----------



## Gr3iz

room temperature


----------



## dotty999

temperature chart


----------



## Gr3iz

chart progress


----------



## dotty999

progress logged


----------



## Gr3iz

logged transactions


----------



## dotty999

transactions investigated


----------



## Gr3iz

investigated accident


----------



## HOBOcs

Accident analysis


----------



## Gr3iz

analysis performed


----------



## dotty999

performed tricks


----------



## RT

tricks secret


----------



## dotty999

secret admirer


----------



## Gr3iz

admirer revealed


----------



## dotty999

revealed identity


----------



## RT

identity stolen


----------



## dotty999

stolen moments


----------



## Gr3iz

moments cherished


----------



## dotty999

cherished memories

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

memories suppressed

Hiya Cutie! How are ya?


----------



## dotty999

suppressed desires

coping as well as can be expected in these uncertain times


----------



## Gr3iz

desires more


----------



## dotty999

more time


----------



## Gr3iz

time machine


----------



## dotty999

machine operative


----------



## Gr3iz

operative word


----------



## dotty999

word processor


----------



## Gr3iz

processor speed


----------



## dotty999

speed up


----------



## Gr3iz

up front


----------



## dotty999

front door


----------



## Gr3iz

door closed


----------



## dotty999

closed shop


----------



## Gr3iz

shop class


----------



## dotty999

class act


----------



## Gr3iz

act casual


----------



## dotty999

casual attire


----------



## Gr3iz

attire optional


----------



## dotty999

optional menu


----------



## Gr3iz

menu selection


----------



## dotty999

selection made


----------



## Gr3iz

made dinner


----------



## dotty999

dinner guest


----------



## Gr3iz

guest towel


----------



## dotty999

towel rail


----------



## Gr3iz

rail car


----------



## dotty999

car wheels


----------



## Gr3iz

wheels rolling


----------



## dotty999

rolling over


----------



## Gr3iz

over there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again rolling


----------



## dotty999

rolling over


----------



## Gr3iz

over due


----------



## dotty999

due payment


----------



## Gr3iz

payment delinquent


----------



## dotty999

delinquent arrested


----------



## Gr3iz

arrested development


----------



## dotty999

development proposed


----------



## Gr3iz

proposed plan


----------



## dotty999

plan vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation home


----------



## dotty999

home alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone time


----------



## dotty999

time out


----------



## Gr3iz

out spoken


----------



## dotty999

spoken quietly


----------



## Gr3iz

quietly departed


----------



## dotty999

departed suddenly


----------



## Gr3iz

suddenly single


----------



## dotty999

single bed


----------



## Gr3iz

bed post


----------



## dotty999

post haste


----------



## Gr3iz

haste waste


----------



## dotty999

waste time


----------



## Gr3iz

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock face


----------



## Gr3iz

face forward


----------



## dotty999

forward thinking


----------



## Gr3iz

thinking about


----------



## dotty999

about time


----------



## Gr3iz

time shift


----------



## dotty999

shift over


----------



## Gr3iz

over head


----------



## dotty999

head scarf


----------



## Gr3iz

scarf down


----------



## dotty999

down tools


----------



## Gr3iz

tools cleaned


----------



## dotty999

cleaned toilet


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet bowl


----------



## dotty999

bowl over


----------



## Gr3iz

over load


----------



## dotty999

load up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier cried


----------



## dotty999

cried again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeated


----------



## dotty999

repeated gossip


----------



## Gr3iz

gossip shared


----------



## dotty999

shared views


----------



## Gr3iz

views counted


----------



## dotty999

counted notes


----------



## Gr3iz

notes compared


----------



## dotty999

compared items


----------



## Gr3iz

items selected


----------



## dotty999

selected garment


----------



## Gr3iz

garment fitting


----------



## dotty999

fitting room


----------



## Gr3iz

room divider


----------



## dotty999

divider fitted


----------



## Gr3iz

fitted tightly


----------



## dotty999

tightly packed


----------



## Gr3iz

packed carefully


----------



## dotty999

carefully removed


----------



## Gr3iz

removed barriers


----------



## dotty999

barriers lifted


----------



## Gr3iz

lifted ban


----------



## dotty999

ban enforced


----------



## Gr3iz

enforced policy


----------



## dotty999

policy documentation


----------



## Gr3iz

documentation published


----------



## dotty999

published story


----------



## Gr3iz

story line


----------



## dotty999

line up


----------



## Gr3iz

up tight


----------



## dotty999

tight fit


----------



## Gr3iz

fit properly


----------



## dotty999

properly secured


----------



## Gr3iz

secured treasures


----------



## dotty999

treasures revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed solution


----------



## dotty999

solution found


----------



## Gr3iz

found religion


----------



## dotty999

religion debated


----------



## Gr3iz

debated decision


----------



## dotty999

decision made


----------



## Gr3iz

made lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch box


----------



## Gr3iz

box cutter


----------



## dotty999

cutter needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed job


----------



## dotty999

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description provided


----------



## dotty999

provided food


----------



## Gr3iz

food store


----------



## dotty999

store cupboard


----------



## Gr3iz

cupboard shelf


----------



## dotty999

shelf life


----------



## Gr3iz

life insurance


----------



## dotty999

insurance claim


----------



## Gr3iz

claim jumper


----------



## dotty999

jumper donned


----------



## Gr3iz

donned clothing


----------



## dotty999

clothing outlet


----------



## Gr3iz

outlet empty


----------



## dotty999

empty cup


----------



## Gr3iz

cup hook


----------



## dotty999

hook up


----------



## Gr3iz

up there


----------



## dotty999

there again


----------



## Gr3iz

again ready


----------



## dotty999

ready meals


----------



## Gr3iz

meals eaten


----------



## dotty999

eaten up


----------



## Gr3iz

up side


----------



## dotty999

side dish


----------



## Gr3iz

dish out


----------



## dotty999

out there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## dotty999

are they


----------



## Gr3iz

they might


----------



## dotty999

might visit


----------



## Gr3iz

visit friend


----------



## dotty999

friend arrived


----------



## Gr3iz

arrived early


----------



## dotty999

early morning


----------



## Gr3iz

morning walk


----------



## dotty999

walk slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly revolving


----------



## dotty999

revolving doors


----------



## Gr3iz

doors locked


----------



## dotty999

locked out


----------



## RT

out numbered


----------



## Gr3iz

numbered days


----------



## dotty999

days out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## dotty999

back scratcher


----------



## Gr3iz

scratcher tickets


----------



## dotty999

tickets issued


----------



## Gr3iz

issued forth


----------



## dotty999

forth bridge


----------



## Gr3iz

bridge span


----------



## dotty999

span generations


----------



## Gr3iz

generations celebrated


----------



## dotty999

celebrated news


----------



## Gr3iz

news report


----------



## dotty999

report card


----------



## Gr3iz

card reader


----------



## dotty999

reader used


----------



## Gr3iz

used car


----------



## dotty999

car port


----------



## Gr3iz

port entry


----------



## dotty999

entry level


----------



## Gr3iz

level street


----------



## dotty999

street appeal


----------



## Gr3iz

appeal committee


----------



## dotty999

committee meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting canceled


----------



## dotty999

cancelled appointment


----------



## Gr3iz

appointment scheduled


----------



## dotty999

scheduled lessons


----------



## Gr3iz

lessons learned


----------



## dotty999

learned lines


----------



## Gr3iz

lines drawn


----------



## dotty999

drawn together


----------



## Gr3iz

together stronger


----------



## dotty999

stronger views


----------



## Gr3iz

views expressed


----------



## dotty999

expressed opinion


----------



## Gr3iz

opinion honored


----------



## dotty999

honoured promise


----------



## Gr3iz

promise broken


----------



## dotty999

broken heart


----------



## Gr3iz

heart attack


----------



## dotty999

attack escalated


----------



## Gr3iz

escalated problem


----------



## dotty999

problem solver


----------



## Gr3iz

solver notes


----------



## dotty999

notes information


----------



## Gr3iz

information exchanged


----------



## dotty999

exchanged views


----------



## Gr3iz

views obstructed


----------



## dotty999

obstructed entrance


----------



## Gr3iz

entrance barricaded


----------



## dotty999

barricaded opening


----------



## Gr3iz

opening day


----------



## dotty999

day before


----------



## Gr3iz

before long


----------



## dotty999

long term


----------



## Gr3iz

term insurance


----------



## dotty999

insurance policy


----------



## Gr3iz

policy revision


----------



## dotty999

revision notes


----------



## Gr3iz

notes taken


----------



## dotty999

taken advice


----------



## Gr3iz

advice ignored


----------



## dotty999

ignored comments


----------



## Gr3iz

comments removed


----------



## dotty999

removed clothes


----------



## Gr3iz

clothes shed


----------



## dotty999

shed inhibitions


----------



## Gr3iz

inhibitions removed


----------



## dotty999

removed clothing


----------



## Gr3iz

clothing washed


----------



## dotty999

washed up


----------



## Gr3iz

up beat


----------



## dotty999

beat drum


----------



## Gr3iz

drum stick


----------



## dotty999

stick together


----------



## Gr3iz

together again


----------



## dotty999

again requested


----------



## Gr3iz

requested assistance


----------



## dotty999

assistance given


----------



## Gr3iz

given choice


----------



## dotty999

choice offered


----------



## Gr3iz

offered options


----------



## dotty999

options reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed product


----------



## dotty999

product recall


----------



## Gr3iz

recall details


----------



## dotty999

details logged


----------



## Gr3iz

logged errors


----------



## dotty999

errors found


----------



## Gr3iz

found treasure


----------



## dotty999

treasure trove


----------



## Gr3iz

trove discovered


----------



## dotty999

discovered planet


----------



## Gr3iz

planet uninhabited


----------



## dotty999

uninhabited island


----------



## Gr3iz

island happy


----------



## dotty999

happy face


----------



## Gr3iz

face front


----------



## dotty999

front page


----------



## Gr3iz

page turner


----------



## dotty999

turner required


----------



## Gr3iz

required patience


----------



## dotty999

patience expected


----------



## Gr3iz

expected child


----------



## dotty999

child protegy


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty, is this supposed to be prodigy? Or protege?


----------



## dotty999

oopsy! prodigy!


----------



## Gr3iz

prodigy recognized


----------



## dotty999

recognized error


----------



## Gr3iz

error code


----------



## dotty999

code required


----------



## Gr3iz

required signature


----------



## dotty999

signature dish


----------



## Gr3iz

dish washer


----------



## dotty999

washer hired


----------



## Gr3iz

hired assistant


----------



## dotty999

assistance needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed attention


----------



## dotty999

attention span


----------



## Gr3iz

span distance


----------



## dotty999

distance calculated


----------



## Gr3iz

calculated earnings


----------



## dotty999

earnings reviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed movie


----------



## dotty999

movie maker


----------



## Gr3iz

maker space


----------



## dotty999

space required


----------



## Gr3iz

required access


----------



## dotty999

access point


----------



## Gr3iz

point blank


----------



## dotty999

blank face


----------



## Gr3iz

face forward


----------



## dotty999

forward march


----------



## Gr3iz

march quickly


----------



## dotty999

quickly assembled


----------



## Gr3iz

assembled pieces


----------



## dotty999

pieces valued


----------



## Gr3iz

valued experience


----------



## dotty999

experience required


----------



## Gr3iz

required certification


----------



## dotty999

certification confirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

confirmed order


----------



## dotty999

order placed


----------



## Gr3iz

placed ahead


----------



## dotty999

ahead steered


----------



## Gr3iz

steered erratically


----------



## dotty999

erratically driven


----------



## Gr3iz

driven home


----------



## dotty999

home address


----------



## Gr3iz

address label


----------



## dotty999

label replaced


----------



## Gr3iz

replaced cartridge


----------



## dotty999

cartridge supplied


----------



## Gr3iz

supplied information


----------



## dotty999

information technology


----------



## Gr3iz

technology training


----------



## dotty999

training camp


----------



## Gr3iz

camp site


----------



## dotty999

site manager


----------



## Gr3iz

manager position


----------



## dotty999

position filled


----------



## Gr3iz

filled stocking


----------



## dotty999

stocking top


----------



## Gr3iz

top dog


----------



## dotty999

dog lead


----------



## Gr3iz

lead technician


----------



## dotty999

technician required


----------



## Gr3iz

required experience


----------



## dotty999

experience noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted flaws


----------



## dotty999

flaws revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed details


----------



## dotty999

details shared


----------



## Gr3iz

shared quarters


----------



## dotty999

quarters inspected


----------



## Gr3iz

inspected contents


----------



## dotty999

contents perused


----------



## Gr3iz

perused magazine


----------



## dotty999

magazine published


----------



## Gr3iz

published results


----------



## dotty999

results posted


----------



## Gr3iz

posted messages


----------



## dotty999

messages received


----------



## Gr3iz

received check


----------



## dotty999

check issued


----------



## Gr3iz

issued forth


----------



## 2twenty2

🎅🎄

forth coming


----------



## dotty999

coming out


----------



## Gr3iz

out back


----------



## dotty999

back support


----------



## dotty999

back support


----------



## Gr3iz

support brace


----------



## dotty999

brace yourself


----------



## Gr3iz

yourself myself


----------



## dotty999

myself included


----------



## Gr3iz

included guest


----------



## 2twenty2

guest house


----------



## Gr3iz

house arrest


----------



## dotty999

arrest suspect


----------



## Gr3iz

suspect held


----------



## dotty999

held up


----------



## Gr3iz

up top


----------



## dotty999

top hat


----------



## Gr3iz

hat rack


----------



## dotty999

rack up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall door


----------



## dotty999

door handle


----------



## Gr3iz

handle gently


----------



## dotty999

gently touched


----------



## Gr3iz

touched tenderly


----------



## dotty999

tenderly applied


----------



## Gr3iz

applied online


----------



## HOBOcs

online shopping


----------



## dotty999

shopping channel


----------



## Gr3iz

channel tunnel


----------



## RT

tunnel collapsed


----------



## Gr3iz

collapsed lung


----------



## 2twenty2

lung disease


----------



## Gr3iz

disease prevention


----------



## dotty999

prevention information


----------



## Gr3iz

information overload


----------



## dotty999

overload system


----------



## Gr3iz

system running


----------



## dotty999

running shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

shoes fit


----------



## dotty999

fit doorbell


----------



## Gr3iz

doorbell rang


----------



## dotty999

rang again


----------



## Gr3iz

again raining


----------



## dotty999

raining now


----------



## Gr3iz

now showing


----------



## RT

showing nothing


----------



## dotty999

nothing happened


----------



## Gr3iz

happened yesterday


----------



## RT

yesterday gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gone fishing


----------



## 2twenty2

fishing boat


----------



## dotty999

boat hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hire assistant


----------



## dotty999

assistant required


----------



## Gr3iz

required proof


----------



## 2twenty2

proof denied


----------



## Gr3iz

denied access


----------



## 2twenty2

access allowed


----------



## Gr3iz

allowed entry


----------



## dotty999

entry refused


----------



## Gr3iz

refused delivery

Hey stranger! I've missed you!


----------



## dotty999

delivery arranged


----------



## Gr3iz

arranged details


----------



## dotty999

details taken


----------



## Gr3iz

taken away


----------



## dotty999

away day


----------



## 2twenty2

day planned


----------



## dotty999

planned route


----------



## 2twenty2

route clear


----------



## Gr3iz

clear conscience


----------



## dotty999

conscience pricked


----------



## Gr3iz

pricked finger


----------



## dotty999

finger food


----------



## Gr3iz

food coloring


----------



## dotty999

coloring book


----------



## Gr3iz

book club


----------



## dotty999

club foot


----------



## HOBOcs

foot ball


----------



## Gr3iz

ball player


----------



## dotty999

player responded


----------



## RT

responded appropriately


----------



## Gr3iz

appropriately attired


----------



## dotty999

attired fittingly


----------



## Gr3iz

fittingly expressed


----------



## dotty999

expressed interest


----------



## Gr3iz

interest accrued


----------



## RT

accrued expenses


----------



## dotty999

expenses requested


----------



## Gr3iz

requested information


----------



## dotty999

information technology


----------



## Gr3iz

technology deficiency


----------



## dotty999

deficiency noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted author


----------



## dotty999

author revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed mystery


----------



## dotty999

mystery guest


----------



## Gr3iz

guest towels


----------



## dotty999

towels needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed assistance


----------



## dotty999

assistance offered


----------



## Gr3iz

offered job


----------



## dotty999

job description


----------



## Gr3iz

description provided


----------



## dotty999

provided proof


----------



## Gr3iz

proof positive


----------



## dotty999

positive test


----------



## Gr3iz

test results


----------



## dotty999

results posted


----------



## Gr3iz

posted pictures


----------



## dotty999

pictures compared


----------



## Gr3iz

compared prices


----------



## dotty999

prices escalated


----------



## Gr3iz

escalated aggression


----------



## dotty999

aggression noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted scientist


----------



## HOBOcs

scientist protest


----------



## Gr3iz

protest march


----------



## dotty999

march on


----------



## Gr3iz

on top


----------



## dotty999

top hat


----------



## Gr3iz

hat box


----------



## dotty999

box supplied


----------



## Gr3iz

supplied leads


----------



## dotty999

leads removed


----------



## Gr3iz

removed barriers


----------



## dotty999

barriers erected


----------



## Gr3iz

erected bridge


----------



## dotty999

bridge span


----------



## Gr3iz

span across


----------



## dotty999

across bridge


----------



## Gr3iz

bridge toll


----------



## dotty999

toll gate


----------



## Gr3iz

gate handle


----------



## dotty999

handle situation


----------



## Gr3iz

situation normal


----------



## dotty999

normal results


----------



## Gr3iz

results confirmed


----------



## dotty999

confirmed pregnancy


----------



## Gr3iz

pregnancy complications


----------



## dotty999

complications arose


----------



## Gr3iz

arose suspicion


----------



## dotty999

suspicion dismissed


----------



## Gr3iz

dismissed charges


----------



## dotty999

charges upheld


----------



## Gr3iz

upheld justice


----------



## dotty999

justice served


----------



## Gr3iz

served lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch box


----------



## Gr3iz

box car


----------



## dotty999

car hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hood ornament


----------



## RT

ornament shiny


----------



## dotty999

shiny shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

shoes tight


----------



## dotty999

tight fit


----------



## Gr3iz

fit together


----------



## dotty999

together again


----------



## Gr3iz

again repeating


----------



## dotty999

repeating gossip


----------



## Gr3iz

gossip offends


----------



## dotty999

offends many


----------



## RT

many opions


----------



## Gr3iz

options disabled


----------



## RT

disabled alarms



RT said:


> opions





Gr3iz said:


> options


(I meant to say "opinions" there but it's done and please look forward to my next spelling error and sally forth from thence onward  )


----------



## Gr3iz

alarms blaring


----------



## dotty999

blaring noise


----------



## Gr3iz

noise limit


----------



## dotty999

limit information


----------



## Gr3iz

information booth


----------



## dotty999

booth occupied


----------



## Gr3iz

occupied home


----------



## dotty999

home alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone finally


----------



## dotty999

finally completed


----------



## Gr3iz

completed report


----------



## dotty999

report requested


----------



## Gr3iz

requested information


----------



## dotty999

information technology


----------



## Gr3iz

technology overload


----------



## dotty999

overload system


----------



## Gr3iz

system shutdown


----------



## dotty999

shutdown power


----------



## Gr3iz

power tool


----------



## dotty999

tool box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch time


----------



## Gr3iz

time clock


----------



## dotty999

clock tower


----------



## Gr3iz

tower case

Hiya Doll!


----------



## dotty999

case progressed

Hi cheeky chops


----------



## Gr3iz

progressed rapidly 

Hope all's well with you!


----------



## dotty999

rapidly became


----------



## Gr3iz

became ill


----------



## RT

ill fated


----------



## Gr3iz

fated trip


----------



## dotty999

trip up


----------



## Gr3iz

up north


----------



## RT

north wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wind blown


----------



## dotty999

blown away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## dotty999

then again


----------



## Gr3iz

again running


----------



## dotty999

running shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

shoes fit


----------



## dotty999

fit together


----------



## Gr3iz

together stronger


----------



## dotty999

stronger feelings


----------



## Gr3iz

feelings hurt


----------



## dotty999

hurt again


----------



## Gr3iz

again alone


----------



## dotty999

alone usually


----------



## Gr3iz

usually cheerful


----------



## dotty999

cheerful personality


----------



## Gr3iz

personality disorder


----------



## dotty999

disorder treated


----------



## Gr3iz

treated infection


----------



## dotty999

infection spread


----------



## Gr3iz

spread news


----------



## dotty999

news published


----------



## Gr3iz

published book


----------



## dotty999

book holiday


----------



## Gr3iz

holiday travel


----------



## dotty999

travel overseas


----------



## Gr3iz

overseas trip


----------



## dotty999

trip up


----------



## Gr3iz

up town


----------



## dotty999

town hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hall pass


----------



## dotty999

pass out


----------



## Gr3iz

out going


----------



## dotty999

going away


----------



## Gr3iz

away from


----------



## dotty999

from overseas


----------



## Gr3iz

overseas friend


----------



## dotty999

friend appreciated


----------



## Gr3iz

appreciated kindness


----------



## dotty999

kindness noted


----------



## Gr3iz

noted beauty


----------



## dotty999

beauty box


----------



## Gr3iz

box lunch


----------



## dotty999

lunch served


----------



## Gr3iz

served notice


----------



## dotty999

notice board


----------



## Gr3iz

board certified


----------



## dotty999

certified insane


----------



## Gr3iz

insane asylum


----------



## dotty999

asylum seeker


----------



## Gr3iz

seeker knowledge


----------



## dotty999

knowledge base


----------



## Gr3iz

base headquarters


----------



## dotty999

headquarters reached


----------



## Gr3iz

reached destination


----------



## dotty999

destination revealed


----------



## Gr3iz

revealed identity


----------



## dotty999

identity parade


----------



## Gr3iz

parade route


----------



## dotty999

route planned


----------



## Gr3iz

planned vacation


----------



## dotty999

vacation arranged


----------



## Gr3iz

arranged classes


----------



## dotty999

classes booked


----------



## Gr3iz

booked f light


----------



## dotty999

flight departed


----------



## Gr3iz

departed unexpectedly


----------



## dotty999

unexpectedly appeared


----------



## Gr3iz

appeared frazzled


----------



## dotty999

frazzled mood


----------



## Gr3iz

mood ring


----------



## bobc

ring around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town crier


----------



## Gr3iz

crier voice


----------



## dotty999

voice coach


----------



## Gr3iz

coach yelled


----------



## dotty999

yelled loudly


----------



## Gr3iz

loudly responded


----------



## dotty999

responded quickly


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly extinguished


----------



## dotty999

extinguished fire


----------



## Gr3iz

fire truck


----------



## dotty999

truck driver


----------



## Gr3iz

driver license


----------



## dotty999

licence expired


----------



## Gr3iz

expired recently


----------



## dotty999

recently found


----------



## Gr3iz

found money


----------



## dotty999

money belt


----------



## Gr3iz

belt tightened


----------



## dotty999

tightened grip


----------



## Gr3iz

grip strong


----------



## dotty999

strong smell


----------



## Gr3iz

smell funny


----------



## dotty999

funny bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bone broken


----------



## dotty999

broken hearted


----------



## Gr3iz

hearted effort


----------



## dotty999

effort needed


----------



## Gr3iz

needed help


----------



## dotty999

help given


----------



## Gr3iz

given resources


----------



## dotty999

resources requested


----------



## Gr3iz

requested response


----------



## dotty999

response required


----------



## Gr3iz

required field


----------



## dotty999

field games


----------



## Gr3iz

games played


----------



## HOBOcs

played around


----------



## Gr3iz

around town


----------



## dotty999

town centre


----------



## Gr3iz

center punch


----------



## dotty999

punch wall


----------



## Gr3iz

wall crumbling


----------



## RT

crumbling cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

cookie jar


----------



## dotty999

jar opened


----------



## Gr3iz

opened door


----------



## dotty999

door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

know turns


----------



## dotty999

turns over


----------



## Gr3iz

over pass


----------



## dotty999

pass off


----------



## Gr3iz

off site


----------



## dotty999

site office


----------



## Gr3iz

office chair


----------



## dotty999

chair meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting arranged


----------



## dotty999

arranged party


----------



## Gr3iz

party line


----------



## dotty999

line dancing


----------



## Gr3iz

dancing fool


----------



## dotty999

fool everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

everyone sang


----------



## dotty999

sang praises


----------



## Gr3iz

praises proclaimed


----------



## dotty999

proclaimed widely


----------



## Gr3iz

widely available


----------



## dotty999

available now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## dotty999

playing truant


----------



## Gr3iz

truant officer


----------



## dotty999

officer arrived


----------



## Gr3iz

arrived early


----------



## RT

early bird


----------



## Gr3iz

bird calls


----------



## 2twenty2

calls recorded


----------



## Gr3iz

recorded feelings


----------



## 2twenty2

feelings hurt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt back


----------



## dotty999

back pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pain medicine


----------



## 2twenty2

medicine potent


----------



## Gr3iz

potent pills


----------



## 2twenty2

pills safe


----------



## Gr3iz

safe cracker


----------



## 2twenty2

cracker stale


----------



## Gr3iz

stale chips


----------



## 2twenty2

chips ahoy


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> yogurt


?


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong game ... 

ahoy there


----------



## 2twenty2

there wasn't


----------



## xrobwx71

wasn't me


----------



## 2twenty2

me too


----------



## Gr3iz

too slow


----------



## 2twenty2

slow down


----------



## Gr3iz

down stairs


----------



## 2twenty2

stairs steep


----------



## Gr3iz

steep hill


----------



## dotty999

hill climbed


----------



## Gr3iz

climbed aboard


----------



## 2twenty2

aboard train


----------



## Gr3iz

train track


----------



## 2twenty2

track order


----------



## Gr3iz

order form


----------



## 2twenty2

form lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost sheep


----------



## 2twenty2

sheep scared


----------



## Gr3iz

scared silly


----------



## 2twenty2

silly person


----------



## Gr3iz

person missing


----------



## 2twenty2

missing evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

evidence sealed


----------



## 2twenty2

sealed tight


----------



## dotty999

tight pants


----------



## 2twenty2

pants loose


----------



## Gr3iz

loose lips


----------



## 2twenty2

lips chapped


----------



## Gr3iz

chapped skin


----------



## 2twenty2

skin soft


----------



## Gr3iz

soft landing


----------



## 2twenty2

landing tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

tonight weather


----------



## 2twenty2

weather lousy


----------



## Gr3iz

lousy timing


----------



## 2twenty2

timing off


----------



## Gr3iz

off center


----------



## 2twenty2

center cracked


----------



## dotty999

cracked open


----------



## Gr3iz

open house


----------



## dotty999

house built


----------



## Gr3iz

built well


----------



## 2twenty2

well dry


----------



## Gr3iz

dry mouth


----------



## 2twenty2

mouth sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sore head


----------



## 2twenty2

head lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lice comb


----------



## 2twenty2

comb dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty word


----------



## dotty999

word game


----------



## 2twenty2

game difficult


----------



## HOBOcs

difficult situation


----------



## 2twenty2

situation calm


----------



## Gr3iz

calm sea


----------



## 2twenty2

sea polluted


----------



## Gr3iz

polluted air


----------



## 2twenty2

air stale


----------



## Gr3iz

stale cake


----------



## 2twenty2

cake crumbs


----------



## Gr3iz

crumbs swept


----------



## 2twenty2

swept series


----------



## Gr3iz

series continues


----------



## 2twenty2

continues talking


----------



## Gr3iz

talking points


----------



## 2twenty2

points south


----------



## Gr3iz

south beach


----------



## dotty999

beach ball


----------



## Gr3iz

ball game


----------



## 2twenty2

game tied


----------



## Gr3iz

tied down


----------



## 2twenty2

down stairs


----------



## Gr3iz

stairs carpeted


----------



## 2twenty2

carpeted floor


----------



## Gr3iz

floor covering


----------



## dotty999

covering up


----------



## Gr3iz

up there


----------



## 2twenty2

there now


----------



## Gr3iz

now showing


----------



## dotty999

showing off


----------



## Gr3iz

off day


----------



## 2twenty2

day before


----------



## Gr3iz

before noon


----------



## dotty999

noon meeting


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting postponed


----------



## 2twenty2

postponed again


----------



## Gr3iz

again tomorrow


----------



## 2twenty2

tomorrow sometime


----------



## Gr3iz

sometime soon


----------



## 2twenty2

soon seen


----------



## Gr3iz

seen everywhere


----------



## 2twenty2

everywhere now


----------



## Gr3iz

now arriving


----------



## 2twenty2

arriving late


----------



## Gr3iz

late date


----------



## 2twenty2

date changed


----------



## Gr3iz

changed planes


----------



## dotty999

planes refuelled


----------



## Gr3iz

refueled car


----------



## 2twenty2

car stopped


----------



## Gr3iz

stopped quickly


----------



## dotty999

quickly moved


----------



## Gr3iz

moved aside


----------



## 2twenty2

aside of


----------



## Gr3iz

of course


----------



## dotty999

course work


----------



## 2twenty2

work place


----------



## Gr3iz

place setting


----------



## dotty999

setting up


----------



## Gr3iz

up tempo


----------



## dotty999

tempo increased


----------



## Gr3iz

increased pressure


----------



## dotty999

pressure sores


----------



## Gr3iz

sores bandaged


----------



## 2twenty2

bandaged wound


----------



## Gr3iz

wound infected


----------



## dotty999

wound healed


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> wound healed


??


----------



## dotty999

I give up on this thread


----------



## Gr3iz

It is your prerogative ...


----------



## 2twenty2

infected computer


----------



## Gr3iz

computer program


----------



## 2twenty2

program crashed


----------



## Gr3iz

crashed often


----------



## 2twenty2

often alone


----------



## Gr3iz

alone finally


----------



## 2twenty2

finally won


----------



## Gr3iz

won game


----------



## 2twenty2

game master


----------



## Gr3iz

master craftsman


----------



## 2twenty2

craftsman built


----------



## Gr3iz

built well


----------



## 2twenty2

well done


----------



## Gr3iz

done playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing now


----------



## Gr3iz

now then


----------



## 2twenty2

then go


----------



## Gr3iz

go first


----------



## 2twenty2

first one


----------



## Gr3iz

one day


----------



## 2twenty2

day gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gone away


----------



## 2twenty2

away today


----------



## Gr3iz

today show


----------



## 2twenty2

show off


----------



## Gr3iz

off key


----------



## 2twenty2

key speaker


----------



## Gr3iz

speaker wire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire frayed


----------



## Gr3iz

frayed nerves


----------



## 2twenty2

nerves shot


----------



## Gr3iz

shot glass


----------



## 2twenty2

glass house


----------



## Gr3iz

house arrest


----------



## 2twenty2

arrest warrant


----------



## Gr3iz

warrant served


----------



## 2twenty2

served coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

coffee shop


----------



## 2twenty2

shop smart


----------



## Gr3iz

smart phone


----------



## 2twenty2

phone call


----------



## Gr3iz

call mom


----------



## 2twenty2

mom waved


----------



## Gr3iz

waved goodbye


----------



## 2twenty2

goodbye love


----------



## Gr3iz

love lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lost hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hope heals


----------



## 2twenty2

heals nicely


----------



## Gr3iz

nicely adjusted


----------



## 2twenty2

adjusted tension


----------



## Gr3iz

tension applied


----------



## 2twenty2

applied bandage


----------



## Gr3iz

bandage tight


----------



## 2twenty2

tight wad


----------



## Gr3iz

wad shot


----------



## 2twenty2

shot up


----------



## Gr3iz

up right


----------



## 2twenty2

right on


----------



## Gr3iz

on time


----------



## 2twenty2

time piece


----------



## Gr3iz

piece work


----------



## 2twenty2

work hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hard luck

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

luck none


----------



## Gr3iz

none left


----------



## 2twenty2

left side


----------



## Gr3iz

side kick


----------



## 2twenty2

kick hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hard rock


----------



## 2twenty2

rock fell


----------



## Gr3iz

fell apart


----------



## 2twenty2

apart sometimes


----------



## Gr3iz

sometimes return


----------



## 2twenty2

return now


----------



## Gr3iz

now playing


----------



## 2twenty2

playing today


----------



## Gr3iz

today tomorrow


----------



## 2twenty2

tomorrow rain


----------



## Gr3iz

rain cloud


----------



## 2twenty2

cloud nine


----------



## Gr3iz

nine ball


----------



## 2twenty2

ball lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost mind


----------



## 2twenty2

mind set


----------



## Gr3iz

set aside


----------



## 2twenty2

aside there


----------



## Gr3iz

there are


----------



## 2twenty2

are many


----------



## Gr3iz

many more


----------



## 2twenty2

more people


----------



## Gr3iz

people magazine


----------



## 2twenty2

magazine lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost soul


----------



## 2twenty2

soul searching


----------



## Gr3iz

searching endlessly


----------



## 2twenty2

endlessly lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lost game


----------



## dotty999

game points


----------



## Gr3iz

points awarded


----------



## 2twenty2

awarded trophy


----------



## Gr3iz

trophy won


----------



## 2twenty2

won prize


----------



## dotty999

prize pig


----------



## Gr3iz

pig tail


----------



## 2twenty2

tail end


----------



## Gr3iz

end result


----------



## dotty999

result published


----------



## Gr3iz

published paper


----------



## dotty999

paper hat


----------



## Gr3iz

hat rack


----------



## 2twenty2

rack full


----------



## dotty999

full time


----------



## Gr3iz

time precious


----------



## 2twenty2

precious gem


----------



## dotty999

gem stone


----------



## Gr3iz

stone cold


----------



## dotty999

gem stone


----------



## dotty999

cold weather


----------



## Gr3iz

weather pattern


----------



## 2twenty2

pattern fixed


----------



## Gr3iz

fixed position


----------



## 2twenty2

position altered


----------



## dotty999

altered image


----------



## Gr3iz

image captured


----------



## 2twenty2

captured convict


----------



## Gr3iz

convict released


----------



## 2twenty2

released pressure


----------



## Gr3iz

pressure valve


----------



## dotty999

valve inserted


----------



## 2twenty2

inserted word


----------



## Gr3iz

word play


----------



## 2twenty2

play guitar


----------



## Gr3iz

guitar string


----------



## 2twenty2

string attached


----------



## dotty999

attached hose


----------



## 2twenty2

hose leaked


----------



## Gr3iz

leaked secret


----------



## 2twenty2

secret password


----------



## Gr3iz

password entered


----------



## 2twenty2

entered saloon


----------



## Gr3iz

saloon stool


----------



## 2twenty2

stool fell


----------



## Gr3iz

fell swoop


----------



## 2twenty2

swoop down


----------



## Gr3iz

down spout


----------



## 2twenty2

spout loose


----------



## Gr3iz

loose ends


----------



## 2twenty2

ends frayed


----------



## Gr3iz

frayed nerves


----------



## 2twenty2

nerves sense


----------



## Gr3iz

sense smell


----------



## 2twenty2

smell stinks


----------



## Gr3iz

stinks plenty


----------



## 2twenty2

plenty more


----------



## Gr3iz

more closely


----------



## RT

closely looked


----------



## Gr3iz

looked around


----------



## 2twenty2

around town


----------



## Gr3iz

town square


----------



## 2twenty2

square cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cake fork


----------



## 2twenty2

fork bent


----------



## Gr3iz

bent pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

pipe burst


----------



## Gr3iz

burst apart


----------



## 2twenty2

apart from


----------



## Gr3iz

from there


----------



## 2twenty2

there isn't


----------



## Gr3iz

isn't here


----------



## 2twenty2

here today


----------



## Gr3iz

today over


----------



## 2twenty2

over now


----------



## Gr3iz

now departing


----------

